#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-14
<miloss> hey narodee :)
<miloss> ee namestio sam ubuntic :) samo nije bas onako kao je pisalo u onom turtorialu ak ok je radii :)
<promis> ej
<promis> čestitam
<miloss> hvala :) al sam ga dizao 3 puta :(
<miloss> pa kako ide ljudi ? ovde obicno tisina samo ja smaram :( :P
<promis> ono
<miloss> haha :)
<miloss> e moze smao onaj forum od juce ne mogu da ga nadjem..a ima lepe stvarcice i korisne :)
<promis> koji forum? naš forum?
<miloss> aha..
<miloss> a to mu doje ovo http://www.ubuntu-rs.org |
<promis> da to je sajt
<promis> odatle možeš da odeš na forum
<miloss> nasao sam nadam se da ima nesto za nas pocetnike :) mada sam brzo skapirao kako se pravi okruzenje msm ono 3d desktop...
<miloss> samo jel neko zna kada instaliram temu ono nece da instalira backround :(
<promis> pa stavi sam tapete
<miloss> stavim tapet to nije pr...nego ako tema ima vise slika kao za log in ili za terminal ili tako nesto nemogu da setujem lepo...
<miloss> dal ima neko resenje za to
<promis> sve zavisi od slučaja do alučaja
<promis> isprati uputstvo koje ide uz temu
<promis> nije to ništa na "klik"
<miloss> uputstvo kaze recimo sudo apt-get install /ime teme. ali kada ukucam to u retminalu nema
<miloss> kaze da nema tog fajla
<miloss> pa odem da ga pokrenem sa dekstopa ono instalira ali opet isto nema backrouda :S nego moram sam da podesavam sve
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<miloss> caoss :)
<Broker> zdravo milosse
<miloss> ej ljudoviii ste zivi bre ?
<Broker> tu sam
<miloss> a pa ima nekoga ovde ceo dan samo ja pricam i postavljam pitanja :D
<miloss> e ljudovi imam jos 1 pitanje...instalrao sam 10.10 na hdd od 320 gb i kada sam pogledao sistem ono 268gb kako to ? nije mi jasno de nestade 52 gb
<promis> odgovorio sam ti
<promis> uoču razliku GB i GiB
<promis> druga stvar nisi obajsnio gde si to pogledao
<miloss> pa odem u file i system otvorim particiju i i tu fali kad aodem na disk utunity stoji 320 gb
<miloss> al ok je al ne razimem za reco 50 gb gubitak je oko 9 posto samo a za 320 gb bubitak je oko 15-6 posto to me buni a kada sam podelio particije tipa 100gb 150gb 120gb i stavio ono / , /home ,/onon na Usrl..izgubio sam samo 10 posto na primarnoj particiji za sistem..
<miloss> to me buni nije pr za memoriju i onako ne drzim nista na kompu sve po cd-ovima nego mi mnogo to cudno
<promis> ext fajl sistem uzima 5%
<promis> treće, možda ti je nešto ostalo ne alocirano
<miloss> nije gledao sam sve mi je kao jedna particija...isao sam da preko cele particije digne sistem i ono za cek je izbacilo 320.1 gb da formaira
<miloss> formatira*
<promis> pa na swap je isto otišlo nešto
<miloss> aha jeste 307 gb ext4..extended 13gb i 13gb swap sp...
<miloss> al to je opet 26gb losta
<miloss> ma nemam pojma glup sam ja za ovo nema veze imam jos 268 gb da se sigram :D  nadam se da ce da naucim nesto ovde u Ubuntu
<promis> treba da vidiš u kojim jedinicama ti prikzuje
<promis> da li su GB ili GiB
<promis> ako isprobaš digitron koji sam ti dao videćeš da je: 32GB = 298 GiB
<promis> 320GB = 298 GiB
<miloss> e probai sam onaj digitron
<miloss> Free space:263.1GB,211,036 items, totalling 3.3 GB i ucitava jos al to je ukupno 5gb-a
<miloss> i na disc unit je samo GB nema to Gib
<miloss> i ispod particije u Disck unitu pise Capacity 307gb (307,066,044,416 bytes)
<miloss> e sad nzm dal ima nesto drugo da vidim kako racuna al za sasda sve sto sam video je GB
<promis> pa znači imamo 320-13=307gb
<promis> 13GB je swap
<promis> jel tako?
<miloss> da
<miloss> i 13GB ono drugo to je 26.
<promis> probaj: df -h
<promis> pa vidi koliko ti pokazuje
<promis> 15GB je uzeo fajlsistem
<miloss> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<miloss> /dev/sda1             282G  4.2G  264G   2% /
<miloss> none                  2.0G  232K  2.0G   1% /dev
<miloss> none                  2.0G  4.2M  2.0G   1% /dev/shm
<miloss> none                  2.0G   96K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<miloss> none                  2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<miloss> none                  282G  4.2G  264G   2% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<miloss> e sta je ovo po 2.0 G
<promis> ne znam, ali to se ne računa
<promis> pogledaj malo ovu temu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177
<promis> tu se vidi da ti imaš 282G disk
<promis> kad oduzmeš 5% i to što si potrošio dobije se tačno kako je napisao 264
<miloss> e hvala ti naucio sam sad nesto novo :) da ovaj guta prostor...salim se eto nes novo da saznam thx jos jednom
<Broker> satelitski snimci Japana pre i posle cunamija
<Broker> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/03/13/world/asia/satellite-photos-japan-before-and-after-tsunami.html?hp
<miloss> auu ko da neko gumicom izbrisao :S :(
<Broker> baš vala, gledam i čudim se, ovo kod mene u Kraljevu nije bilo ništa u poređenju sa Japanom
<miloss> koliko je stradalo ljudji a steta je ko zna kolika.
<miloss> e cemu sluzi Hydra ?
<Broker> ajmo Kraljevčani i okolina :)
<Broker> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Poziv-za-korisnike-iz-Kraljeva-za-formiranje-LUG-a-Kraljevo
<miloss> caoo rajiciii
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-15
<Broker> pozdrav društvo
<Broker> ima li ko neki predlog za netbook
<Broker> do 27-28 hiljada
<Broker> i na kom bi mogao da ide Ubuntu
<TildaTurn> Dell-mini :)
<Broker> njega sam gledao ako misliš na 1018
<combuster> ja sam na njemu sljakao pre par dana
<TildaTurn> pa, ima par modela
<combuster> vodi racuna o wireless-u
<combuster> tek treba u 2.6.38 da uleti pa ce raditi out of the box
<Broker> ne razumem, kako da vodim računa o wirelessu?
<Broker> misliš da li radi
<combuster> za sada moras da koristis proprietary drajver
<combuster> koji je pomalo zaheban
<combuster> onaj ubuntu sto se daje na njemu
<combuster> 10.04
<Broker> jel ima razlike u odnosu na laptop
<combuster> kad update-ujes ne radi ti ni bluetooth ni wireless
<combuster> nema razlike nikakve osim sto je manji
<combuster> rezolucija je po meni mala
<combuster> pre bih uzeo neki 13" laptop sa jacom rezolucijom
<Broker> pitam zato što mi to na laptopu radi, doduše verzija je 10.10
<combuster> realtek je na 1018 ali neki zajeban
<Broker> daj neki link da pogledam ako imaš
<combuster> cek sad cu da nadjem
<Broker> dal može netbook da izdržu upgrade kernela
<combuster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682895
<combuster> rtl8192ce_pci
<combuster> ovako se zove modul
<combuster> cek da pogledam dal ga ima u 2.6.38
<Broker> da vidi stvarno problem, na HP laptopu nemam nikakvih problema ni sa wirelessom ni sa 3G modemom
<combuster> ma deckus am samo disable-ovao automatsko update-ovanje
<combuster> update-ovao ali ostavio da se po default-u dize matori kernel
<Broker> imaš neki link za laptop od 13 inči
<combuster> tu je ali u staging-u
<combuster> jos se modul testira
<combuster> pa ja imam dell vostro 1310
<combuster> trenutno je na servisu
<combuster> ali je laptop do jaja
<combuster> sjebo mu se samo onaj kablic od LVDS-a
<combuster> tri godine garancije - boli me uvo... koja ce jos malo da istekne :D
<combuster> 13" laptopovi su obicno business klasa i malo su skuplji
<combuster> mada ima i entry level modela koji nisu losi
<Broker> uh nemam onda ništa
<combuster> aj sad cemo da iskopamo nesto
<Broker> do 28 hilj
<Broker> važi idem na telefon čas
<combuster> http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/dell-latitude-13-intel-core2-duo-1.3ghz-2048mb-320gb-13.3''-led-wxga-freedos/comp_comp_laptop/177/4112
<combuster> auuuu
<combuster> nema pojma za te pare
<combuster> to samo netbook neki
<combuster> cek brb i ja
<Broker> mnogo je to, za mene mnogo
<combuster> ma za te pare samo neki netbook da odaberes
<Broker> sada sam zvao ovde kod mene ima Dell 1018, 28 hiljada plus 2 GB RAM-a DDR3 na 1333 Mhz 2.230 dinara
<combuster> dell je stvarno super - samo se treba snaci za drivere za wireless - opet vise gotivim realtek nego broadcom ili atheros
<Broker> da li je problematično da 3G modem
<Broker> kod Della
<Broker> za*
<Broker> 3G USB modem
<combuster> sve zavisi od usb modema - ako je problematican bice problematican svuda a ne samo na dell-u
<Broker> ovo neki problemi kod mene ili sa kanalom?
<combuster> kod tebe - mene nije mrdnuo...
<combuster> ej fajr
<combuster> jel tebe kanal otkacio ili ?
<crveni> dobar dan :)
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<nemysis> Pozdrav :o)
<crveni> kazu da je open suse uveo rolling release ....
<crveni> cekaju se fedora i ubuntu
<nemysis> dobro RR je uvek dobro
<nemysis> ali Source je još bolje
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-16
<drummer_va> pozdrav svima :)
<nemysis> Pozdrav
<promis> ć!
<Gale_> ima li koga ;D
<Gale_> ?
<Atlantic777> ima :)
<Atlantic777> Možemo li ti pomoći nekako?
<Beretta021> ima ima
<Beretta021> :)
<Gale_> E pre svega pozzz,narucio sam unbuntu rpe jedno nedelju dana i sad kad sam otiso da cekiram kako napreduje,pisalo je da sam vec narucivo ranije cd i da ce poslati samo onima kojima je to zaista trenutno potrebno.A ja sam narucio prvi put,mzoe li neka pomoc :) ?
<Atlantic777> Uff moraćeš da sačekaš.
<Atlantic777> Dostava obično traje oko 4 nedelje.
<Atlantic777> U glavnom uvek stigne.
<Gale_> znam za to sa ovo sam saznao rpek okgb-ovog foruma,ali me zanima zasto psie da sam vec primao cd-ove ranijih verzija,kada narucujem prvi put :P ?
<Gale_> sory na stamparskim greskama :D
<Atlantic777> Da li možda deliš svoju ip adresu s nekime?
<Atlantic777> ne znam zaista...
<Gale_> ne,ne delim ni sa kim oces da lsikam da ti postavim na neki upoload site da ti posaljem link ?
<Atlantic777> Ma ne, ne mogu ti pomoći. :)
<Atlantic777> Ne znam odgovor.
<Atlantic777> Jesu li ti primili porudžbinu?
<Gale_> pa jesu ae sacekaj me koj sekund ako ti nije problem.
<Atlantic777> Toliko nije problem.
<dejan-dexi> a sto jednostavno ne skines ubuntu sa torrenta , ako imas neku stalnu vezu , tipa adsl ili sl
<Gale_> pa ne znam posle na cd da narezem :P psoto se nereze kao obican valjda,tak osam bar razuemo
<Branimir> reze se :)
<Atlantic777> Ma da, reže se kao običan.
<Branimir> preko nera, narezes kao iso fajl
<Atlantic777> nema tu razlike između onoga što će ti poslati i onoga šta ćeš ti snimiti
<dejan-dexi> ako si iz BG evo ja cu ti narezati
<Gale_> Jesam
<dejan-dexi> samo reci koj ubuntu zelis
<Atlantic777> Nero je komercijalan softver, plaća se, imaš CDBurnerXP ili Burn4Free itd...
<Atlantic777> Ovo mu dođe share it kampanja. :D
<promis> To je običan cd
<Branimir> a da :) mada ima i piratski, al kapiram da to vi ne koristite :p
<Gale_> Pa koju mozes ne razumem se bas puno,ja sam za vas klinac.Mislio sam da imam dva os dok ne naucim unbuntu.
<promis> KOji ti je računar?
<promis> mislim kakv je
<Gale_> sta konkretno
<promis> sve
<Gale_> da slikam :D
<Atlantic777> ram, hdd, grafička i cpu
<Gale_> cekaj idem na dxdiag
<dejan-dexi> dodji 18. u tarnspotovu zagradu , to je vozdovac
<dejan-dexi> cekace te fisk
<Gale_> ja sam sa vozdovca
<dejan-dexi> disk
<Gale_> ja sam sa vozdovca :)
<dejan-dexi> samo da li amd64 ili x86 racunar
<dejan-dexi> odlicno
<dejan-dexi> sutra cu staviti da se skida
<dejan-dexi> i nareati
<dejan-dexi> narezati
<Gale_>  a kad cem oda se nadjemo ?
<dejan-dexi> 064 11456 06 je moj mobilni pa pozovi
<promis> reci koji ti je računar
<Atlantic777> Gale_: rekao si da si klinac. Koliko klinac? Ima nas još ovde. :D
<Atlantic777> I da, cpu, ram, grafa, hdd.
<dejan-dexi> ja nisam
<promis> možda je mislio figurativno
<dejan-dexi> ja sam mator konj
<Gale_> imam 15 god sad cu gazem konfiguraciju :DS
<promis> figurativno?
<dejan-dexi> na winu si
<Gale_> xp u
<promis> idi propertis na my computer
<Gale_> otiso na dxdiag
<dejan-dexi> desni klik na my compyre
<Gale_> state znaima
<promis> sve
<dejan-dexi> computr
<Gale_> display
<promis> ne znaima me directx
<dejan-dexi> pa nam reci cpu koj je
<promis> samo hardver
<dejan-dexi> ajd lepo desni klik na my computr
<Gale_> my computer>propertis >hardwer pa onda
<Atlantic777> sad bih ti rekao uname -a i lspci, ali...
<promis> ne idi na genderal pa procitaj prvo to
<dejan-dexi> ma ne samo vidi nize zta ti pise
<promis> general
<Gale_> evo ovako
<dejan-dexi> memorija procesor
<Atlantic777> ček, jel postoji još uvek aida ili system information for windows?
<Atlantic777> Pa da ceo log pošalje.
<promis> ima i cpuz
<dejan-dexi> ma samo cpu d nam kaze
<promis> on je meni najbolji
<Gale_> pentium r dual core cpu e6300 2,80 ghz 3,25 gb ram
<promis> skini CPUZ pa snimi html izveštaj ;)
<Atlantic777> dejan-dexi: ma i grafa i ram su važni
<dejan-dexi> naravno
<Gale_> pentium r dual core cpu e6300 2,80 ghz 3,25 gb ram
<Gale_> graficka
<dejan-dexi> parvo ovo
<Atlantic777> ok, ok, ram i proc su ok
<dejan-dexi> sada graficka
<Atlantic777> Gale_: a znaš koju grafičku imaš?
<promis> tipujem ati
<promis> 100din
<Gale_> ati radeon hd4550 tak oensto sad cu vidim
<promis> weee
<Branimir> dobra je konfiguracija
<Branimir> :p
<promis> Dajte pare!
<dejan-dexi> ok sta da mu rezem
<Gale_> jeste 4550
<dejan-dexi> 64 ili 32
<Gale_> 64 ja mislim da mzoe
<dejan-dexi> za poxetak moxda bolje 32
<Gale_> ok vi ste glavni :D
<promis> jel to ovaj http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41493
<dejan-dexi> sta kaze raja je glasam za 32
<promis> 64 sine
<Atlantic777> dejan-dexi: ma teraj 64, zašto da ne?
<promis> tipujem za 200din
<Atlantic777> Jel flash sređen na ubuntuu?
<dejan-dexi> ode li ,u raditi fladh itd
<Gale_> pa ne znam koj je tako m ipise u properis
<Gale_> valjda je taj
<dejan-dexi> jel sara tu isoravljeno
<promis> ma to je taj sa linka sigurno
<dejan-dexi> uh
<promis> ista oznaka, brzina
<Gale_> da
<dejan-dexi> raxumeli ste sta pitam
<promis> ne
<dejan-dexi> da li je sada ispravljeno na ubuntu 64 zezancija sa multimedijom , flsah ..\
<promis> nikad nisam imao problem stim
<promis> još od 8.04
<Gale_> e  mzoe jedno pitanje jel mzoe na unbuntu cs 1.6 cuo sam da ima neka aplikacija :)
<dejan-dexi> sadnje sto sam 64 probao je 9.04 i bilo je ohoo problema
<Atlantic777> Može.
<promis> trenutno furam 64bitni flash ručno sam ga stavio
<dejan-dexi> ok amalisa ?
<Gale_> Jel hoce neko da mi reze ?
<Atlantic777> E da, može ručno da se stavi ona beta i mnogo dobro šljaka.
<dejan-dexi> zvano gale
<Atlantic777> Gale_: da može.
<Atlantic777> mislim, na cs
<Gale_> A da mi nareze neko il da skidam unbuntu ?
<dejan-dexi> ok
<promis> pa brže ti je da skineš
<dejan-dexi> narezacu mu i jedan i drugi
<Gale_> dexi mogu ja da skinem sa neta samo m idaj link..
<dejan-dexi> ili ces sam
<Atlantic777> !download
<lubotu3> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dejan-dexi> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Atlantic777> Gale_: umeš li da koristiš torrent?
<Gale_> da
<Atlantic777> eto možeš i ovo
<Atlantic777> !torrents
<lubotu3> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Gale_> znaci skidam 10.10
<dejan-dexi> naravno
<Gale_> a jel 32 il i64 mada ne znam n ista to znaci iskreno D:
<dejan-dexi> nije tesko ni narezati
<dejan-dexi> ja sam za 32 , vecina ce reci 64
<Gale_> daxi
<promis> Ovde mu nije izbacio 64bit desktop
<dejan-dexi> to ti je vezano za procesor
<Gale_> a u cemu je razlika koj da skinem na kraj ujeste se dog ?
<promis> 32bit je sigurica za novajlije
<dejan-dexi> skoro nokakva
<Gale_> znaci ovaj link za torent je 32-ka ?
<dejan-dexi> osim ako imas vise od 4GB rama memeorije
<Gale_> sto si mi dao
<promis> pa kad ti se već nudi
<promis> uzmi to
<promis> :D
<Gale_> imam 3,25 tacnije 4 al komp cita 3,35
<Gale_> 3,25 *
<dejan-dexi> onda 32
<promis> nije komp nego SIsem
<Gale_> pa to :D
<promis> sistem
<Gale_> nsita ja skidam ono sto si mi dao
<dejan-dexi> promis, ti lepo rece
<promis> pa i voaj će toliko da čita
<promis> dejan-dexi: ča?
<dejan-dexi> 32bit je sigurica za novajlije
<promis> pa da
<promis> znam po sebi ;)
<dejan-dexi> manje zezanja
<Gale_> ja sam stavio oovo d ase skida jel dobro : http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Gale_> taj link si mi dao
<promis> kuul
<dejan-dexi> i zavolece lakse
<Gale_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent jel ovaj da skidam stigo mi do 4 psoto :D
<promis> da brem jel sam rekao kuul
<Atlantic777> Gale_: i kakav god problem da imaš, prvo pogledaj naš forum i wiki.
<dejan-dexi> skidj
<dejan-dexi> a
<Atlantic777> Dobro pretraži i ako ne nađeš odgovor, dođi ovde i pitaj nekog. :)
<Atlantic777> Potrudićemo se da ti pomognemo i skoro pa uvek ima rešenja.
<Atlantic777> Samo nemoj odustajati.
<Gale_> Hvala vam svima
<Atlantic777> Izdrži makar par meseci.
<Atlantic777> ma nema na čemu, zbog toga smo ovde :)
<promis> prvo pročitaj ovo: http://hotfile.com/dl/108672071/b26e328/Sigurni_koraci_malog_pingvina_-_Ubuntu_10.10_-_Live_mode_i_instalacija.pdf.html
<Gale_> I jos samo nesto jel ovo samo cet neki ili sta je ovo :D
<dejan-dexi> ma videces bice ok
<promis> pa onda ovo: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Atlantic777> Gale_: da, ovo je chat za podršku onako na brzinu ako nešto zapne i za razgovor.
<Atlantic777> Ako su u dilemi, svratiš, pitaš... ima nas redovnih ovde.
<dejan-dexi> ima i forum
<Atlantic777> A imaš i forum.
<dejan-dexi> hehehe
<Atlantic777> Koji je daleko posećeniji.
<Gale_> o k:)
<promis> Gale_: potrudi se da pročitaš ovo što sam dao, biće ti lakše u životu
<Beretta021> jel vam zabada flash?
<promis> nein
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: jok, kod mene je cool
<Beretta021> :(
<dejan-dexi> meni ne naposlu
<Gale_> zapsio sam sve u notepadu linkove sto si mi dao :)
<promis> Kuul
<Atlantic777> eh taj notepad... lično se zalažem da te prevaspitam na vim
<dejan-dexi> imamo jedan racinar pod ubuntu 10.04
<Gale_> A sad sam i ja zahtevan :) al bih teo da mi sotane xp dok ne naucim mislim da imam i xp i unbuntu jel po istoj proceduri radim :D
<dejan-dexi> i flash je instaliran iz ...
<dejan-dexi> ajd pomozite kako se zove onaj centar
<Gale_> za sta ?
<dejan-dexi> za instalaciu prorama
<Beretta021> software center
<Beretta021> :D
<dejan-dexi> tako je
<Gale_> catalist controler :)
<Gale_> :P
<Beretta021> Gale_: nemoj da slusas Atlantic777 propasces :)
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: sikter mori
<Gale_> sto ? :)
<Beretta021> tako
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> vim i tako te zezancije
<Atlantic777> hah postaće i on mali konzolni pingvin :P
<Atlantic777> ne brini :P
<Gale_> E momci hvalal vam svima kad skinem javicu se dalje oko instalacije malo cu i da proucim one linkove :D
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Gale_> ae zzz,vidim ja da se vi nevadite odavde mroa se u skolu ujutru :D
<Atlantic777> Ajd, pozdrav Gale_ !
<Atlantic777> I svrati nam opet, :q!
<Gale_> zz hvala vam sivma cucemo se jos :D
<promis> bolje cif umesto vim-a ;)
<Atlantic777> naaah
<promis> izašao Lxy 1.6.9.
<promis> izkompajlirao sam ga ;)
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> sta je lxy?
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: misli na lyx
<promis> pardon lyx
<Atlantic777> promis: da, video sam, eto ga kod mene redovno stigao .D
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> come to the gentoo side, we have lyx 1.6.9 :P
<promis> mada sam kompajliro i 2.0 rc
<Atlantic777> ima li drastične razlike u 2.0?
<promis> malo u preferences
<promis> drugo nisam primerio na prvi pogled
<Atlantic777> Inače workflow i to isto?
<promis> mada ga nisam ni koristio nešto,
<promis> pa mislim da je
<promis> saću da ga pustim
<promis> promenili su ikonice u toolbaru
<promis> koliko vidim nema drastičnih promena
<promis> Baguje ovaj Xfce
<Gale_> atlantic
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-17
 * combuster_afk is away: Gone away for now
<Shimmy_> jel ima nekog ovde?
<nemysis> pita i nestade
<Orpheus> dobra noc
<Orpheus> nikad ne znam kad ima ovde nekoga :)
<Orpheus> moze li mala pomoc'
<Orpheus> ?
<Beretta021> Orpheus: moze
<Beretta021> samo reci sta te muci
<Orpheus> evo samo trenutak
<Orpheus> treba da otvorim ovo: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Beretta021> i?
<Orpheus> i da uradim neke izmene, da upisem ovo: options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad sto bi trebalo da omoguci da na laptopu prorade slusalice ali ne da mi da snimim promene u tom fajlu
<Orpheus> to sam nasao na forumu ali nema detalja
<Beretta021> sa cime editujes?
<Beretta021> gedit?
<Orpheus> da u njemu sam probao i u bluefish :)
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> udji u terminal
<Orpheus> da
<Beretta021> kucaj ovo
<Beretta021> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Beretta021> moras kao su da pristupis da bi izmenio
<Orpheus> e sad mi je dao da snimim
<Beretta021> tako ti je za svaki fajl izvan /home
<Orpheus> ok ja sam kusao sudo pa ono ostalo
<Orpheus> kucao
<Beretta021> gksudo ti je za graficke programe
<Orpheus> proradile slusalice, super
<Beretta021> eto
<Beretta021> :)
<Orpheus> znas li za laptop
<Beretta021> nemam pojma oko lapa
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> samo desktop imam
<Orpheus> kako da se iskljuci zvuk na zvucnike kada su ukljucene slusalice?
<Orpheus> aha, ok
<Beretta021> mada mislim da se pisalo o tome na forumu
<Orpheus> svira mi na sve strane
<Beretta021> haha
<Orpheus> moracu da potrazim
<Orpheus> i ovo mi je za sada super sto sam ovo resio, hvala ti puno
<promis> zavisi kakav je top
<promis> nekad je to hardverski rešeno
<promis> nekad preko drajvera
<promis> što znači neka druga varjanta u alsa-base.conf
<Orpheus> ne znam
<Orpheus> Lenovo G560
<Orpheus> options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad da ovde ne treba upisati mozda Lenovo na kraju?
<promis> da je hardverski odmah bi radilo
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-18
<promis> koliko izlaza imaš?
<Orpheus> radi meni sve samo ne mutiraju zvucnici kad ukljucim slusalice
<promis> pa nisu ni meni
<Orpheus> ima jedan za slusalice i jedan za mic.
<promis> treba da vidiš koje su još opcije za tvoju zvučnu
<Orpheus> ne znam kako da to vidim
<promis> cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep -i codec
<promis> reci koja je zvučna
<Orpheus> Codec: Conexant ID 5069
<Orpheus> Codec: Intel G45 DEVIBX
<promis> svi podržani modeli su ovde: zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<promis> nema tvog
<promis> ali najpribližniji je
<promis> Conexant 5066
<Orpheus> sta bih trebao da uradim?
<promis> koliko imaš zvučnika?
<Orpheus> dva
<Orpheus> a da umesto ideapad na kraju promenim u laptop?
<promis> koristiš maverick?
<Orpheus> ne
<Orpheus> cek tren
<promis> cat /proc/asound/version
<Orpheus> da jeste
<promis> vidi, našao sam ovo kao rešenje: http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<promis> skines se deb fajl i instalira
<promis> bar na forumu neki tip je tako rešio problem
<Orpheus> imam ja instaliran alsamixergui jel to to?
<promis> ne, ovo su drajveri
<promis> conexant pravi svoju vrziju alse
<Orpheus> stavio sam i isto je radi i svira na sve strane :)
<promis> izkomentariši onu liniju koju si stavio malo pre
<promis> i restartuj
<promis> kad kažem izkomentariši to znači da staviš # ispred
<Orpheus> a sta se time radi kad se izkomentarise
<Orpheus> ok sad ce restart pa se javljam
<Orpheus> tu sam opet
<Orpheus> sad je kao i pre, slusalice ne rade
<promis> kad izkomentarišeš onda taj red kao da ne postoji
<promis> kad izkomentarišeš onda taj red kao da ne postoji
<Orpheus> e posle dva restarta sad radi dobro znaci radi ono sto i treba i kad treba, ne znam kako se to desilo
<Orpheus> ali sam skinuo onu tarabu pa nije komentarisano ali radi sada
<Orpheus> nemam pojma sta se desilo kad mu je trebalo 2x restart ali eto :D
<Orpheus> zadnji red je options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
<Orpheus> u svakom slucaju sretan i zadovoljan, hvala promis
<Orpheus> i svima ostalima
<promis> jel i dalje svira na sve strane?
<promis> te promene u alsa-base conf rade tek kad se restartuje alsa
<Orpheus> radi kada treba
<Orpheus> kad ukljucim slusalice onda samo one rade
<Orpheus>  a kad iskljucim, onda zvucnici
<Punky> u je, evo ga Punky, beste kuci
<Punky> sudo welcome
<olujicz> [sudo] password for Punky:
<Punky> punky_je_car
<Punky> enter
<Punky> enter
<Punky> enter
<olujicz> Sorry, try again.
<Punky> pih, zaboravio sam sifru
<olujicz> Maybe if you used more than just two fingers…
<Punky> hehehehhehehe
<Punky> cek, mozda su mala-velika slova
<Punky> PUNKY_JE_CAR
<Punky> enter
<Punky> enter
<Punky> enter
<olujicz> imaš da dodaš insult za sudo
<Punky> ?
<olujicz> kada pogrešiš pass, sudo te vređa
<Punky> e jbg
<Punky> :D
<Punky> Go-Run, imam pitanjce, moze?
<Go-Run> Punky: ee bio sam afk :D
<Punky> hey
<Punky> sad si tu?
<Punky> Go-Run, tu si? :)
<Go-Run> da
<Go-Run> :D
<Punky> OK, uh hahaha
<Punky> kazi mi, tvoja skripta za weather
<Punky> sta prikazuje u ona tri cuda
<Punky> trenutno, sutra i preksutra?
<Go-Run> trenutna temperatura i temperatura za 2 naredna dana
<Go-Run> da
<Punky> e to
<Punky> super
<Punky> tako sam i skontao
<Punky> a sto se tice pozadine za panel, to je samo fake izgled?
<Go-Run> :D
<Go-Run> da
<Punky> kakav si frajer, imas "start menu" a nemas ga :D
<Go-Run> haha :D
<Punky> u sustini super fora
<Punky> i weather ti je super
<Go-Run> to sam video valjda na bmpanel
<Punky> ubacio sam text iznad i to je
<Go-Run> gledao neki snimak na youtube i svidelo mi se kako izgleda
<Punky> a bmpanle nikako da podesim kako mi treba :)
<Punky> i ne pricaj da je i tamo slika u pozadini samo?
<Go-Run> gde tamo ?
<Punky> na bmpanel, ono kad je "start menu: ogromantan
<Go-Run> a neee
<Punky> mislim veci
<Go-Run> tamo je pravo :D
<Punky> e to ne znam da podesim
<Punky> imas neki config da bacim pogled?
<Go-Run> nemam
<Go-Run> ne koristim ga
<Punky> fuck
<Go-Run> probao sam jednom na 3 minuta :D
<Punky> ja imao 4 razlicita instalirana
<Go-Run> nije mi se dopalo i sklonio :D
<Punky> ali tint2 je default
<Punky> mozda probam novi tint2 sa menu-jem
<Go-Run> tint sam prvi instalirao i navikao se nekako na njega :D
<Go-Run> samo mi krivo sto ne moze vise boja da se kombinuje
<Punky> jbg, ali meni pa skoro default podesavanje extra dobro
<Punky> bolje nego svi ostali
<Go-Run> da jeste
<Punky> pazi kad mi bolji nego kde panel
<Punky> jos samo menu
<Punky> ali nije bas da mi fali
<Punky> :D
<Go-Run> :D
<Beretta021> yo
<Beretta021> koja verzija ima menu?
<Go-Run> svn
<Beretta021> arch :(
<Beretta021> Go-Run koji font furas?
<Go-Run> neuropolitical
<Go-Run> i neki sony sketcw
<Go-Run> tako nesto
<Go-Run> slicni su
<Beretta021> ja sam imao neki slican
<Beretta021> ali nema velika mala slova
<Beretta021> :p
<Go-Run> :D
<Punky> jel ima svn u AUR? Ima verovatno
<Go-Run> ima
<Punky> jesi probao?
<Go-Run> nisam
<Go-Run> tj moguce da je ova moja verzija svn samo sto ja kad sam instalirao nije bilo menu :D
<Punky> a jel ima vratolomije oko menija ili nesto sitno?
<Go-Run> nemam pojma
<Go-Run> to sam video negde na netu
<Go-Run> samo slika bila i neki manji text
<Beretta021> ccc
<Beretta021> terate me da instaliram arch :p
<Go-Run> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<Go-Run> Beretta021: pa zar ga ti nisi imao pre
<Go-Run> :D
<Go-Run> samo ja pre kad sam gledao bilo i menu dugme pored ovih 4
<Beretta021> imao sam
<Beretta021> al sam ga sjebao
<Go-Run> :D
<Beretta021> i odrekao ga se
<Beretta021> :P
<Go-Run> ccc
<Go-Run> :D
<Go-Run> sta imas sada ?
<Beretta021> Kubuntu i Mint Debian
<Beretta021> :p
<Punky> Jbg
<Beretta021> mada razmisljam o archu sad
<Beretta021> :P
<Go-Run> :DDD
<Punky> nista, svi cemo na Ubuntu kad dodje Unity
<Punky> :D
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Go-Run> nikako
<Go-Run> ne skidam se sa ob :D
<Go-Run> koliko rama jede taj unity ?
<Punky> jede
<Punky> probao juce live
<Punky> al ja furam Arch 64
<Go-Run> meni i obican ubuntu jede puno :D
<Punky> to isto jede do 500 mb :)
<Go-Run> ja 500 i imam :D
<Punky> arch + openbox 32 jede max 200 kod mene
<Punky> ali 64, uzas
<Punky> ali malko je brze
<Punky> :D
<Go-Run> da 200
<Go-Run> :D
<Go-Run> mozda i manje :D
<Punky> pa da
<Go-Run> ob je 100
<Punky> plus dodaci kao FF :)
<Go-Run> ja sam se prebacio na operu
<Go-Run> mnogo mi je brza
<Punky> probao, ali pucala na nekim bitnim stranama i jbg
<Beretta021> bice problema
 * Beretta021 reze arch
<Punky> ali FF i Opera ubijaju kad je flesj u pitanju
<Go-Run> haha :D
<Punky> Beretta021, hahahhahahah
<Go-Run> i to koristim onu opere-devel :D
<Go-Run> samo napred Beretta021
<Go-Run> :D
<Beretta021> imam ja tu neki arch
<Beretta021> ali je overio
<Beretta021> kernel panic
<Beretta021> :D
<Go-Run> :D
<Punky> pa to je bar lako
<Punky> :D
<Punky> umro
<Punky> amin
<Punky> :D
<Beretta021> ma nebi ga ni ozivljavao
<Beretta021> izbrljan je puno
<Beretta021> :)
<Go-Run> joj ja bih se ubio da moram ponovo da ga podesavam :S
<Beretta021> meni dosadno
<Beretta021> pa cu od 0
<Beretta021> :D
<Go-Run> haha :D
<Go-Run> ja ocu sutra xp da ofresim
<Go-Run> pun mi virusa
<Go-Run> :D
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Punky> ja sam nasao resenje :)
<Go-Run> ocu da igram dotu a ne mogu :D
<Beretta021> ccc
<Punky> archbang pa onda podesavanje
<Punky> ;)
<Beretta021> e vidis
<Beretta021> to mi nije na pamet palo
<Beretta021> :p
<Punky> pa meni laske
<Punky> ko ce se jebe sa svime
<Beretta021> Punky jes probo kde na archu?
<Beretta021> vredi li cemu?
<Punky> Beretta021, pobego sa njega, bas pricam nenadsky-ju
<Punky> vredi
<Beretta021> :)
<Punky> ali da ga podesavam vise nego openbox
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> to i ne bude vise KDE
<Beretta021> :p
<Punky> ma bude
<Punky> ali ubijen do pola
<Punky> i radi fino
<Punky> ali jebes to
<Punky> na openbox radi sve
<Beretta021> volim arch zbog wikija koji ti sve na tenane objasni
<Beretta021> :)
<Punky> volim arch jel ima sve
<Punky> ali volim i ubuntu
<Beretta021> i to
<Punky> ali cekam Unity :)
<Beretta021> ipak cu arch od 0
<Beretta021> iovako imam vremena
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> daleko je jutro
<Beretta021> :D
<Punky> pa da
<Go-Run> haha :D
<promis> nema ni 00h
<Punky> 22:22 neko misli na mene
<Beretta021> hahahah
<promis> Punky: "ti si srećan čovek"
<Punky> promis, kako se uzme :D
<Beretta021> koji je poslednji install cd archa?
<Beretta021> ja imam maj 10
<Punky> nemam pojma, isti moj
<Go-Run> moj je mozda jos stariji :D
<Punky> uvek net install
<Beretta021> e vis to nisam probao
<Beretta021> :P
<Punky> heheheheh
 * Beretta021 proucava netinstall
<Punky> Beretta021, ma prosto bre
<Punky> samo ako koristis wifi,lakse ti da ga vezes na eth
<Beretta021> na desku sam
<Beretta021> :)
<Punky> onda OK :)
<promis> i ja sam na "desku" pa imam wifi
<Beretta021> :p
<promis> nego jel igra neko Zero Balistics?
<Go-Run> sta je to ?
<Mario021> ja se malo smorio
<Mario021> zapuca mi posle nekog vremena
<Mario021> nece da reloaduje top
<Mario021> :(
<Punky> ma neka konzolna, to je promis
<Punky> :D
<promis> nije konzolna
<promis> ima gui
<Go-Run> :D
<promis> čak mora da ima i 3d
<promis> neće na intel grafičkoj da radi
<promis> Mario021: jel
<promis> ja sam igrao pre neko veče
<promis> i bilo je sve kuul
<Punky> jebes to ako ne radi na intelu
<Mario021> ma meni na NV radi
<Mario021> ali baguje
<promis> pa, nema drajver sve Å¡to treba
<Mario021> ne znam za intela
<promis> mislmi radi ona i na intelu
<promis> ali ima 0.01fps
<Mario021> Punky aj dadni link za netinstall
<Mario021> tutor
<Mario021> ne nalazim bas
<Mario021> ispao sam iz forme
<Mario021> :D
<Punky> Mario021, gde koci?
<Punky> nema nista zajebano
<Punky> isti moj
<Punky> samo sto treba da podesisi mrezu
<Punky> das mu eth0 (ili koj god)
<Beretta021> i idem standardnu proceduru?
<Punky> on nadje i instaliras oakete sa neta
<Punky> ma da
<Punky> samo instaliras pakete sa neta
<Punky> a ne sa diska
<Beretta021> ok
<Beretta021> :)
<Punky> probaj, lagano
<Punky> ni u cemu se ne razlikuje
<Beretta021> cek da srezem
<Punky> nemysis, dobro si doso
<nemysis> hvala Punky
<Punky> nenadsky, dobro si doso
<Beretta021> hahaha
<nemysis> hehehe
<Punky> nemysis, hehehehehhe, mislio sam na nenadksyja :D
<nenadsky> јбга обавезе :)
<nemysis> nama  veze
<nenadsky> упс :)
<Punky> tab je cudo
<nenadsky> дешава се
<nenadsky> тако помешам и цуре по некад, па га најебем :D
<promis> nemoj da tabuješ cure
<Punky> promis, jok, sta da im radi?
<Punky> za svaku curu jedan tab
<Punky> :D
<nenadsky> ал кад се табови помешају, е онда је страшно :)
<nenadsky> не знаш коју си шта лагаож
<Punky> ti lazes sa Ж_
<promis> Punky: neka im zapamti imena
<Punky> tesko
<nenadsky> тренутак слабости, није да се имена не памте :)
<nenadsky> зајебан је овај мултитаксинг
<Punky> ko je ziv ovde?
<promis> onaj ko nije mrtav
<Punky> jes vala
<nemysis> baš tako
<Punky> nemysis, ti imas ono uputstvo za gentoo na brdo strana?
<nemysis> aha
<Punky> daj ga :)
<Punky> linak
<Punky> neki
<Punky> ili namail?
<nemysis> samo na Jabbber i otr
<Punky> na mail
<Punky> ?
<nemysis> i na mail preko gnupg
<nemysis> i elettra
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-19
<japan> e jel zna neko kako da povezem wubi sa windowsom da mogu da ulazim u fajlove u windowsu ?
<japan> e zasto mi je zvuk na linuxu mnogo losiji nego na windowsu
<japan> bas krci
<japan> ma jebem vam ja mater u picku svima sta ste za kurac rodjeni
<promis> čemu prostakluk?
<japan> zanima me nesto i nmg ovde da dobijem dodgovor
<japan> a ovde trebam da dobijem odgovor
<japan> i cim nemam koristi od vas
<japan> moram da se istresem na vama
<promis> nije ti ovo Å¡alter da bi se istrisao
<promis> ćaos!
<Branimir> lol
<nemysis> ccc
<Beretta021> yo
<Beretta021> imal zivih?
<Go-Run> ima :D
<nemysis> ima
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> hahah
<nemysis> :)
<Beretta021> archovac i gentoo
<nemysis> baš tako
<Beretta021> treba neko na ubuntu
<Beretta021> Go-Run napredujem sa archom
<Beretta021> :D
<nemysis> izvini vidim ja to na lugons-u
<Beretta021> da
<Go-Run> :D
<nemysis> napreduj ti sa Blentoom
<nemysis> imao si je
<Beretta021> nemysis: reko ako ima nekog ovde pa da pomogne
<Beretta021> slab sam ja sa ubuntu
<nemysis> i ja isto tako
<promis> Å 'a bi sa onim nervoznim od jutros?
<nemysis> ne pojavi se više
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<promis> pozdrav Brokeru od svima
<Broker> hvala dragi Promis
<nemysis> Pozdrav isto svima
<Broker> hvala dragi Nemysis
<nemysis> nema na čemu Broker
<Broker> takođe
<promis> i uvek
<Broker> jel zna neko kako je prošao install fest u Novom Sadu 12 marta
<Broker> jel ga bilo uopšte
<nemysis> bio je to znam ali nisam bio tamo
<promis> Broker: imaš ? umesto š
<Broker> u kojoj reči
<promis> na svakom Å 
<Broker> tih, ja ga vidim ka S sa kvacicom
<Broker> pisacu onda sa engleskom tastaturom
<promis> pa onda nemaš Š
<Broker> ne znam, ja ga vidim svuda kako si ga ti napisao
<promis> niej to do dastature
<promis> mislim da je to do klijenta
<Broker> znam
<promis> koji ti je klijent?
<Broker> nema veze, moze i eng tastatura da prodje
<Broker> IRC Chat
<promis> pa vidi da mu kažeš negde da fura utf8
<promis> kad se loguje
<promis> mislim, ne znam nija tačno
<promis> video sam tako neke stvari ponegde
<Broker> sada cu da vidim na Empathy kako ide
<Broker> na Empathy ne mogu da se ulogujem
<promis> hehe
<Broker> kako se sada vidi slovo Å¡
<Broker> Å¡ta se radi
<promis> dobro
<Broker> ovo je iz Opere
<promis> misliš iz qwebirc
<Broker> ne iz Opere Chat-a
<promis> a
<Broker> ne koristiš non-free softver izgleda :)
<Broker> sve u duhu sa open source
<Broker> ja sam tu dvoličan
<Broker>  :@
<Broker> niko nije savršen
<nemysis> samo IceCat za normalni surf sa svim zaštitama
<Broker> ja ga koristim u Debianu
<Broker> ali koristim opet i Operu
<Broker> šta da radim navikao sam, na Operi sam još od kada je postala besplatna, znači od 2004 negde
<Broker> ili beše 2005
<Broker> nisam siguran
<nemysis> ja sam na mozilla otkad je još bila Netscape na dozi
<nemysis> davne 1992
<promis> Å¡ta znam furam firefox
<promis> ali ne sećam se od kad
<promis> mislim da sam ga koristio i na windozi
<promis> Broker: pa ono gledam da izbegnem freeware
<promis> operu nikad nisam ni koristio
<nemysis> ja sam Operu samo probao dan dva i napustio odmah
<nemysis> i gledam da koristim Å¡to mogu samo OpenSource, Å¡to manje FreeWare i binarne programe
<Broker> gledam i ja isto, ali u ovom slučaju sam dvoličan
<Broker> i ne samo kod Opere, tu još skype, flash player i ima još nekoliko programa
<nemysis> posebno kod preglednika treba biti oprezan, ko zna koji je Backdoor u Opera, kad nije OpenSource brane se oni da su tako kao FreeWare bolji
<nemysis> ima uskoro GNU zamena za Skype ako to uspeju GNU FreeCall http://planet.gnu.org/gnutelephony/
<nemysis> a za flash player već ima gnash lightspark
<Broker> a jel imaš kontak sa skype korisnicima sa GNOME Telepony
<Broker> i da li lightspark radi na 64bit platformama
<nemysis> radi na 64bitnoj ali traži lihgtspark pulseaudio koji ja ne koristim, ima i Source
<nemysis> a Gnome Telephony ne koristim
<nikolam> ojha kako je drugari
<nikolam> (ne terajte me da kazem.. tatatatira) ;)
<SLiNa1> ej ljudi
<SLiNa1> jel zna tko dobar IRC (na hrvatskom), za hakere
<SLiNa1> ili srpskom
<SLiNa1> ili neki kanal
<SLiNa1> ???
<chavez> cao drugari
<chavez> :)
<SLiNa1> eee
<SLiNa1> a di pobjeze
<Netw0rkBug> o ima li koga
<Netw0rkBug> treba mi pomoc
<Netw0rkBug> :D
<SLiNa1> i meni
<Netw0rkBug> kako da streamujem sa preko vlc
<Netw0rkBug> playeara
<Netw0rkBug> playera*
<Netw0rkBug> msm da imam svoj radio
<SLiNa1> nez brate
<SLiNa1> jel ti znas di mogu nac dobar IRC na hrv ili srpskom, za hakere?
<Netw0rkBug> lol.
<promis> haha, dobra vam je spika
<promis> ne znam za hakere
<Netw0rkBug> 'hakeri'
<Netw0rkBug> lol bro
<promis> ne znam za stream
<SLiNa1> ja sam jos uvijek mali botic
<SLiNa1> al mi treba za info
<Netw0rkBug> sta ti treba
<Netw0rkBug> ?
<Netw0rkBug> reci
<promis> Netw0rkBug: vidi bre u uputstvu za vlc sigurno je objašnjeno
<Netw0rkBug> kk
<SLiNa1> ma pocinjem se tim bavit
<promis> to je valjda osnovna stvar za njega
<Netw0rkBug> omg
<SLiNa1> al se ne znam pravo zastitit
<Netw0rkBug> lmao fail
<promis> SLiNa1: znaš kako kažu hakeri: Nemojte vi zvati nas, mi ćemo zvati vas.
<SLiNa1> ahah...
<Netw0rkBug> 'haker'
<Netw0rkBug> to kao danasnje zanimanje ?
<Netw0rkBug> hobi ?
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<SLiNa1> hobi
<Netw0rkBug> e ja cu da pocnem stim itd....
<Netw0rkBug> daj bre 'wana be' deca
<SLiNa1> ja se bavim vec pomalo godinama
<Netw0rkBug> uh opasan si
<Netw0rkBug> oces mozda moj ip da me 'akujes
<SLiNa1> izbacili me sa FERa pa im ocu sjebat mrezu
<promis> pa ja sam haker Netw0rkBug
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<SLiNa1> :)
<Netw0rkBug> no comment
<Netw0rkBug> mislis oces sjebati sajt ?
<Netw0rkBug> ddos
<SLiNa1> ne
<Netw0rkBug> nego ?
<SLiNa1> nego ferka i ahyco, to je malo drukcije
<SLiNa1> glavna 2 servera za podatke
<Netw0rkBug> server
<promis> naravno mislio sam po originalnom značenju pojma
<Netw0rkBug> mozes unistiti
<SLiNa1> to ce bit za jedno 5 godina
<Netw0rkBug> napadima
<Netw0rkBug> dos
<Netw0rkBug> pod
<Netw0rkBug> itd..
<SLiNa1> ma kakav dos
<Netw0rkBug> dali znas sta je dos ?
<Netw0rkBug> napad
<SLiNa1> vec sam bio na FERu ,samo odes do servera i ubacis trojana
<SLiNa1> najlakse
<Netw0rkBug> huh
<Netw0rkBug> a zastita ?
<SLiNa1> za dos napad mi trebaju bar 3 oica
<Netw0rkBug> botnets
<Netw0rkBug> nabavis zrtve
<Netw0rkBug> i eto iskoristis
<Netw0rkBug> ih kao dos pijune
<SLiNa1> nisam toliko govno
<Netw0rkBug> stim sto napad sa botnetom
<SLiNa1> kolege da predam muriji
<Netw0rkBug> moze dostici vrlo veliku jacinu
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<Netw0rkBug> #ljuska
<Netw0rkBug> na irc.rizon.net
<Netw0rkBug> dosta pametnih ljudi
<Netw0rkBug> nisu 'hakeri'
<SLiNa1> sad mi je najvaznije da naucim sve moguce nacine kako da sebe zastitim
<SLiNa1> vidim da ne znas pojam hackera
<SLiNa1> to ne mora znacit da je lopov
<Netw0rkBug> kao prvo
<Netw0rkBug> instaliraj linux
<Netw0rkBug> os
<Netw0rkBug> windows je slabo zasticen
<SLiNa1> al ima puno korisnih programa
<SLiNa1> u MS-DOSU
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<Netw0rkBug> navedi jedan
<SLiNa1> lako provjeravas jel IP postoji
<SLiNa1> a brojeve mozes uzimat nasumicno
<Netw0rkBug> <SLiNa1> lako provjeravas jel IP postoji
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<Netw0rkBug> ping ip
<SLiNa1> Program NET
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<Netw0rkBug> pa svi su novi
<Netw0rkBug> .NEt
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<promis> samo da znaš SLiNa1 da ti je napad već osujećen, jer se ovde snima ceo razgovor ;)
<Netw0rkBug> promis mozes pisati bez sh , ch
<SLiNa1> hahaha
<Netw0rkBug> jer mi izgledaju slova cudno
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<promis> ne
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<promis> zar nisu normalna?
<SLiNa1> ma jesu
<Netw0rkBug> xchat
<Netw0rkBug> lose prepoznaje
<promis> pa zar nemože da podesi utf
<SLiNa1> kad bi hakiro neciji wiraless i preko njega radi sranja, da li bi mogli doc do mene kad bi bila istraga
<promis> sad gledam podešavanja za njega, ima da se odabere enkodiranje slova
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<Netw0rkBug> wireless
<Netw0rkBug> ti je blizu
<Netw0rkBug> pa nasli bi te
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<SLiNa1> al IP je tudji
<SLiNa1> ide na adresu liku koji nije dobro zastitio int
<promis> možda ruter ima log macova
<SLiNa1> :)
<Netw0rkBug> lol
<SLiNa1> mozda, al sta i da ima
<Netw0rkBug> il jednostavnije
<Netw0rkBug> koristis proxy
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<SLiNa1> logiram se na ruter i pobrisem ih
<Netw0rkBug> ruter
<Netw0rkBug> pamti
<Netw0rkBug> ip-jeve
<Netw0rkBug> nakacene na njega
<promis> pa pazi. odputuješ u drugi grad i odadiš napad
<SLiNa1> pa to ti i govorim
<SLiNa1> al nisam siguran, mislim da ima neka caka
<SLiNa1> cini se prejednostavno
<Netw0rkBug> nevidim svrhu tih gluposti.
<SLiNa1> koje IP-jeve
<SLiNa1> moze samo zapamtit mac adresu
<SLiNa1> svrha je zastita
<SLiNa1> indentiteta
<SLiNa1> vi niste svjesni kolko danas ljudi koji znaju dobivaju informacija o drugim ljudima preko neta
<SLiNa1> zato moram ostat anoniman
<Netw0rkBug> doxati...
<Netw0rkBug> dobiti informacije
<Netw0rkBug> o nekome
<Netw0rkBug> putem interneta
<SLiNa1> vazno mi je ako ko bude trazi pocinitelja, da ne nadje mene :)
<promis> onda prvo ukdradi laptop
<Netw0rkBug> hh
<SLiNa1> ???
<Netw0rkBug> ah
<Netw0rkBug> koristi kvalitetan proxy
<Netw0rkBug> i menjaj ga
<Netw0rkBug> redovno
<promis> što se tiče podataka o drugima, dovoljno je da imaš facebook nalog
<promis> ljudi tamo sami daju sve
<SLiNa1> ahahha imas pravo lave
<Netw0rkBug> ali
<Netw0rkBug> kako doci
<Netw0rkBug> do naloga
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<Netw0rkBug> evo naprimer
<promis> dovoljno je postati prijatelj
<Netw0rkBug> jeste
<promis> ne moraš da poseduješ nalog
<Netw0rkBug> ali ima dosta ljudi koj paze
<Netw0rkBug> :)
<promis> pa ima, naravno
<promis> ali oni nas ne zanimaju
<SLiNa1> tako je
<promis> kao Å¡to ni viruse ne zanima linux
<SLiNa1> :)
<promis> Å¡ta je 5% nix sistema prema 95%
<promis> ništa
#ubuntu-rs 2011-03-20
<Deximat> Ljudoviii jeste zivi?
<nemysis> naravno dobro jutro
<Deximat> jel koristi neko adsl?
<Deximat> dobro jutro :)
<maletaski> jutro svima
<maletaski> ja koristim adsl
<nemysis> i ja koristim ADSL2
<promis> Kako da forwardujem poštu iz cpanel naloga?
<sb-bb> brm brm
<olujicz> !apt-get
<lubotu3> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-12
<CrowBgd> kako da premestim Docky panel sa desne strane na dno desktopa?
<Atlantic777> zar nema u onom njegovom configu?
<CrowBgd> ma nema
<CrowBgd> bio je dole i ja nekako ga sj...
<CrowBgd> ne koristim to ali sad mi je bas nesto legao
<Atlantic777> lmgtfy
<Atlantic777> http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/blogwork/2009-05-30_180901.png
<Atlantic777> kapiraš?
<CrowBgd> yup
<CrowBgd> sad cu da probam
<CrowBgd> stavim Down?
<Atlantic777> Down ili Bottom
<CrowBgd> aha sad vidim da mi je aktivan dock 3 a trebalo bi 1
<CrowBgd> nesto sam pobrljao
<CrowBgd> kad promenim kako da sacuvam?
<Atlantic777> valjda samo lupiše enter :D
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da odmah da se promeni
<CrowBgd> sacuva ali ne menja,da porobam Logout
<crow_> trebalo je logput
<crow_> logout
<CrowBgd> jos samo da vidim kako da sklonim defolt donji panel na XFCE
<promis> isključi xfce4panel
<promis> tj ubi proces
<CrowBgd> ok nasoa sam
<CrowBgd> desni klik na panel,panel preferences. odaberes panel koji brises i to je t
<Pitanje> pozz
<Pitanje> ima li koga?
<Kostic> здраво.
<Atlantic777> ima, uvek
<Pitanje> odlicno
<Pitanje> e ovako posto se BackTrack zasniva na ubuntu mozda je najbolje da to ovde pitam
<Atlantic777> Nadam se da nije ništa nelegalno. :)
<Pitanje> Skinuo sam ovu novu verziju BT-a 5 R2 imao sam r1
<Pitanje> naravno da ne :D
<Kostic> За нелегалне ствари питаш приватно... xD
<Atlantic777> psst
<Kostic> ROLFMAO
<Pitanje> i normalno stavio je na flesku pomocu
<Pitanje> cek da vidim program au zaboravio sam ga hhe
<Atlantic777> unetbootin
<Pitanje> to
<Pitanje> e i sve to normalno prodje zavrsi on
<Pitanje> stavim da boot-uje sa usba
<Pitanje> i od prilike na pola ucitavanja izbaci
<Pitanje> evo sad cu da prepisem
<Atlantic777> Hajde daj šta tačno kaže.
<Kostic> Коју си дистрибуцију изабрао када си правио живи усб? Убунту?
<Pitanje> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(2,0)
<Pitanje> tto tacno kaze prepisao sam sa laptop-a
<Kostic> :O
<Kostic> Да ли си пробао опет да убациш на флеш?
<Pitanje> a koristim bt jos kad je bio 3 :) i sad mi se komsije opustile a BT mi neradi
<Pitanje> pomagajte
<Pitanje> da evo sad sam ga ponovo ukljucio isto
<Pitanje> menjao sam usb portove
<Pitanje> isto
<Pitanje> laptop mi nema cd tako da to jedino nisam probao
<Kostic> Да ли си опет нарезао флеш? :D
<Pitanje> e to nisam
<Kostic> И коју си опцију изабрао за дистрибуцију у unetbootin? Убунту?
<Pitanje> ima BT
<Pitanje> ali kolko se secam mislim da nije pisalo pored BT R2
<Pitanje> vec samo BackTrack 5 R1
<Pitanje> dal je do toga nzm
<Pitanje> ?
<Kostic> Гугл је штур са информацијама... :/ Пробај да поново нарежеш флеш па се јави ако проблем и даље постоји.
<Kostic> ТакоЈави се ако је то решило проблем. :D
<Kostic> *Такође, јави се
<Pitanje> evo uzeo sam drugi fles isto od 4gb formatirao ga u fat32 i evo prebacuje BT preko unetbootin
<Pitanje> i kad smo vec kod linuxa ima jedno nevezano pitanje za ovo gore, da li mogu ako instaliram ubuntu nekako da ukljucim prezentaciju koja je radjena na office 2010
<Kostic> Офис 2010? Мислиш на Мајкрософт Офис?
<Pitanje> da
<Kostic> Чуо сам да од 2010 варијанте Офис подржава слободне формате.
<Kostic> То јест могао би да пребациш презентацију у формат који ЛибреОфис добро подржава па да је онда пустиш...
<Kostic> Мада, мислим да ЛибреОфис нема проблема са МајкрософтОфис презентацијама. Само са Ворд документима.
<Pitanje> a da li ce ostati sve kako je i bilo animacije, video klipovi, slike, tekst, font....
<Kostic> Гугл је твој пријатељ. :D
<Pitanje> juce sam se posvadjao sa njim vise nismo :)
<Pitanje> gledam sad meni laptop ovako poslovno samo za prezentacije treba a u slobotno vreme stalno mi radi na live usb i to me nervira
<Pitanje> instalirao bi Linux samo da  moze da cepa prezentacije i da radi kad se prikljuci na projektor
<Kostic> Зар не можеш да направиш презентацију у ЛибреОфису?
<Pitanje> pravo da ti kazem nikad nisam ni probao
<Pitanje> nzm kakve sve mogucnosti ima
<Pitanje> predpostavljam da ima u BT-u taj libreofis pa cu pogledati
<Pitanje> a zna li neko gde  moze da se nadje FS  po imenu Blue_ron
<Kostic> Пробај... Погледај ово: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/oo-converters.html
<Pitanje> ili nesto slicno
<promis> probaj pa vidi da li hoće da pušta
<promis> ja svoj eprezentacije pravim u Libre Officeu
<Pitanje> evo ga zavrsio prebacivanje na fles
<Pitanje> sad ce da vidimo oce li
<Pitanje> opa
<Kostic> ?
<Pitanje> preso preko onoga samo mi je cudno sto pise Ubuntu 10.04
<Pitanje> cek ispisao nesto prepisujem sad
<Kostic> :D... Да ли си изабрао добар исо... Можда си помешао БекТрек и Убунту...
<Pitanje> ma ne skinuo sam ga preko BT sajta
<Pitanje> cek nesto ga zajbo mis aj da mu dam restart
<promis> dobro si me podsetio da pogledam da se meni nije slučajno nakačio neko na wifi
<Pitanje> Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pitanje> i stoji ono root@bt: pa da kucam
<Kostic> Улоговао си се... Не разумем, шта те мучи?
<Pitanje> ahahhaha
<Pitanje> da bre ja ovo je drugacije malo ali da
<Pitanje> to je to upisao sam startx i evo ga
<Pitanje> na BT 5 R1 je drugacije
<Kostic> Ако хоћеш Икс сервер
<Pitanje> ali ono prvo je znaci bilo do fleske
<Kostic> Укуцаш startx као што си рекао... :D
<Pitanje> ma da pa znam to :)
<Kostic> Зависи, мени се често дешава да морам да више пута инсталирам преко јунетбутина
<Pitanje> vazno da na kraju radi to je najbitnije
<Pitanje> :)
<Pitanje> evo gledam u Office ali nije instaliram onaj lib
<Kostic> Libre Office?
<Pitanje> da nema ga
<Kostic> Па шта је инсталирано? ОпенОфис.орг?
<Pitanje> nista
<Pitanje> ima Dictionary i KeepNote
<Kostic> Мораћеш да га инсталираш
<Pitanje> Ubacili nesto novo kao terminal je samo se zove Terminator i crven je
<Kostic> Синаптик и нађи libre office.
<Kostic> то је рут терминал
<Kostic> вероватно
<Pitanje> mislis root
<Kostic> то сам и рек'o... ;D
<Pitanje> ma bolje da pitam da ne pricamo o razlicitim stvarima :D
<Pitanje> BT uvek polazi od root-a
<Pitanje> to kod ubunta treba prvo da se kuca nesto da ode u root
<Kostic> Пре је било sudo su... Не знам... Ја сам ти на Дебијану. Инсталирао ЛибреОфис?
<Pitanje_> 123
<Pitanje_> nije nesto malopre telo da salje
<Pitanje_> zna neko za Fs blue_ron?
<Pitanje_> 123
<Pitanje_> e
<Kostic> кажи?
<Pitanje_> ako instaliram BT GNOMe kad pa prikljucim za projektor da li ce normalno da radi i da prikaze sliku
<Pitanje_> treba li neke drajvere za graficku da mu instaliram
<Kostic> Немам искуства... Мораћеш да пробаш.
<Pitanje_> laptop je EeePC 1005HA
<promis> to je intel grafička
<promis> verovatno će da radi
<Pitanje_> samo da nadjem VGA kabli pa cu da ga prikljucim na tv to mu dodje isto ako radi tu radice i na projektor
<Pitanje_> kolko volim Linux ehheheheh
<Pitanje_> prikljucim ga ja i ono nista pise nema signal na ekranu
<Pitanje_> i ko bi reko one precice FN + f1,f2,f3,f4 ima svaki svoju funkciju RADE
<Pitanje_> i pretisnem FN+F8 i prebaci mi sliku na tv
<Pitanje_> extra
<dux454> poz ljudi
<dux454> treba mi pomoc
<dux454> jel ima nekog
<Atlantic777> Izvoli...
<jmrsic> Pozdrav, koji je po vama najbolji program za pravljenje amaterskih - kucnih filmova
<Atlantic777> jmrsic: avidemux, kdenlive...
<Atlantic777> promis o tome zna mnogo više :)
<promis> kdenlive je najboji
<promis> program za montažu sa kojim sam radio na Ubuntu
<jmrsic> Hvala na savetu, pozz
<dusan_> moze li neko da mi pomogne kako da instaliram skype na linux gnome ?
<promis> ako ćemo pravo i jedini koji mi se nije rušio :D
<promis> dusan_: otovri softver centar i instaliraj ga
<promis> dusan_: koji ubuntu?
<dusan_> gde se tacno to nalazi ?
<dusan_> nemam ubuntu
<dusan_> imam linux gnome
<promis> hehe
<promis> koji ubuntu?
<dusan_> kako mislis koji
<dusan_> ne znam koji
<promis> verzija
<dusan_> ne znam gde da vidim to
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Atlantic777>  e, a stvarno bi mogli da tutnu neki alias za to
<promis> preteko si me Atlantic777, ljuštim mandarinu ;)
<dusan_> kako da vidim
<Atlantic777> dusan_: možeš li da nađeš terminal?
<promis> kucaj ovu gore komandu u terminalu
<dusan_> da
<dusan_> ja imam linjux gnome
<promis> :D gnome je samo grafičko okruženje, mora da bude u okviru neke linuks distribucije
<dusan_> kako to da vidim
<promis> otvori terminal
<dusan_> znam gde se nalazi terminal
<dusan_> otvorio
<dusan_> sam
<promis> sad pokreni ovo: lsb_release -a
<dusan_> suse linux
<Atlantic777> jao vidi, zelen je :D
<dusan_> evo nasao sam :)
<promis> aha, znači Suse distribucija, nije linuks
<promis> ovaj Ubuntu
<Atlantic777> joj da te Anpu i Beretta021 čuju, čuj nije Linux :D
<promis> e pa ne znam u Suse kako ide instalacija Skypa
<promis> Atlantic777: ma greška
<promis> mislio sam nije Ubuntu
<Atlantic777> dusan_: skini za fedoru, to ti je isto rpm tako da bi trebalo da radi
<Atlantic777> promis: ma znam, nego su njih dvojica nešto počeli da se lože na SuSE pa bi odma zapenili :D
<promis> ima da se skine za Opensuse 11
<promis> a ima i brate Static ;)
<promis> dusan_: idi na sajt skypa i skini paket za Opensuse 11+, to bi trebalo da ti radi
<dusan_> evo
<dusan_> skinuo sam
<dusan_> :)
<dusan_> sad sam pokrenuo instalaciju
<dusan_> pa cemo da vidimo
<dusan_> a da vas pitam
<dusan_> kako na primer
<dusan_> da pustam mp3
<dusan_> fajlove
<dusan_> nece da mi pusta
<dusan_> sta trebam da skinem
<promis> moraš da imaš instaliran kodek za mp3
<dusan_> kako to mogu da skinem
<promis> dusan_: stvarno ne znam, nisam nikad koristio suse
<Atlantic777> dusan_: imaj na umu da je ovo kanal namenjen ubuntuu
<promis> trebalo bi da ima neki softver centar
<promis> onaj čuveni Yast
<dusan_> jeste
<dusan_> ima yast
<promis> pa vidi da li on instalira pakete, ili samo radi neke sistemska podešavanja
<promis> dusan_: jeli to baš SuSe ili je OpenSuSe?
<dusan_> open suse
<promis> evo ti ovde uputstvo http://opensuse-guide.org/codecs.php
<promis> tu možeš da vidiš koji su ti paketi sve potreni
<dusan_> hvala :)
<acinic> Poz
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<acinic> Imam problem sa 11.10
<acinic> Ne dize se desktop. Ekran za prijavu.
<acinic> Sta mogu da odradim iz terminala?
<acinic> Nisam nista cackao. Prso Ubuntu tek tako. Sam od sebe!  :@
<Atlantic777> Dakle, nema ništa od grafike? Ono za login i to?
<Atlantic777> startx pa vidi šta kaže
<dusan_> kako da instaliram
<dusan_> metasploit on open suse
<dusan_> mislim da sam instalirao
<dusan_> ali ne znam gde da otvorim metasploti
<Atlantic777> probaj msfconsole
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<dusan_> eo ga
<dusan_> :D
<dusan_> tnx
<dusan_> ali jos ne znam kako da instaliram
<dusan_> kodake
<dusan_> za open suse
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: jesi tu?
<Beretta021> kako mogu da proverim da li je nvidia drajver u juzu?
<dusan_> pojavljuje mi nekui gresku
<Beretta021> dusan
<Beretta021> jesi dodao packman repo?
<dusan_> nisam
<Atlantic777> dusan_: eto ti Beretta021 pa ga gnjavi za SuSE :D
<dusan_> ne znam kako
<Beretta021> preko yasta
<Beretta021> izguglaj
<Beretta021> jednostavno je
<Beretta021> ne znam sad napamet
<dusan_> okej
<Beretta021> kad dodas packman
<Beretta021> onda trazi fluendo
<Beretta021> mislim da se tako nesto zove
<Atlantic777> ae, ln
<Atlantic777> odo ja da spavam, nešto sa balav
<Beretta021> ajde
<dusan_> poz
<Beretta021> lepo spavaj
<Beretta021> :)
<dusan_> :)
<dusan_> a kako to da dodma
<dusan_> mozes li da mi pojasnis
<Beretta021> imas tamo repositories
<dusan_> novi sam na open suse
<Beretta021> u yastu
<Beretta021> ne znam napamet
<Beretta021> zato ti kazem da izguglas
<dusan_> nadjoh repositories
<dusan_> sta tacno da trazim na google ?
<Beretta021> cekaj
<Beretta021> ajde
<Beretta021> nadji nesto tipa
<Beretta021> add repo
<Beretta021> evo ga jednostavno obavestenje
<Beretta021> Open YaST-> software repos, and click on add button and select community repos and click next and select packman and finish.
<Beretta021> *objasnjenje
<Beretta021> dusan_: ajde na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Beretta021> da ne trolujemo kanal sa susetom
<acinic> Treba mi neka komanda procistim sistem i resetujem Unity. Ajde cu da izguglam. Probao sam startx. Hvala
<acinic> Mislim da je nesto do Unity-a
<acinic> Promenio sam mu polozaj, da bude dole! Mada je to radilo ok.
<nikolja> možda ti ovo pomogne malo
<nikolja> http://www.otvorenikod.info/uklanjanje-zaostalih-konfiguracionih-podataka-debian/
<nikolja> i ovo što sam našao za 5 sekundi na guglu
<nikolja> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<nikolja> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Beretta021> dzaba si krecio :P
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-13
<Mile> pozz imam pitanje
<promis> reci
<Mile> e ovako nemogu da stelujem zvuk jacinu zvuka
<Mile> a kad pretisnem Sound Propretis
<Mile> pise Waiting for sound system to respond i tako stoji
<Mile> ?
<promis> uradi: cp -r ~/.pulse ~/Desktop && rm ~/.pulse/*
<Mile> nista se ne desava
<Mile> a na primer kad idem na youtube onda radi ali kad pretisnem na onaj zvucnik i podesim jacinu nista se ne desava
<Mile> ?
<Mile> promis puko mi net
<promis> hajd sad uradi: pulseaudio --kill
<Mile> failed to kill daemon: no such process
<promis> aha. pa onda ti treba: pulseaudio -D
<promis> a kako to da je mrtav već bio?
<Mile> This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified)
<Mile> Deamon startup failed.
<Mile> RADI
<promis> pa jel si ti root?
<Mile> BT koristim :D
<Mile> samo da vidim da li ce raditi i posle restarta
<Mile> isto, ponovo ne reaguje na pomeranje
<Mile> kako da ga podesim da uvek radi, glupo  je svaki put da pisem ovo gore pulseaudio
<Mile> ?
<promis> jel si ti slučajno root?
<promis> aha
<promis> BT
<promis> pa kuji će ti pulse na BT
<promis> doduše ne znam čime da zameniš volume indicator, imam isti problem
<promis> jer sam isključio pulse
<promis> pa nemam nikakav applet za volume
<promis> gledaj na ubuntu to je stavljano u startup programe
<Mile> cek
<promis> stavljen je ovaj skript da se pokreće pri loginu: /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11
<Mile> mislim da radi samo da proverim na youtube
<Mile> radi :D
<Mile> evo sta sam uradio
<Mile> u Startup applications> add> command: /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<Mile> i evo posle restarta sve ok radi
<Mile> kako bese da instaliram Ubuntu Software Centar
<Mile> pisem sudo apt-get install
<Mile> naso software-center
<Mile> promis si tu?
<promis> telefon
<Mile> e
<Mile> kako je najbolje da instaliram LibreOffice
<Mile> i koji je najbolji Player instalirao sam VLC ali nece da se ukljuci nzm sta mu je
<Mile> ???
<promis> ja koristim VLC
<Mile> instalirao sam ga preko
<Mile> ubuntu software centar ali kad kliknem na njega
<Mile> nista se ne desava
<Mile> nece da se otvori
<Mile> znas li zasto?
<promis> pokreni iz terminala pa vidi
<promis> ja sam libre instalirao sa sajta
<promis> mada bi trebalo da ima i neki ppa
<Mile> kako da ga pokrenem iz terminala sta kucam
<promis> vlc
<Mile> nmg iz roota
<Mile> al cudi me sto nece lepo da se ukljuci kad idem na applications>sound&video
<Mile> ?
<promis> pa možda zbog ruta
<promis> ti si koliko vidi root sve vreme
<Mile> pa uvek je tako bilo kad si na BackTrack
<promis> a i čudno mi je da ne može da se pokrene vlc kao root
<promis> lepo je rekao neko na forumu da moraš da pogineš da bi nešto namestio da radi na BT
<promis> ne vidim poentu
<promis> i još si root
<promis> sve lepše od lepšeg
<Mile> cek sad cu ga sredim
<Mile> ma meni je bitan BT sto se tice sredjivanja WiFi-a i ostalih zezalica to mi je najbitnije
<Atlantic777> Mile: pa nije ti bitan BT već alati koji ti trebaju, a sve to možeš da imaš i na ubuntuu.
<Atlantic777> Ako znaš šta ti treba, naravno...
<Mile> radi napravi ga :)
<Mile> Atlantic777: od prilike vecina stvari mi treba koje BT ima tako da bolje mi je ovako
<Mile> e jos LiberOffice da instaliram i to je to za sad
<Mile> kako je najlakse njega da instaliram?
<Atlantic777> apt-get?
<Mile> icicu preko http://www.libreoffice.org/download/ sigurnije je
<Mile> valjda ce da radi :)
<promis> hehe, sigurnije je
<Mile> :) za 10s skinuto
<Mile> ima zajeb neki,.. krenuo sam sad sa apt-get sto rece atlantic :)
<Mile> radi!!
<Mile> e ima li neko ziv
<Mile> da li potreban neki drajver za graficku da se install
<Mile> ?
<promis> ako ti sve radi kako treba onda ti ne treba nikakav drugi drajver
<Mile> ja bi ipak ubaciio ako moze
<Mile> znas li odakle mogu za intel graficku da skinem
<Mile> compiz me uvek odusevi :)
<promis> za nju već imaš
<Mile> ?
<promis> nema drugi osim toga koji već imaš
<Mile> Nema compiz ni jedan na BT
<promis> drajver bre
<Mile> aaa
<Mile> ee
<Mile> temperature kako da vidim
<Mile> jos to mi ostalo
<Mile> kako ono bese zaboravio sam sta se kuca
<promis> sensors
<Mile> dal treba sad da se instaliraju sensori
<Mile> posto pise samo temp1 +54
<Mile> c
<Mile> nigde ne pise za cpu, mb, hdd
<promis> sensors-detect
<promis> pa Å¡to ti je - to ti je
<Mile> ovo gore je bilo MB
<Mile> a sad i cpu cita
<justalek> neko online?
<promis> justalek: reci
<milos> dobrovece
<Guest79396> koji Ubuntu je najbolji za P4 na 1,7 gha i 1,25 gb rama ?
<promis> lubuntu
<Guest79396> moze li neki ubuntu , na primer 10.10 ?
<promis> ja sam instalirao njega na celeron 2.4 512MB
<promis> rekao sam ri lubuntu 11.10
<promis> eventualno bi mogao da ideš i na Xubuntu 11.10
<promis> pošto imaš dosta rama
<promis> ali ti je procesor bulja
<Guest79396> a koliko je lubuntu slican Ubuntuu?
<promis> samo je baza slična
<Guest79396> jeidni linux koji sam koristio je Ubuntu
<promis> tj ista
<promis> možda ti je ipak boje Xubuntu
<promis> u načelu, imaš dovoljno ram za Ubuntu 10.04, ali ti je procesor slab
<promis> mada bi mogao da staviš i Ubuntu 10.04
<promis> nije on toliko zahtevniji od Xubuntu
<promis> ali novi ubuntu nikako, suviše je slab komp
<Guest79396> probacu 10.04 ,ako bude spor instaliracu Xubuntu .
<Guest79396> znam da mi je kompjuter za staro gvozdje ali jos malo da ga mucim
<promis> dakle: Instaliraj  Ubuntu10.04, ako je spor, onda Xubuntu 11.10
<Guest79396> hvala promis
<Guest79396> sad cu dasikem ubuntu 10 .04 i xubuntu
<promis> pazi, ja sam kao zadovoljan sa Lubutu 11.10 na konfiguraciji koju sam ti naveo
<Guest79396> da skinem*
<promis> zauzima u startu do 120MB ram
<promis> tako da može da se radi
<Guest79396> sigurno cu i ja da budem
<promis> hehe, da kad moraš ;)
<promis> nije to moj glavni komp taj Celeron, pa mi je on u principu spor, ali objektivno nije to toliko loše.
<Guest79396> dosadio mi windows
<Guest79396> nikad ne znam kad ce da pukne
<promis> u poslednje vreme sam imao prilike da instaliram Ubuntu na slabije računare, i nisam baš zzadovoljan kako radi. Ili sam se ja baš odvikao od takvih računara.
<Guest79396> mozda je ovo drugo. koja je razlika izmedju Xubuntua i Ubuntua?
<Guest79396> stose tice programa koji mogu dase koriste , tipa office , video ,audio plejera
<promis> Glavna i jedina razlika je u grafičkom okruženju Xfce i Gnome
<promis> programi mogu svi
<Guest79396> xfce je manje zahtevan?
<promis> jeste malo manje
<promis> ako porediš Xubuntu 11.10 i Ubuntu 10.04
<promis> ali se ta zahtevnost najviše odnosi na RAM
<promis> a ti ga imaš dovoljno
<promis> mada sve utiče na brzinu: cpu, hdd
<promis> recimo taj Celeron ne može da pusti HD video
<promis> tj pusti ga, ali je desinhronizovan
<promis> ton ide, slike jedva
<Guest79396> ja imam puni p4 nije celeron , kao da je mnogo jaci od celerona
<Guest79396> ma ja uglavnom koristim offic , slusam muziku i ponekad odgledam neki fiml
<promis> Imao sam i ja jedno vreme pentium4 na 2Ghz, i bilo mi je okej
<promis> ali sam na njemu koristio 8.10, koji je tada bio aktuelan
<promis> i radio je sasvim okej
<promis> mada ne verujem da sam puštao tada HD video
<Guest79396> a koja j erazlika izmedju 10.04 i 10.04 tls?
<promis> ne postoji 10.04 bez lts
<Guest79396> koliko je wine dobar za programe koji rade pod windowsom primer word 2010 ili mathcad
<promis> ne znam
<promis> idi na winehq pa vidi tamo
<Guest79396> u zubuntu i lubuntu preko sinaptika moe da se doda bil okoji program koji moze i u u buntu?
<Guest79396> bilo koji*
<Guest79396> izvini sto sam dosadan , pruzila mi se prilika saznam ono sto me interesuje
<promis> da
<promis> samo je pitanje da li ima smisla
<promis> jer podrazumevano dolaze lakši programi
<promis> npr. Abiword je mnogo lakši program od Libre Office Writera
<promis> i on dolazi sa Lubuntu
<promis> jer si ga stavio na slabiji računar
<promis> i ti možeš da isntaliraš Writer, ali će da se učitava pola sata
<promis> dok će se Abi word učitati za minut
<Guest79396> i tu postoji caka
<Guest79396> nisam znao za to
<promis> pa svaki program ima svoju zahtevnost koja ne zavisi previše od okruženja
<promis> odabirom lakšeg okruženja ti si samo smanjio opterećenje u vezi njega
<Guest79396> al sam glup a ja sam mislio da sam os opterecuje  kopjuter
<promis> plus, ditribucije za slabije računare su spakovale slbije programe podrazumevano
<promis> pa opterećuje i OS računar
<promis> ali sama osnova je na svim ubuntuima ista
<promis> odnosno jako su male razlike
<promis> i sve verzije što se tiče baze Ubuntua opterećuju isto
<promis> samo je pitanje koji ćeš DE da instaliraš na tu bazu
<Guest79396> koji je najbolji za moj kompjuter?
<Guest79396> sta je DE ?
<promis> pa što lakši, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu
<promis> ovo ti je od lakšeg ka težem. mada danas mislim da je isto Ubuntu-Kubuntu
<promis> DE - desktop enviroment
<Guest79396> KDE je saeriniji a gnome je manje saren i bolji?
<Guest79396> ili sam totalno pogresno razumeo?
<promis> termin "bolje" je proizvoljan
<promis> KDE je bio šareniji, sada ga i GNOME stiže u tome
<Guest79396> koja je razilka izmedju kde i gnome okruzenja?
<promis> pogledaj slike i videćeš razliku
<promis> glavna razlika je u bibliotekama koje se koriste, KDE koristi QT, GNOME koristi GTK
<promis> !qt
<lubotu3`> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<promis> !gtk
<lubotu3`> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<promis> !Kde
<lubotu3`> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<promis> !gnome
<lubotu3`> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<promis> !desktop
<lubotu3`> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<promis> eto, možeš da pitaš i robota za encikolpedijske stvari
<Guest79396> nisam znao da mogu a i sad mi je jasno koja je razlika
<Guest79396> ako instaliram ubuntu 10.04 na srpskom da li ce da radi softver centar ? Procitao sam da ako se instalira na srpskom nece daporkene softver centar
<Guest79396> da pokrene*
<promis> taj bug ne važi za 10.04
<promis> a i ako važi da se ispraviti
<Guest79396> koji je progam za rezanje diskova najbolji za linux?
<promis> nema najbolji
<promis> taj koji dobiješ uz Ubuntu je dovoljan
<promis> ja čak režem direktno iz Nutilusa
<promis> mada to je isti backend kao i Brasero
<Guest79396> odoh da reem ubuntu 10.04 ako negde posle instalacije zapnem javicu se , pozdrav
<promis> ciao
<nikolja4> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> poz
<Mile> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<Mile> mogu li ja nekako da reg. moje ime ovde da ne ulazi ko oce na moj nick?
<Atlantic777> Možeš, sa nickserv.
<Atlantic777> Čini mi se da je na wikiju zapisano i to, potraži xchat.
<TildaTurn> <O
<boris_c> http://www.magic-league.com/play/register_nick.php
<Mile> da instaliram xchat ?
<Atlantic777> ne, nebitno je koji klijent koristiš
<Atlantic777> bitno je ono /msg nickserv register bla bla
<Atlantic777> ali i time nećeš zabraniti nekome da ulazi ovde pod tvojim nadimkom već samo da ne može da se identifikuje i da pokupi eventualne privilegije
<Atlantic777> i onaj ko je vlasnik nadimka može da isključi to
<Atlantic777> tog ko je pokupio nadimak
<Mile> 123
<Mile> znaci / register  pw i email
<Atlantic777>  /msg nickserv register pw mail
<Atlantic777> ali toplo ti preporučujem da koristiš xchat
<Mile> ?
<Mile> pa sta je ovo svi mi sad vidli pw hahahah
<Atlantic777> ne, nismo
<Atlantic777> poruke koje počinju sa / su komande i ne idu na kanal
<Atlantic777> ja sam upisao razmak pa kosu crtu
<Mile> ok, tnx sto se tice xchat dobar je i pre sam ga koristio
<Mile> sad cu ponovo da ga install
<Mile> e a kad ulazim na irc trebam da pisem / login
<Atlantic777>  /msg nickserv identify passwd
<Atlantic777> ali xchat to može da uradi umesto tebe
<Atlantic777> piše na wikiju
<Mile_> 12
<Mile_> sam tu?
<Mile_> vidi li neko sta pisem posto gore stoji has quit ?
<Mile> kako se bese zove program za linux, rocket dock je za windows ?
<Atlantic777> docky
<Atlantic777> awn
<Atlantic777> neto od toga
<Atlantic777> da, vidimo šta pišeš
<Mile> e da docky tnx
<Mile> e da i jos nesto da li je potreban program za sredjivanje djubreta po sistemu, za windows np. je to Ccleaner
<Mile> da li je to potrebno linuxu
<Mile> ?
<fogmaker> U principu netreba ali ima zamene za ccleaner, to su Computer Janitor ili BleachBit
<Mile> pa da li trebam to da instaliram ili ne?
<TildaTurn> bolje ne
<Atlantic777> ne
<Mile> ok
<fogmaker> Ako nemas problema bolje ne popravljati ono sto nije pokvareno
<Mile> koji program je najbolji za programiranje u linux kao sto je Visual Studio za win?
<i71> здраво, добро вече
<Mile> pozz
<i71> већ неко време тражим избрисану датотеку, никако да нађем
<i71> вољан неко да помогне
<Kostic> Како се зове датотека?
<Mile> ja nisam bas nesto strucan al cu probati
<Kostic> Ти си покретач оне теме на форуму?
<i71> јесам, добио сам добре одговоре, али једно недостаје
<Mile> postoji li program za vracanje podataka
<Kostic> постоје програми
<promis> milion fajlova - respect ;)
<i71> не понови
<i71> шест милиона
<promis> au da, zaboravih
<i71> где их све повади!!!
<promis> Å¡est miliona fajlova - respect ;)
<Kostic> Значи то је избрисана датотека? Повратио си је али не знаш како се зове?
<i71> онај форензички не приказује имена
<i71> како се беше зове
<Kostic> Ајде опиши датотеку... Колико је велика, шта има у њој итд.
<i71> форемост
<i71> заправо стигао сам далеко
<i71> атлантик777 је доста помогао
<i71> али ми обећа да ће да допише команду за финд и греп, али изгледа да је заузет па га нема
<Kostic> ту је он... Atlantic777 пинг.
<Kostic> Чек да погледам тему поново...
<i71> претрага у терминалу
<Atlantic777> i71: izvini, zaboravio sam pa sam danas opet naleteo na temu
<i71> па где си ти златни
<Atlantic777> u krevetu pokriven iskorišćenim maramicama i štrebam neku matematiku
<Atlantic777> :D
<i71> она команда ти вредела!
<Atlantic777> za pretraživanje samo datoteka koje su veće od 100k treba samo u find da dodaš -size +100k
<Kostic> омникрон
<Atlantic777> nego, ne znam kako da bez komplikovanja ograničiš pretragu na samo prvih 50-ak redova
<Atlantic777> zapravo, postoji head
<Atlantic777> ali time ćemo izgubiti info o tačnom imenu fajla
<i71> не треба име фајла
<Atlantic777> nego?
<i71> погледај своју прву команду
<Atlantic777> moram da je pogledam? sećam je se :D
<Kostic> i71, ако није проблем, опиши датотеку мало.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: html traži se nešto između <title> tagova
<i71> заправо наслов - то је добро, погледај шта сам написао
<i71> налазио је титле таг
<Kostic> значи: find / *html > ~/temp.txt; grep <title> `cat ~/temp.txt` > ~/rezultat.txt
<Kostic> нешто тако.
<Kostic> ?
<i71> можеш да напишеш у форуму?
<i71> ма атлантикова наредба је добра
<i71> само треба додати да нађе првих пар редова и
<Atlantic777> Kostic: pa ne baš
<i71> фајлове између 150 и 100 КБ
<Atlantic777> a imaš li ih puno preko 150k?
<i71> изгледа има их и 1МБ доста
<Atlantic777> hoćeš da obrišemo sve ostale?
<Atlantic777> ovaj, ček da isprobam
<i71> најпре да исцрпимо пртрагу
<i71> ок, не мора сада, није хитно, ти када се сетиш како иде са редовима, напиши
<Kostic> Нека ми неко да везу до теме на форуму.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: pretraga u terminalu, piši u search nema da promašiš
<i71> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pretraga-u-terminalu
<Atlantic777> zapravo, ovako bi izgleda radilo:
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\*` -size +100k -size -150k; do grep -H -i \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\> $i; done
<Atlantic777> moglo bi da pomogne
<Atlantic777> a šta zapravo tražimo, ako nije filename?
<i71> naslov title
<i71> nije neka razlika
<Atlantic777> aha, ok onda
<i71> ok, probam, pa ako trebaju i parametri za redove, onda ti javim
<i71> ako te ne mrzi da odgovoriš u temi sa napomenom za redove, pa možda se nekko javi
<Atlantic777> a ček, ako ti je pun naslov dosta, onda probaj samo ovako
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\*` -size +100k -size -150k; do head -n 50 $i | grep -H -i \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\>; done
<Atlantic777> auu ček, zabrljao sam sa navodnicima
<Atlantic777> stani
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\* -size +100k -size -150k`; do head -n 50 $i | grep -H -i \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\>; done
<Atlantic777> ovako ^
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\* -size +100k -size -150k`; do head -n 50 $i | grep -H -i \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\>; done
<Atlantic777> a ovo drugo je da pregledaš cele datoteke i sačuvaš i ceo filename
<Atlantic777> na pogrešnom mestu sam zatvorio navodnike
<i71> ovo zadnje znači
<Atlantic777> probaj ovo predzadnje, ne bi trebalo da traje dugo
<Atlantic777> pa ako ne valja, onda pusti ovo zadnje
<i71> hajde odgovori u forumu, ima još neko ko ima sličan problem
<i71> Hvala Atlantik! Hvala Kostic
<Atlantic777> E, ali obavezno da javiš da li je uspelo!
<promis> Atlantic777: ne vidim razliku u komandama koje si dao na forumu
<Atlantic777> da, ladno sam dva puta dao istu komandu
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\*` -size +100k -size -150k; do grep -H -i  \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\> $i; done
<Atlantic777> fuck
<Kostic> гриндује број порука... :P
<Atlantic777> for i in `find -name \*.htm\* -size +100k -size -150k`; do grep -H -i  \<title\>.\*naslov.\*\</title\> $i; done
<Atlantic777> valjda je sada ok
<Atlantic777> ne zamerite, jedva gledam
<Atlantic777> izgleda da sam pokupio neku viruščinu, glava me ubija, ne mogu da mrdnem
<promis> đe virus na linuksu ;)
<Atlantic777> nisam up to date
<Kostic> у, која депресива промис.
<Kostic> овај on the street
<promis> on the street depresiva? :D hehe, samo meni je izgleda to vesela pesma.
<i71> pročitao sam negde ako držiš luk u sobi, neće virus
<i71> držao sam glavicu na stolu - i nisam imao cele zime
<Kostic> А то је можда овај нови вирус који коси тенисере.
<Atlantic777> jok, nisam teniser :P
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-14
<nikolja> pozdrav
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j0-ujHf0RFM
<milke> pozz svima
<i71> здраво друштво!
<i71> јел неко икада греповао 130 ГБ?
<i71> ставио сам да тражи између 100 и 130 кб и првих 10 реди, а ни после 16 сати није стигао до краја
<i71> а процесор је 2х2.6
<Atlantic777> i71: mislim da sam ti već rekao, usko grlo je verovatno HDD
<Atlantic777> i71: jesi li probao ono gde grepuje samo prvih 50 linija?
<i71> да смањио сам на 10
<Atlantic777> I i dalje ništa?
<i71> ни после 16 сати
<i71> да је барем стигао до краја, онда бих знао да није ништа нашао
<Atlantic777> uh, a šta kaže ovako? find . -name *.htm* -size +100k -size -130k | wc -l
<i71> добро пробаћу све
<Atlantic777> ovo će na brzinu odraditi
<i71> сада радим по другом коду. тај ми је ионако важнији јер приказује име фајла
<Atlantic777> samo ga pusti, treba da izbaci jedan br.
<i71> мислиш сада
<Atlantic777> nemoj ono prekidati, otvori drugi terminal i samo pusti ovo
<Atlantic777> da
<i71> то ће да испише фајлове
<Atlantic777> ne, to će da prebroji fajlove koji zadovoljavaju kriterijum
<Atlantic777> samo da vidimo koliko ih tačno ima
<i71> ma i ja sam nešto naučio
<i71> čekamo ...
<Atlantic777> toliko mu treba da prebroji?
<i71> još ništa
<i71> u međuvremenu da te pitam
<i71> da ne može tokom drugog koda da prikaže koliko je fajlova već pregledao
<Atlantic777> pa ono, mogao bih da mu kažem da ispiše ime fajla kojeg trenutno pregleda
<Atlantic777> i svaki put kad pređe, da ispiše
<i71> ne vredi, jedino ako broj da imam orijentir dokle je stigao
<i71> a ni u procentima, verovatno
<Atlantic777> pa... moglo bi u procentima, samo to malo komplikuje. Sa brojevima može jednostavnije
<i71> a u drugom terminalu još ništa
<Atlantic777> uh, pa ti baš imaš toga :D
<i71> pa preko 6 miliona
<i71> :-)
<Atlantic777> u jbt
<i71> hajde lupi nešta, jel može danima da traje
<Atlantic777> hm, hajde ti na #lugons
<Atlantic777> ima tamo pametnijih od mene
<i71> koji su lugosi
<i71> neću da se brukam sa engleskim
<Atlantic777> linux users group of novi sad
<Atlantic777> naši su :D
<Atlantic777> samo piši /j #lugons
<i71> ovo još traje
<Atlantic777> pa dobro
<i71> idi skuvaj čaj, jesi li prezdravio
<Atlantic777> pa bolje je
<i71> mali savet ako dozvoljavaš
<i71> ništa soli kada se javljaju prvi simptomi, to isto važi kod polenske alergije
<i71> evo, izbacio je lista argumenata je preduga
<Atlantic777> hajde na pvt
<i71> ?
<Atlantic777> trepće ti tamo crvenim moj nick :D
<i71> pvt ?
<Atlantic777> private conversation = pvt
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> Pokušavam da nađem negde podatak koji su operativni sistemi originalni
<promis> po svom nastanku
<Kostic> Дефиниши "оригинални".
<promis> pa recimo ne možemo da kažemo da je Linux originalan jer je nalik na Unix
<promis> sad ne znam da li je Unix originalan ili se i on ugledao na nekog
<promis> u tom smislu
<promis> koliko je recimo windows originalan?
<Kostic> Сваки систем има неке елементе других система пре њега. Рецимо: Јуникс, ДОС.
<Atlantic777> system 360
<Kostic> План 9
<Atlantic777> mutlics
<Atlantic777> multics*
<Kostic> е да... Мултикс
<promis> Haiku
<Atlantic777> e ne znam sad koliko je haiku
<Kostic> То ти је BeOS
<promis> okej
<Kostic> Хаику је за БеОС исто што и Линукс за Јуникс.
<Kostic> Амига је ваљда имала неки уникатан систем.
<Atlantic777> jeste
<Atlantic777> oćemo od najmatorijih? FMS i IBSYS
<Kostic> Е како да заборавим... ИТС.
<Atlantic777> CTSS
<Kostic> Хм. Инферно је такође доста оригиналан систем. Настао из Плана 9 али је код њега само кернел био у Це језику а све остало је било написано у Лимбу. Лимбо је извршаван кроз виртуелну машину Дис.
<Kostic> Мање-више, Инферно је претеча Андроида.
<Kostic> тј. тог концепта.
<Atlantic777> posle CTSS je išao Multics, pa Unix, pa System-V i onda idu BSD i ostale zezalice
<Atlantic777> da, CP/M je takođe neki sistem
<Atlantic777> a smo otišli u offtopic
<Kostic> ae promis на ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<promis> already there
<dbm> Imali koga?
<Atlantic777> ima
<dbm> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-top-pannel-ako-neko-zna
<dbm> Aj pogledaj pa mi reci jel to izvodljivo :D
<dbm> Sta kazes?
<Atlantic777> au nemam pojma, za unity nisam stručan
<dbm> joj
<dbm> koje je unity govno
<dbm> druze
<dbm> znaci ne'znam sta da koristim da vratim stari izgled
<dbm> gnome-a
<dbm> popizdoh od ovog
<dbm> imas neki predlog?
<dbm> Ako znas na sta mislim
<Atlantic777> probaj xfce
<Atlantic777> ili ti xubuntu
<dbm> xfce je lightwieght
<dbm> ;\
<dbm> Greota za ovaj pc sto imam da koristim to :d
<Atlantic777> hoćeš da vidiš šta ja koristim, a nije da imam slab komp?
<dbm> ajde
<Atlantic777> samo da nađem neki sshot
<Atlantic777> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4182/screenvl.jpg
<Atlantic777> ne mora da bude lepo ako radi kako treba
<Atlantic777> a ipak ti preporučujem da probaš xfce
<Atlantic777> može i on da se sredi
<Atlantic777> ili da se vratiš na 10.04, pa teraš LTS dokle može
<dbm> jel podrzava 64bit
<dbm> 10.04?
<Atlantic777> da, naravno
<dbm> Hm.. dobra ideja
<dbm> mozda cak budem probao to sada da uradim
<Atlantic777> inače, unity me sasvim lepo služi na netbooku
<Atlantic777> ajd, laku noć
<dbm> ajde
<dbm> ma meni se nesvidja nikako
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-15
<Milos123> dobar dan
<Atlantic777> dobar dan
<Milos123> bio sam ovde preskinoc ,  danas sam instalirao xubuntu i odmah imam problem . Nvivdia coarg settings mi ne nudi rezoluciju i refresh
<Milos123> sad ima m50Hza osvezavanje na tft monitodu
<Milos123> monitoru*
<Atlantic777> da li si instalirao vlasničke drajvere?
<Atlantic777> to je inače radilo ok?
<Milos123> ima vec instaliran 173 , sam instalirao 173 update , da restartujem kompjuter pa davidim radi li
<Atlantic777> pa... probaj prvo to
<Milos123> hvala , sad cu da probam pa se vracam ako ne bude radilo
<Milos123> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.     to mi i sad pise
<promis> koja grafička?
<Milos123> nvidia fx 5100
<promis> Å¡to ti smeta 50Hz?
<Milos123> instalirao sam juce  ubuntu 10.04 tls i u njemu mi je to radilo ali sad u xubuntu u 11.10 nece
<Milos123> ne znam ni ja
<promis> koji je monitor?
<Milos123> lg w1934S
<Milos123> pozdrav za promisa
<promis> i Å¡ta ti konkretno ne valja?
<Atlantic777> pazi sad kad je monitor za američko tržište i refresh rate treba da bude 50 Hz
<Milos123> samo rafresh od 50 Hz obicnosam drzao na 60 Hz , mada ako monitoru ne smeta neka ga
<Milos123> obicno sam *
<Atlantic777> Milos123: ti monitori ne menjaju frekvenciju. Zapravo, ni nemaju neku frekvenciju kao što je imaju CRT monitori. Desi se nekada da samo ispisuje pogrešni podatak.
<Atlantic777> i to je to...
<promis> ako ti ništa ne smeta, onda ništa se ne dira
<Milos123>  hvala obojici , a sad dapitam jos ovo
<Milos123> gde se postavljaju precice za layout na tastaturi damogu damenjam izmedju srpske cirilice i engelske latinice
<Milos123> u Xubuntu u
<promis> ne znam napamet
<promis> vidi tamo u keyboardpreferences
<promis> evo pokrenuo sam Xubuntu pa ću da pogledam
<promis> mada ja u xubuntu držim default serbian latin, pošto baguje ta promena
<Milos123> onda c udapodesim na serbian latin
<Milos123> cu da*
<Milos123> hvala jos jednom , ako odustanem od Xubuntua tu je ubuntu 10.04 tls
<promis> koliko vidim nema grafičko podešavanje za prečicu koja menja raspored tastature
<promis> mora da se menjaju conf fajlovi ručno
<Milos123> dok malo bolje upoynam linux radicu i to jednog dana
<promis> haha, ja upravo sjebax xubuntu menjanjem to za tastaturu
<promis> :D
<Milos123> do djavola
<Milos123> da se ipak ja vraitm na ubuntu 10. 04 , kad je tebi to uspelo  sta ja da kucam _
<Milos123> radi xubuntu kod mene prebrzo samo sporo otvara software center
<promis> ma nešto se kod mene drugo desilo
<promis> nije moguće da je poludeo od toga što sam radio
<promis> ne mogu da verujem da reset može da sjebe i virtualnu mašinu :D
<Milos123> sve je moguce
<Milos123> ako naletim na neki problem dosadjivacu ja jos
<Milos123> tek sam poceo da yapitkujem
<Milos123> zapitkujem
<nikolja> ne znam zašto neće ubuntu da mi vidi teme koje stavim u foldere
<nikolja> .themes i  /usr/share/themes
<nikolja> samo one koje sam instalirao preko ppa
<TildaTurn> <O
<i71> Atlantic777: hvala, samo se nadam da nisam banovan vo vjeki vjekov
<Atlantic777> ma nisi, samo uđi opet na kanal
<Atlantic777> problem je što si kopirao previše teksta na kanal
<Atlantic777> upadaj nazad :D
<i71> # lugons je bledim slovima ne ide
<nikolja> je l' postoji negde spisak svih naših kanala na freenode a koji su vezani za slobodan softver?
<Atlantic777> nikolja: naših = domaćih?
<nikolja> da
<nikolja> ili nekoliko dobrih stranih
<Atlantic777> hajde na pvt da ti dam fin spisak
<Kostic> добар страни: cat-v ... :D
<pocetnik> moze mala pomoc?
<pocetnik> hallo
<Beretta021> budi brz kratak i jasan :D
<pocetnik> e sad
<pocetnik> ubntu je staliran i tako to
<Beretta021> sta te muci?
<pocetnik> gde je konzola u ubuntu?
<Beretta021> alt+f2
<pocetnik> treba da podesim boot
<Beretta021> kucas terminal
<Beretta021> ili preko onog menija
<Beretta021> kucas tamo terminal
<Beretta021> pocetnik: nema potrebe za pvt
<Beretta021> moze samo preko gruba i preko liko
<Beretta021> *lilo
<Beretta021> ne znam sta je normalno
<pocetnik> ide preko grub-a
<pocetnik> ali se ne podize , nego ima vise prvo ponudjenih opcija
<Beretta021> pa stavi manji timeout
<Beretta021> i to je to
<pocetnik> ma da
<Beretta021> mada to i nije bas dobro
<pocetnik> malo je komplikovano objasniti
<Beretta021> ako ti zatreba recoveri mode
<pocetnik> prilokom instalacije nisam obelezio
<pocetnik> samo sam, stavio "/"
<Beretta021> !?
<Beretta021> cekaj nemas grub uopste?
<pocetnik> ima bre
<Beretta021> pa mozes i iz instaliranog ubuntua da ga podesis
<pocetnik> ne podize ubuntu odmah nego izbaci  4 opcije
<Beretta021> nema potrebe za livecd
<Beretta021> pa dobro
<Beretta021> i ima default opcija
<pocetnik> to i trazim kako da podesim  grub
<Beretta021> koja se bootuje posle 10sekundi
<Beretta021> sve se nalazi u /boot/gurb/grub.cfg
<Beretta021> pazljivo gledaj sta editujes
<Beretta021> nemam sad grub2
<Beretta021> pa ne znam kako izgleda konfiguracija tacno
<pocetnik> nista sad
<Beretta021> *grub
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> mozes i sa livecd
<Beretta021> montiras tu particiju
<Beretta021> ona ce biti u /media/ime-particije
<Beretta021> pa tu nadjes /boot
<Beretta021> pa grub
<Beretta021> pa gtub.cfg
<Beretta021> *grub
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-16
<Beretta021> e koji majmun
<nikolja> odoh ljudi o/
<Mile> pozz
<crashfirefox> poz
<crashfirefox> jel ima neko probleme sa firefoxom u poslednje vreme?
<crashfirefox> meni se poslednjih nedelju ipo rusi kao ludo
<crashfirefox> startujem firefox ne prodje sekunda, srusi se.
<promis> no
<crashfirefox> promis: pozdrav
<promis> ja ga upravo ažurirah na 10.0.2
<crashfirefox> moj je 11.00
<crashfirefox> moj je 11.0
<promis> pardon, ažuruuran je na 11
<crashfirefox> trenutno se javljam iz chrome, ali nisam siguran ni sa njim jer se i on povremeno srusi.
<crashfirefox> inace imam ubuntu 10.04
<promis> 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2
<crashfirefox> nikada mi se to nije dessavalo - nikada
<promis> pa i ja koristim 10.04.4
<promis> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<crashfirefox> sta ti je ovo poslednje "4"?
<promis> revizija
<crashfirefox> znaci, ti nemas rusenje firefoxa i chrome?
<crashfirefox> sta da radim?
<promis> nemam
<promis> pokreniga iz terminala pa vidi šta kaže
<crashfirefox> razmisljam da ponovo instaliram ubuntu 10.04 jer sam firefox nekoliko puta brisao i instalirao i drndao razne stvari i ne vidim resenje osim da instaliram ponovo firefox pa da vidim da li ce nesto da se resi.
<crashfirefox> evo, pokrenuo sam ga iz terminala, ali za sada se nije srusio. u terminalu nema nista u smislu da je ispisao nesto osim da je firefox podignut
<Beretta021> ja nemam nikakvih problema sa ff1
<Beretta021> *ff11
<crashfirefox> Beretta021: blago li se vama :(
<Beretta021> proveri da ga neki addon ne rusi
<Beretta021> ili slicno
<crashfirefox> Beretta021: ja kao sto sam rekao pre nekih 5min. nikada - nikada nisam imao ovaj problem
<Beretta021> ako uopste koristis
<Beretta021> addons
<crashfirefox> nemam addonse, imao sam samo onaj za sprecavanje reklama, ali sam ga uklonio jer sam pomislio mozda i on zeza pa rusi firefox
<Beretta021> jok
<Beretta021> njega i flashblock koristim
<Beretta021> i nikakvih problema
<crashfirefox> :(
<crashfirefox> Beretta021: koji sistem imas?
<Beretta021> arch i opensuse
<Beretta021> pa malo jedno malo drugo
<Beretta021> :)
<crashfirefox> Beretta021: sta mislis da srusim ovaj 10.04 i ponovo instaliram?
<Beretta021> zasto bi to radio?
<Beretta021> nije to win
<crashfirefox> pa sta da radim?
<crashfirefox> nemam ideju
<Beretta021> vidi oce li se iz terminala srusiti
<Beretta021> tu ces dobiti gresku
<Beretta021> ovako ne znam
<promis> čekaj malo
<crashfirefox> podigao sam ga iz terminala pre nekih 5min i nista se ne desava za sada
<promis> uvek možeš da napraviš novog korisnika. to ti je malte ne kao da si reinstalirao sistem
<crashfirefox> pre neki dan, tacnije pre.. 2 dana. ni firefox ni chrome nije hteo da se podigne. nisam imao alternativu :D pokrenem npr firefox i samo sto sam ga pokrenuo srusi se i tako ceo dan :(
<crashfirefox> promis: kako to da uradim, da podignem novog korisnika?
 * Beretta021 off
<crashfirefox> da li to znaci da moram da instaliram sve ponovo ako ga podignem tog novog?
<Atlantic777> crashfirefox: ne, samo dodaj novog korisnika
<crashfirefox> Atlantic777: samo sec
<crashfirefox> system/administration/users and groups?
<crashfirefox> jel to?
<Atlantic777> dap
<crashfirefox> ^
<Atlantic777> izvini, malo lagujem
<crashfirefox> :D np
<crashfirefox> otvorio sam taj program. da li u sekciji "ADD" dodajem novog?
<Atlantic777> valjda
<Atlantic777> snađi se
<crashfirefox> sta je ovo "short name"?
<Atlantic777> guglaj how to add a new user
<crashfirefox> ok
<Atlantic777> snalazi se :D
<Atlantic777> tako to ide na linuxu
<crashfirefox> ....
<crashfirefox> :D
<Atlantic777> hehe, ako baš zapne, viči, tu smo, ali za takve stvari izguglaj
<Atlantic777> to su sitnice
<promis> crashfirefox: ja nisam reinstalirao ni kad sam prelazio na novi hardisk
<Atlantic777> !users
<lubotu3> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Atlantic777> dobar ovaj bot... još kada bismo ga preveli...
<crashfirefox> taj bot jel to vas?
<Atlantic777> zvaničan ubuntuov, direktno iz kenonikala
<crashfirefox> dao mi je dobru adresu
<promis> Razmišljam da napravim bekap sa clonezillom. Uradio bih /, ali ne znam da li da i /home uradim, pošto je ogroman zbog korisničkih fajlova
<promis> koji i nisu nužni za bekap na taj način
<promis> pa sad razmišljam ako osantanem bez /home i nije neka frka. Imaću u najgorem slučaju sve podrazumevano
<Atlantic777> e, vidi i deja dup
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Déjà_Dup
<Atlantic777> deja dup je prosti alat
<Atlantic777> hehe ljudi su prosti, ovo može biti jednostavno :D
<Atlantic777> crashfirefox: hej, kako ide?
<crashfirefox> idem sada da se izlogujem da vidim sta sam uradio. prilicno je bilo prosto, ali ... :D
<Atlantic777> ako si napravio taj novi korisnički nalog, onda se izloguj i uloguj se kao taj nov korisnik
<Atlantic777> probaj da lit amo rade browseri
<promis> ovaj deja pup mi deluje okej za /home podatke, ali ne i za /
<Atlantic777> e, a za / jesi li razmišljao o remastersys?
<promis> nisam. ma hoću samo da iz gz.tarujem / i gotovo
<Atlantic777> našao sam i neku šemu za inkrementalni backup sa rsync, cron i još nečim
<firefoxcrash> hej
<Atlantic777> super je odrađeno, mada nisam još isprobao
<Atlantic777> firefoxcrash: i?
<Atlantic777> kakve su vesti?
<firefoxcrash> hm.. izgleda kao da sam prvi put instalirao ubuntnu
<firefoxcrash> sva podesavanja su kao i instalacija
<Atlantic777> ok, a da li firefox radi?
<firefoxcrash> samo sto ne vidim svoje fajlove u home direktorijumu
<Atlantic777> dobro, to tako treba
<firefoxcrash> u njemu sam sada, firefox preko terminala pa cu da vidim kako se ponasa
<firefoxcrash> Atlantic777:
<firefoxcrash> pitanje
<firefoxcrash> ono sto je bilo u mojim folderima, kako mogu da pristupim tome?
<firefoxcrash> sa ovim novim korisnikom?
<Atlantic777> e ako ovde radi onda je verovatno dovoljno samo da ubiješ ~/.Mozilla folder
<firefoxcrash> promis: Atlantic777 da li vi isto imate ovako nesto, mislim na korisnike?
<promis> ja imam jednog
<Atlantic777> ja ih imam više
<promis> ima slikovito ime, koje ne bih spominjao
<firefoxcrash> jel za to imate razlog ili onako?
<firefoxcrash> mislim, meni se ova opcija stvarno dopada :D
<promis> pa slično kao i ti, nešto se bilo desilo pa sam ga napravio
<promis> ali se ne sećam više zašto
<firefoxcrash> samo mi objasnite kako da pristupim "mojim" fajlovima?
<promis> idi u /home
<Atlantic777> kod mene se neki kače na ssh, zapravo sftp
<Atlantic777> promis: a da proba samo da pomeri negde .mozilla folder u starom home?
<firefoxcrash> promis, u /home folderu nemam nista, tj svi su prazni, a trebao bih da imam mnogo toga
<Atlantic777> virus napao mozzilu, huh
<promis> pa ako mu kod novog sve radi kako treba, onda neka uradi tako nešto
<Atlantic777> nije mozzila nego mozilla i mozilla je ili licenca ili kompanija :D
<firefoxcrash> afk 4min
<Atlantic777> firefoxcrash: hajde molim te samo opet da se prijaviš kao stari korisnik
<firefoxcrash> samo sec, tj afk 4min
<firefoxcrash> brzo se vracam
<Atlantic777> firefoxcrash: kad se vratiš, prijaviš se kao stari korisnik, otvoriš svoj home folder, pritisneš ctrl + h i folder .mozilla preimenuješ u .mozilla_old
<Atlantic777> pokreneš opet firefox i vidi da li će biti ok
<firefoxcrash> dve stvari cu sada napisati
<firefoxcrash> prvo
<firefoxcrash> Atlantic777: ja sam to uradio na neki nacin nekoliko puta do sada. npr. izbrisao sam taj .mozilla folder
<Atlantic777> aham, i to nije pomoglo?
<firefoxcrash> ako bih ga preimenovao u .mozilla_old nista ne bih dobio
<firefoxcrash> Atlantic777: nije pomoglo
<firefoxcrash> zato sam i hteo da instaliram ponovo ubuntu 10.04
<promis> zašto ništa ne bi dobio?
<firefoxcrash> sve ono sto sam potrazio na net-u nije mi pomoglo kao resenje
<Atlantic777> u principu, gksu nautilus /home
<firefoxcrash> promis: ne bih dobio jer kakva je razlika ako preimenujes folder ili ga obrises?
<Atlantic777> i odatle iz jednog foldera premestiš u drugi
<promis> resetovao si podešavanja za firefox
<firefoxcrash> Atlantic777: jel to komanda da vidim svoje stare fajlove?
<firefoxcrash> promis: da, kada obrisem .mozilla to znaci da sam resetovao firefox, jel tako?
<firefoxcrash> <Atlantic777> u principu, gksu nautilus /home jel to komanda da vidim svoje stare fajlove?
<promis> da
<Atlantic777> da
<firefoxcrash> ok
 * promis preuzeo clonezillicu
<firefoxcrash> imam problem sa gksu :(
<Atlantic777> kakav?
<Atlantic777> au, gksudo nautilus /home
<Atlantic777> probaj ovako
<promis> ne raspravljaj se snjim - NABODI GA!
<Atlantic777> promis: to tebe neki prolećni leptirići malo? :D
<promis> ma jok sinoć sam se olešio...
<firefoxcrash> Atlantic777: sada sam root
<promis> bila promocija DVD-a i festivala
<Atlantic777> firefoxcrash: tako i treba, samo kopiraj te fajlove koji ti trebaju iz jednog foldera u drugi
<firefoxcrash> uh.... ima ih mnogo...
<firefoxcrash> t:D
<promis> čekaj bre
 * Atlantic777 čeka
<promis> pa Å¡ta bi sa popravkom firefoxa?
<Atlantic777> promis: ma batali, ako radi sa drugim userom, neka premesti Å¡ta mu treba
<promis> pa dobro, ali nek radi move
<firefoxcrash> promis: sta da ti kazem. nisam na kraju razumeo sta da radim
<firefoxcrash> ako preimenujem, nisam siguran koliko je to drugacije od npr. brisanja tog foldera?
<promis> firefoxcrash: nemoj da kopiraš fajlove, premesti ih
<firefoxcrash> da ih premestim cut komandom?
<promis> preimenovanje je drukčije zato što ti ostaje staro kao bekap
<promis> kad obrišeš - zdravo đaci
<firefoxcrash> zdravo djaci, pozdravlja vas darkwood dub :D
<promis> da iseci ih
<firefoxcrash> ok
<promis> ne raspravljaj se snjima - ISECI iH!
<Mile> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> E, kad smo već kod seckanja, igram Lugaru HD i nije loše
<Mile> Koji je najbolji program za obradu slika, kao sto je PS na winu?
<firefoxcrash> sta je lugaru promis?
<Atlantic777> gimp
<nikolja> poz
<promis> opet "najbolji"
<Atlantic777> Mile: drugo nemamo.
<firefoxcrash> Mile: ja sam ti za to ekpert
<promis> firefoxcrash: Lugaru HD je 3d igrica
<firefoxcrash> ne postoji nesto slicno kao sto je ps. ali gimp je odlican alat za tu potrebu
<Mile> cek da ga instaliram da vidim kakav je...
<firefoxcrash> promis: jel online sa multiplayerima?
<promis> mislim da nije
<promis> igram trenutno kampanju
<promis> ne sećam se da sam video multipleyer mod
<firefoxcrash> Mile: ne moze to tako. cek da ga instaliram da vidim kakav je. za njega ti treba i vreme i zivci pogotovo ako si sve vreme koristio photoshop
<firefoxcrash> promis: jel si probao teeworlds?
<promis> jesam igram i to, tačnije igrao sam i to
<firefoxcrash> promis: :D meni je to zaraza, jeste da ima puno dece, ali je igrica luuuuuuuuuuudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<Atlantic777> e, gejmeri, ajd vi na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<promis> Ja sam već tamo :P
<firefoxcrash> Mile: za obradu raw fotografije pod obavesno da instaliras darktable. google darktable i na njihovom sajtu imas liniju za ppa
<Atlantic777> firefoxcrash: kako napreduju s tim darktable?
<firefoxcrash> sada su izbacili verziju 1.0 i veruj mi... meni nista ne treba vise kada je raw u pitanju
<firefoxcrash> malo su ga ispeglali sto se tice gui-a, ali toliko da ga samo upicanje
<Atlantic777> ja sam ga probao dosta davno, tek su počeli
<Atlantic777> posle sam prestao da se cimam oko fotografije
<firefoxcrash> upicane*
<Atlantic777> za one koji ne znaju, neka upišu: /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> tamo možemo da pričamo o bilo čemu
<firefoxcrash> ja ne znam :(
<firefoxcrash> gde to da upisem?
<Atlantic777> ovde, kao običnu poruku
<Atlantic777> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<firefoxcrash> i sta ce biti sa ovim prozorom gde sam trenutno?
<Mile> cekaj 1min
<Atlantic777> ništa, otvoriće ti se još jedan i to je to
<Mile> moze li PS da radi na wine?
<Mile> ps je portable
<Atlantic777> CS2 može sigurno
<Mile> cs3 ili 4/
<Mile> ?
<promis> CS 1.6 :P
<Atlantic777> za cs2 znam pouzdano da radi kako treba
<Atlantic777> Mile: izgooglaj wine hq app db
<Atlantic777> tamo imaš info šta radi i kako radi pod wineom
<firefoxcrash> cs2 moze sigurno, ja imao jedno vreme i radio je bez problema
<Mile> ok
<Mile> i jos jedno pitanje
<Mile> kad mi se ucitava izadje Ubuntu 10.04 i one tackice prolaze
<Mile> moze li to nekako da se skine?
<Mile> da vidim sta trenutno radi
<firefoxcrash> probaj esc nisam siguran
<Mile> ali pri sledecem podizanju opet ce da se pali
<firefoxcrash> da, pazi. postoji opcija da se to negde u nekom fajlu iskljuci-ukljuci ali ja ne znam. cak nisam siguran i za esc, ali nesto me pamcenje kao sluzi. probaj to ili cekaj da ti neko drugi ko zna tacno odgovori
<Mile> ok taman da vidim gimp
<Mile> da pa ovaj gimp je skoro slican sa ps
<firefoxcrash> Mile: za gimp ti treba vreme, veruj mi. nemoj da odustanes
<promis> Mile: hoće zauvek ili samo jednom da isključiš tačkice?
<firefoxcrash> uskoro ce verzija 2.8 koja ce imati neke novine kao sto je.. sve da bude u jednom prozoru
<Mile> hocu da nemam ne samo te tackice vec celu tu sliku koja se prikaze kad se ucitava
<promis> Mile: zauvek ili jednom?
<Mile> zauvek
<promis> Mile: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<promis> obriši opcije: quite splash
<promis> snimi fajl
<Mile> i to je to?
<promis> ažuriraj grub: sudo update-grub
<promis> i tačkice -no more
<Mile> znaci umesto onog sto pise Ubuntu 10.04 i tackice sto se pale i gase, bice samo funkcije koje se trenutno obradjuju?
<Mile> firefoxcrash: u ps kad stavi misa na gumicu izadju jos 2 ili 3 gumice jedna je da np. sve sto je crno skloni sa slike, kako mogu da biram gumice u gimp?
<Mile> ili ako ocu to da uradim da koristim Fuzzy Select Toot pa kad selektuje delete
<promis> videćeš kernel poruke
<Mile> tnx promis
<promis> i ostale demonske poruke
<Mile> Jedino sto ne mogu da nadjem u gimp je obicna strelica
<Mile> np. napravio sam tekst sad ocu da ga momerim razvucem a nemam strelicu nego mi stoji poslednji alat koji sam koristio
<Mile> ima li zivih?
<promis> ima
<promis> ali kao da nema
<promis> tobož
<promis> živ
<promis> a u stvari mrtav pijan
<promis> Mile: nije GIMP Fotošop.
<dule> Dobar dan. Pokušah da uklonim zaostale konfiguracione podatake po ovom uputstvu http://www.otvorenikod.info/uklanjanje-zaostalih-konfiguracionih-podataka-debian/, međutim doijam sledeću grešku http://paste.ubuntu.com/886349/ .
<Atlantic777> čini mi se da je problem u navodnicima
<Atlantic777> samo momenat
<promis> da treba '
<promis> umesto `
<Atlantic777> dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{ print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg –purge
<Atlantic777> inače, ne garantujem za posledice te komande
<promis> takođe
<promis> mada evo, meni je napisao lep spisak
<Atlantic777> meni se baš i ne sviđa
<promis> meni se ne sviđa komadna, ali je spisak od awk lep
<promis> izlistao je 3 paketa
<Atlantic777> aha, da awk radi posao
<Atlantic777> i kod mene je 3 paketa koja ne bih uklonio
<promis> sasvim kao treba
<Atlantic777> dule: probaj ubuntu janitor
<dule> probao sa tim navodnicima, dobijam identičnu grešku
<promis> nemoguće kod mene radi
<Atlantic777> i kod mene radi
<Atlantic777> dule: hajde kopiraj ovde tačnu komandu koju si kopirao u terminal
<promis> probaj da skratiš za poslednji segment
<promis> možda su ti argumeni 0
<promis> ako se žali samo dpkg
<dule> @Atlantic777 dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{ print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg –purge
<dule> @promis kako?
<Atlantic777>  dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{ print $2}'
<Atlantic777> ovako
<Atlantic777> pa vidi da li ispište nešto
<dule> ne dobijam nikakav izlaz
<Atlantic777> to znači da nemaš šta da ukloniš
<dule> Odlično! Hvala drugari!
<Atlantic777> dule: preporučujem ti da probaš i ubuntu janitor
<Atlantic777> to je program koji radi upravo to Å¡ta ti treba
<Atlantic777> proveri i s njime
<Mile> promis
<Mile> atlantic si tu
<promis> reci Mile
<Mile> ee
<Mile> samo mi kazi da si tu da ne pisem za dz
<promis> Mile: reci
<Mile> quite splash mislis na # ovo nzm...
<promis> obriši te dve reči, tako da ti linija izgleda ovako:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Mile> promis samo da budem siguran pricamo o tome kada krene ucitavanje ubunta i onda se pojavi to, nije ono sto izadje na pocetku za biranje os-a
<Mile> mora da budem siguran da je to to, posto ako nesto zeznem ode mi sve sto sam do sad pravio
<promis> rekao si da nećeš tačkice. Splash su tačkice.
<promis> quiet je tišina.
<promis> drugim rečima bez poruka, samo crn ekran
<promis> ako isključiš oba, dobićeš brbljivo učitavnje
<promis> bez tačkica
<promis> samom grubu se neće ništa desiti
<nihil_enochian> ljudi jel moze mala pomoc
<nihil_enochian> postavio sam vec temu na forumu ali jos nema resenja
<promis> mora da je nešto jako zajebano. ;)
<nihil_enochian> naime imam problem sa 11.10 na lap topu
<nihil_enochian> stalno mi se sam izloguje
<nihil_enochian> a na desktop kompu radi sve ok
<nihil_enochian> razlka je sto na lap topu imam 64-bit verziju a na desktop 32-bit
<nihil_enochian> sinoc je sve radilo kako treba skoro 5-6 sati i od danas opet zeza
<promis> dešava se to
<promis> predlažem dve stvari: 1. praveljnje novog korisnika
<promis> 2. iskopiraj na paste.ubuntu.com fajl  ~/.xsession-errorsc
<promis> pardon ~/.xsession-errors
<nihil_enochian> sadrzaj fajla?
<nihil_enochian> ma imam ovde dva administrator korisnika
<nihil_enochian> da nije zbog toga mozda
<promis> jel na oba isto?
<nihil_enochian> pa da
<promis> da, sadržaj fajla
<nihil_enochian> ok evo odmah :D
<promis> da li si primetio neki Å¡ablon?
<promis> da li kucaš lozinku pri loginu?
<nihil_enochian> evo iskopirao sam sta dalje
<nihil_enochian> pa nisam primetio nista
<nihil_enochian> ili kad ovtorim neki novi tab u firefoxu  ili skroz bezveze
<nihil_enochian> kucam lozinku uvek
<nihil_enochian> i jedan i drugi korisnik
<promis> daj mi link do stranice gde si iskopirao
<nihil_enochian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886554/
<nihil_enochian> izvolte
<nihil_enochian> :D
<nihil_enochian> da nije zbog ovog skype wrappera?
<promis> jel koristiš skype?
<nihil_enochian> pa koristim
<nihil_enochian> ubacio sam ga u message menu preko tog wrappera
<nihil_enochian> aj probacu to da izbrisem pa da vidim sta ce da se desi
<promis> jel uvek bio aktivan skype kad se izloguje?
<promis> pada mi na pamet, da možda se ne ruši X
<nihil_enochian> uvek
<promis> pa probaj onda bez skajpa neko vreme
<promis> a daj okači sadržaj od: /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<promis> mada bi trebalo da daš log od sesije gde je bilo rušenje
<promis> možda bolje /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<nihil_enochian> pa rusi se i na jednom i drugom useru
<promis> ili ih najbolje pregedaj sam pa vidi da li ima greške
<nihil_enochian> evo sad cu ito da ti psaljem mada sam upravo sad uninstalirao skype-wrapper
<promis> pa dobro, nisi morao da deinstaliraš, samo ga ne uključuj
<promis> pregledaj i sam system.log
<promis> moraš sam da gledaš, to je puno fajlova...
<nihil_enochian> pa bih ja kad bih znao sta je greska i gde da gledam :D
<nihil_enochian> jer hoces link od Xorg.0.log.old
<promis> daj
<nihil_enochian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886584/
<nihil_enochian> idem jedan restart pa da vidim da li ce da bude nekih zebancija
<nihil_enochian> inace evo vise od pola sata je sve ok
<promis> koji je ovo ubuntu?
<nihil_enochian> ali mi se zato pre toga tri puta izlogovao sam
<nihil_enochian> 11.10
<nihil_enochian> x64
<promis> evo našao sam
<promis> ruši se X
<nihil_enochian> a razlog?
<nihil_enochian> svaka cast
<nihil_enochian> :D
<promis> pa ne znam, nije mi očigledno iz ovog backtrace-a, slab sam u čitanju, a možda i ne piše
<promis> ne vidim zašto segmentira
<promis> to bi trebalo neki programer da pofgleda
<promis> dobro bi bilo kad bi prijavio grešku na launchpad
<promis> i okačiš ovaj log
<nihil_enochian> pa ima vec taj bug
<nihil_enochian> gledao sam sinoc
<nihil_enochian> mozda je bilo do ovog skypea
<nihil_enochian> javicu se ja opet ako zeza
<promis> pa eto probaj dan-dva bez njega
<nihil_enochian> nego imam jos jedan problem na ovom drugom kompu a to je da ne mogu sliku da prebacim na tv
<promis> koja grafička?
<nihil_enochian> vidi se slika do loginscreena i posle samo crno
<nihil_enochian> nvidia 7600
<promis> jel koristiš vlasnički drajver
<nihil_enochian> da
<nihil_enochian> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<nihil_enochian> instalirao sam odavde
<nihil_enochian> na stariji komp sto sam imao sa ati grafickom nisam imao problema
<promis> a Å¡to si instalirao odatle, a ne iz klasik repoa?
<promis> mislim iz glavnih repoa?
<nihil_enochian> zato sto kad sam istalirao onaj recomended driver nije htelo da radi nista
<nihil_enochian> ima slika na kompu sve ali nisam mogao da nigde klinknem jednostavno nista nije radilo
<promis> pa čudno, sobzirom da je to matora kartica
<nihil_enochian> pa nemam pojma
<promis> dobro. jel si napravio twin view sa tv-om?
<nihil_enochian> a bas bih da ga resim ne mogu vise da gledam filmove na 17''
<nihil_enochian> ma jesam probao i to i nece
<promis> koja je veza sa tv-om?
<nihil_enochian> kad odem kursorom na tv kursor se prepravi na x i to je to
<nihil_enochian> ne mogu sliku da posaljem na tv
<promis> koja je veza sa tv-om?
<nihil_enochian> svideo-komp/cinc-tv
<nihil_enochian> to je radilo bez problema na 10.04 i 11.04 na starom kompu sa ati grafickom
<nihil_enochian> a da jedino se slika vidi ako ne instaliram drivere
<promis> što ne koristiš tako?
<nihil_enochian> ali mi je onda na monitoru grafika i boje uzas
<promis> sa nouveau drajverom?
<nihil_enochian> mnogo bezveze izgleda
<nihil_enochian> pa da
<promis> i to je čudno ;)
<nihil_enochian> jedino ako ne treba posebno nouveau da se instalira
<promis> ako ga nisi deinstalirao, onda ne
<nihil_enochian> mada sam citao da je nouveau vec na 11.10 po defaultu
<nihil_enochian> pa da
<nihil_enochian> nisam
<promis> on je odavno podefoltu
<promis> nego, ako prevučeš prozor na tv šta onda biva?
<nihil_enochian> pa nece da se prevuce
<nihil_enochian> dodje do desne ivice monitora i tu stane
<nihil_enochian> a kad samo kursor prebacim na tv on se pretvori na x kao kod xkill komande
<promis> da li si probao onu opciju: separate X server?
<nihil_enochian> svasta sam probao u nvidia settings i nista
<nihil_enochian> to je u settings
<nihil_enochian> ?
<nihil_enochian> probao sam sve
<nihil_enochian> nece
<promis> da
<nihil_enochian> neznam kako da postavim tu temu na foruu mozda neko ima resenje
<nihil_enochian> *forumu
<promis> možda bi moglo nešto da se podesi u xorg.conf, ali ne bih znao šta, nisam i ne korsitim tv.
<promis> ono bar ne s-video
<nihil_enochian> pa nista onda
<nihil_enochian> kazi barem kako bih mogao temu da nazovem pa da okacim na forumu
<promis> a jel imaš win, jel radi tamo?
<nihil_enochian> nemam win
<promis> mislio sam, da vidimo da nije do gafičke nešto
<nihil_enochian> ali to na starom kompu
<nihil_enochian> na ovom novijem nisam probao
<nihil_enochian> ali dok sam imao ranije radilo je
<nihil_enochian> mada drugar sto ima win 7 i istu graficku ne moze ni on da se poveze sa tv-om
<nihil_enochian> isto sve vidi se do log in screena i posle samo crn ekran
<promis> pa šta znam. ne mora da znači, a možda je falična serija
<nihil_enochian> pa mozda
<nihil_enochian> ali cudi me to sto je kod njega na win xp radilo a sad na 7 nece
<promis> aha
<nihil_enochian> a meni je radilo sa ati grafickom i sa nvidiom radi samo bez drivera
<promis> pa onda su novi nvidija drajveru ukenjali stvar
<promis> on je na xp verovatno koristio neki stari drajver
<nihil_enochian> pa mozda
<nihil_enochian> e samo jos jedno i necu vise da dosadjujem obecavam
<promis> što donekle može da parira i tom podatku sa nouveau drajverom
<nihil_enochian> kazi mi samo posto sam pre par dana uzeo lap top sta je najbolje da instaliram da malo ustedim bateriju
<promis> nemoj da porediš ati i nvidia
<promis> otkud znam, mislim da već sve imaš
<promis> štednja se postiže: skaliranjem procesora, zatamnjivanjem ekrana, isključivanjem wifi
<nihil_enochian> pa instalirao sam onaj jupiter indicator applet i indicator-cpufreq
<nihil_enochian> da li to nesto pomaze
<promis> i naravno ne korišćenjem :D
<nihil_enochian> :D
<promis> pa taj cpufreq to ti je to
<promis> što se tiče skaliranja
<promis> ako vidiš da mu obara takt - to je to
<nihil_enochian> aha
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> nego jel ce da bude neka skoro promocija u istocnoj srbiji
<nihil_enochian> ja sam iz zajecara inace
<promis> nisam iz uprave
<promis> ali princip je da lokalci sve organizuju a uprava dođe da priča
<nihil_enochian> ok,nisam znao izvini
<nihil_enochian> aha
<nihil_enochian> ok
<promis> imaš ifno o tome na sajtu
<nihil_enochian> a kazi mi kako je moguce doci do nekih diskova i nekog promo materijala
<nihil_enochian> nesto me je strah da narucujem iz inostranstva
<promis> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/kako-zakazati-prezentaciju/
<promis> nema više diskova za nauručivnanje
<promis> mislim ono nema više besplatnih
<nihil_enochian> pa nema
<nihil_enochian> mislim da je 10.10 zadnji mogao
<Atlantic777> nihil_enochian: mogu da vidim da li možemo nešto da uradimo po pitanju diskova.
<nihil_enochian> pa moze
<nihil_enochian> na sta mislis
<nihil_enochian> ?
<Mile> promis pogledaj sliku
<Mile> http://lunduke.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/10.jpg
<promis> Mile: nemoj da je neki virus
<promis> video sam. Lepa slika.
<Mile> dobar ti komp evo gledam
<Mile>  a sta ti ovaj folder xxx jaoo ccc
<Mile> :D
<Mile> e to ocu da izbacim
<Mile> jer to to sto smo gore pricali
<promis> aha, tačkice.
<promis> inače to se stručno zove plymouth
<promis> ili tako nekako
<Mile> sve jedno jer to to ili ono gore nije vezano za to
<promis> da, bre. tačkice.
<Mile> znaci
<Mile> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET_true
<Mile> da stavim pod #
<Mile> i
<promis> ma be
<Mile> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT+="text splash vga=791"
<promis> ono prvo je nebitno
<promis> ovo drugo ovako: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=791"
<promis> ako ti već to treba
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta ti je to "text"
<Mile> odakle znam nzm ni ja
<promis> pa ko ti je upisivao to text i vga?
<Mile> niko
<promis> dobro, neka ti ostane onda: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text vga=791"
<pacov> molim vas pitanje jedno
<pacov> koristim ubuntu 12.04 nadogradjenu verziju  i pre neki dan na facebooku sam zaradio neki virus da li je to moguce?
<Atlantic777> nije
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> kakav virus?
<Atlantic777> virusi su programi koji su napisani tako da se samostalno Å¡ire
<Atlantic777> to je malo Å¡iroka definicija
<pacov> mojim prijateljima stalno stizu neke poruke od mene
<Atlantic777> to da ubuntu nije podložan virusima jeste tačno, ali ne važi za aplikacije kao što je facebook
<Atlantic777> dakle, to je stvar facebooka, ne ubuntua
<Atlantic777> možda si instalirao neku facebook aplikaciju
<pacov> u pitanjun je nekesto u vezi angeline joli
<Atlantic777> aham, ne bih znao
<Atlantic777> u svakom sluačju, nije do ubuntua već do facebooka
<pacov> malo je neprikladno posto sam ja malo stariji pa mogu to i moja deca videti
<Atlantic777> mogu vam jedino savetovati da isključite sve instalirane facebook aplikacije
<pacov> isklucio sam profil
<Atlantic777> a takve stvari se dešavaju kada „lajkujete“ neke nepoznate stranice itd
<Atlantic777> ali to je stvarno izvan našeg domena i odgovorno tvrdim da ubuntu nije kriv i ne može sprečiti takve stvari
<pacov> i sta mi je sada raditi da li da pravim novi profil ili sta?
<Atlantic777> kao Å¡to rekoh, verovanto je dovoljno samo ukloniti neke fb aplikacije sa profila
<pacov> ne krivim ubuntu ubuntu je za mene zakon obozavam ga
<pacov> obozavam ubuntu
<pacov> ne vredi pokusavao sam da kontaktiram admine sa facebooka ali nista
<Atlantic777> ma fb admini neće odgovoriti tako lako
<pacov> hvala ljudi na pomoci
<Atlantic777> pacov: pogledajte privatnu poruku koju sam vam poslao, ovde na chatu
<Sebojand> pozdrav
<Sebojand> ima koga
<Sebojand> treba mi help :)
<Atlantic777> reci
<Sebojand> e pazi u pitanju je compiz
<Sebojand> nije mi radio u opste
<Sebojand> i gledo po forumu sta kako
<Sebojand> i video da restartujem
<Sebojand> compiz
<Sebojand> i ja ga restartujem
<Sebojand> i on proradi
<Sebojand> i ja restartujem komp
<Sebojand> i on vise ne radi
<Sebojand> ne kotna u cemu je stvar
<olujicz> verovatno nije u autostart
<Sebojand> kako ja to da stavim
<olujicz> radi ti svaki put kada ga ručno pokreneš?
<Sebojand> ne pre pet minuta
<Sebojand> kad sam ga restartovo
<Sebojand> onda je radio
<Sebojand> ona voda i sto se pomera prozor
<Sebojand> i ja restartujem komp i sad ne radi vise
<Sebojand> a pre restarta nije radio nikako
<Sebojand> ovo sam bio uradio compiz --replace
<Sebojand> pa je proradio
<olujicz> najbolji način da vidiš ima li neka greška je da ga pokreneš u terminalu
<olujicz> sa baš tom komandom
<olujicz> i vidiš da li prijavljuje neku grešku
<Sebojand> aj sad cu da vidim
<olujicz> a onda sa time možeš googlati dalje
<Sebojand> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4000004
<Sebojand> jel ovo greska?
<olujicz> da
<olujicz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76438/need-to-restore-default-11-10-graphics-how-do-i-do-it
<olujicz> ako razumeš engleski
<olujicz> u principu tamo su ponuđena dva rešenja
<olujicz> oba predpostavljaju da je problem u konfiguraciji compiza
<sebojand> probo sam da restartuje unity
<sebojand> i gle sta mi izbaci
<sebojand> nebojsa@nebojsa-NFORCE6M-A:~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 nebojsa@nebojsa-NFORCE6M-A:~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1nebojsa@nebojsa-NFORCE6M-A:~$ unity --reset The program 'unity' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install unity nebojsa@nebojsa-NFORCE6M-A:~$
<sebojand> u fazonu kaze da nemam unity jel to moguce?
<olujicz> hm, pa nemam pojma
<olujicz> koju verziju ubuntua koristiš?
<olujicz> mada ne može da škodi sudo apt-get install unity
<olujicz> svakako će povući ako ti nešto fali od paketa
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-17
<Icy_blue> ko je raspoložen za pomoć?
<nikolja> pozdrav
<nikola_> poz
<frfx_crsh> poz
<frfx_crsh> jel ima nekoga?
<promis> ono
<frfx_crsh> promis, poz
<promis> reci firefox pada;u
<promis> pdaču
<frfx_crsh> to nisam resio
<promis> daj izveštaj
<frfx_crsh> cak sam sinoc-nocas celu noc drndao oko sistema i mogu samo da kazem.. cudne se stvari desavaju, prosto neverovatne
<frfx_crsh> ceo izvestaj?
<promis> pa sve šta si radio, zaključio
<frfx_crsh> zakljucio nisam nista jer se cudne stvari desavaju. nemam resenje osim da cekam nesto
<promis> raportiraj
<frfx_crsh> ovako....
<frfx_crsh> odlucio sam da instaliram ponovo ubuntu 10.04 jer mi je i na novom korisniku pravio nekakve probleme. smrzavanje sistema itd
<frfx_crsh> ok. krenem ja sa proverenim cd-om za koji znam da shljaka 100%
<frfx_crsh> stane na 5% i smrzne se instalacija.
<frfx_crsh> ok. krenem ja da przim na drgi cd i ista prica
<promis> desktop ili laptop?
<frfx_crsh> ok, promenim hdd
<frfx_crsh> desktop
<frfx_crsh> i neverovatna ista stvar se desi
<frfx_crsh> ok.
<frfx_crsh> promenim i dvd rezac [tri komada sam promenio]
<frfx_crsh> i uvek stane na 5% i zamrzne
<frfx_crsh> eto, to mi je uzasno neverovatno
<frfx_crsh> promenio sam jedno 4dvd-sprzena diska sa raznim distribucijama
<frfx_crsh> sve se ponasaju isto, stanu na 5% i smrzne se komp
<frfx_crsh> promenio sam 3hdd-a
<frfx_crsh> promenio sam 3dvd rezaca
<frfx_crsh> i ista prica
<frfx_crsh> eto...
<promis> pa onda je problem u onome Å¡to nisi menjao ;)
<frfx_crsh> otvarao sam rezace da ih ocistim, laser i ostalo
<promis> da li prođe provera narezanih medijuma?
<frfx_crsh> promis, u kom smislu "ono sto nisam menjao"?
<frfx_crsh> promis, gde je ta provera?
<promis> u smislu, ploča, procesor, memorija
<frfx_crsh> uh... to nemam duplo :(
<promis> na ubuntu instalaciji u boot meniju imaš opciju "check disck.."
<frfx_crsh> to mi je ostalo kao "krivac" nesto od toga - ploca, proc. mem
<frfx_crsh> nisam video tu opciju
<promis> kad krene da diže cd, pojavi se čovečuljak u dnu
<frfx_crsh> ali mi je prosto neverovatno da od desetak diskova da se svi ponasaju isto
<promis> ti tad pritisneš space
<frfx_crsh> :(
<frfx_crsh> nisam video tog coveculjka
<promis> i pojavi se meni
<frfx_crsh> to mogu i sada da uradim?
<promis> pa možeš, ubaci cd i butuj
<promis> ovo važi za ubuntu
<frfx_crsh> ok, barem nesto da proverim, da budem siguran da li je to ili nesto drugo. javljam se za nekih desetak minuta sa raportom, poz :)
<frfx_crsh> promis
<frfx_crsh> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<frfx_crsh> promis, kada budes tu. evo raport..
<frfx_crsh> probao sam test dva dvd-a i oba su prosla test.
<frfx_crsh> tako da .. apsolutno ne znam sta je u pitanju :((
<promis> rekao si da sam instal zabaguje
<promis> a live se podiže?
<frfx_crsh> fs
<frfx_crsh> da
<frfx_crsh> izvini za ovo fs*
<promis> ja sam na jednom slabijem kompu imao takav problem, da se install zabagovao. I odmah sam upotrebi alternate instaler, nisam hteo da se "raspravljam"
<frfx_crsh> zabaguje na 5% linux ubuntu lts 10.04 i linux ubuntu 64bit 10.04.4
<frfx_crsh> sta ti je alternate instaler?
<promis> to je poseban iso file
<promis> koji ima u sebi tekstualni instaler
<frfx_crsh> promis, moram ovo da ti kazem jer zbog toga imam dilemu.. moj ubuntu 10.04 kojeg imam vec duzi period, radio je ekstra i taj cd
<promis> to se zove alternate iso
<frfx_crsh> se sada ponasa cudno da tako kazem
<frfx_crsh> da nije memorija ram?
<frfx_crsh> a opet moze da bude i ploca i procesor ...
<promis> može da bude do hardvera, da se nešto pokvarilo
<frfx_crsh> da
<promis> ali, ako diže live, onda bi trebalo da je okej
<frfx_crsh> nervira me sto moram da se bakcem sada sa ovim a treba da radim!
<frfx_crsh> nista, javicu se uskoro...
<nikola_> promis
<promis> reci
<nikola_> samo sec
<nikola_> kako se ovde menja nickname?
<frfxcrash> ej
<frfxcrash> ja sam frfx_crsh
<frfxcrash> resetovao sam bios i nista nije pomoglo
<promis> a zašto bi
<frfxcrash> non stop mi izbacuje na 5% ovu poruku: calculating files to skip copy
<promis> upotrebi memtest
<frfxcrash> nasao sam na netu slican problem ali bez resenja
<frfxcrash> radio sam memtest i pustio nekih 1h vremena da drlja
<frfxcrash> za to vreme je bilo 9984 errora
<promis> pa zameni onda memoriju
<frfxcrash> ne znam stvarno sta da radim. ne znam da li da uzmem od zeta plocu i da probam moje komponente na njon
<frfxcrash> njoj*
<promis> bolje samo memoriju uzmi
<promis> njeogvu
<frfxcrash> probacu to. proci ce mi i ovaj ceo dan u drndanju a nista uradio nisam, a sve sporo ide
<frfxcrash> probqacu to sa memorijom
<frfxcrash> odoh sada ponovo u rastavljanje, sastavljanje, instaliranje...
<frfxcrash> poz
<dbm> jel ima nekoga
<dbm> treba mi hitno
<dbm> :D
<dbm> Ddpbf, jesi tu mozda?
<Ddpbf> Да?
<Ddpbf> dbm: ping
<dbm> e
<dbm> Druze, imam problem
<dbm> Prebacio sam se na 10.04 LTS
<dbm> Listam google vec 3 sata
<dbm> Znaci nema sanse da mi proradi konekcija, jel znas mozda kako sta da resim to
<dbm> Njakam se vec 4 sata sigurno
<dbm> Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> Хм
<Ddpbf> јел  то лаптоп?
<dbm> Ne vidim, sta pises
<dbm> utf8 koristis ili sta vec
<dbm> ;
<Ddpbf> Jel to laptop?
<dbm> Ne
<dbm> Imam novi racunar,
<promis> pa i laptop je računar
<Ddpbf> Kako se povezujes
<dbm> Adsl
<Ddpbf> ma dobro to je najmanje važno
<Ddpbf> jel kabal ili bežično
<dbm> kabal
<Ddpbf> hm
<dbm> znaci kad pogledam gore pise mi "no network devices detected"
<dbm> Ako ti to pomaze
<Ddpbf> otiđi u /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Ddpbf> otvori taj dokumenat
<dbm> oko sec
<Ddpbf> sudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<dbm> idem do pc :D
<Ddpbf> gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Ddpbf> :D
<dbm> ok Imam networkenabled = true
<dbm> Wirless enalbed = true
<dbm> WWANEnabled = true
<dbm> to je to
<dbm> NetworkorkingEnabled=true
<dbm> Ako bas hoces precizno
<Ddpbf> hm
<Ddpbf> tako i treba da bude
<Ddpbf> Idemo dalje
<Ddpbf> sudo rfkill list
<dbm> done\
<dbm> Nista se nije desilo, valjda tako treba da bude
<Ddpbf> hm ništa nije blokirano
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C network
<dbm> *-network UNCLAIMED
<dbm> description: Ethernet controller
<dbm> product: Intel Corporation
<dbm> vendro: Intel Corporation
<dbm> pgysical id: 19
<dbm> jel treba dalje?
<dbm> :d
<dbm> Configuration: latency=0
<Ddpbf> hmmmm
<dbm> itd itd
<dbm> Ako treba jos nesto reci
<dbm> :D
<Ddpbf> možeš li
<Ddpbf> u stvari nemoj
<Ddpbf> aj ovako
<dbm> btw sta je jos cudno isto, kad uradim u browseru 192.168.1.1
<dbm> ne otvara ga
<dbm> i kad uradim, ping 192.168.1.1
<dbm> network is unreachable
<Ddpbf>  lspci -nn | grep Network
<Ddpbf> drajver je prestao da radi nekim čudom
<dbm> lspci -nn | grep Network
<dbm> nista ne otvara
<Ddpbf> a?
<dbm> Ne otvara nista
<dbm> na lspci -nn | grep Network
<Ddpbf> ajd onda uradi ovako
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C network>net.txt
<Ddpbf> dobićeš u ~/
<Ddpbf> datoteku net.txt pa nju prebaci na drugi komp
<Ddpbf> i kopiraj na net
<Ddpbf> paste.ubuntu.com
<dbm> ok sec
<dbm> http://pastebin.com/ucduU8BR
<dbm> evo ga
<dbm> sta kazes
<dbm> Ddpbf, tu si/
<dbm> ?
<Ddpbf> da da
<Ddpbf> tražim po netu
<Ddpbf> ili intaliraj novij kernel
<Ddpbf> ili kompiluj drajver sam
<dbm> jaoo
<dbm> jebem ti zivot :D
<dbm> Ne svidja mi se unity nikako sjebali su ga do jaja
<dbm> a jedino 10.04
<dbm> je i dalje lts
<Ddpbf> http://www.slickdev.com/2011/08/07/enable-built-in-intel-82579-based-ethernet-card-in-intel-dh61ww-motherboard-under-ubuntu-10-04-server-lts/
<promis> uradi: lspci -nn
<promis> i daj samo liniju gde je mrežna
<Ddpbf> http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/
<Ddpbf> promis lspci | grep Ethernet
<dbm> http://pastebin.com/Gcw1At2h
<dbm> Ddpbf, evo sve ti je tu sto treba
<Ddpbf> dbm: rekao sam ti sta je problem
<Ddpbf> intelove mrezne nece da rade u 10.04
<Ddpbf> ako se drajver ne rekopiluje
<dbm> znaci da skinem drajver
<dbm> i da ga instaliram kao sto si mi dao u linku
<Ddpbf> da
<Ddpbf> http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/
<Ddpbf> drajver
<Ddpbf> uputstvo
<dbm> to je drajver za mene
<Ddpbf> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Ddpbf> http://www.slickdev.com/2011/08/07/enable-built-in-intel-82579-based-ethernet-card-in-intel-dh61ww-motherboard-under-ubuntu-10-04-server-lts/
<Ddpbf> da da gledao sam na nekorm ruskom forumu
<Ddpbf> čovjek je prije mjesec dana imao sličan problem
<Ddpbf> Isti zapravo
<Ddpbf> ista kartica sve isto
<dbm> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2198&DwnldID=15817&ProductFamily=Ethernet+Components&ProductLine=Ethernet+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82573L+Gigabit+Ethernet+Controller&DownloadType=Drivers&OSFullname=Linux*eng
<dbm> odavde treba da skinem drajver
<dbm> i onda samo pratim upustvo
<dbm> od slickdev
<dbm> samo jos treba da vidim koji je za mene drajver
<dbm> :D
<Ddpbf> aman čovječe
<Ddpbf> http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/
<Ddpbf> evo ga
<promis> Na ovaj komp ne može 10.04
<promis> ono bar ne može sa default kernelom i nvidia drajverima
<Ddpbf> da, treba noviji kernel što se tiče
<Ddpbf> mrežne karte
<promis> ja sam nadogradio računar sa pločom iz 2010 i isto me je osakatila na 10.04
<promis> dok na 11.04 je okej
<promis> dbm: dobra ti je grafička, i ja planiram istu
<promis> ali tek kad pređem na 12.04
<nikolja> pozz
<dbm> promis
<dbm> znaci da predjem na 11.04
<dbm> Samo da nije ono unity govno
<promis> mislim da neće ni 11.04 da ti pomogne
<promis> iz koje godine je ploča?
<promis> ja na ovoj iz 2010 ima realtek mrežnu
<promis> a što se tiče unity, koristi Xubuntu ili Kubuntu
<dbm> promis: evo skinuo sam 11.04 radi mi net i sve na try out.
<dbm> Mislim da ce da radi ovo, a sto se tice maticne ploce imam novu
<dbm> Sabertooth p67
<dbm> Opaka stvarcica :D
<dbm> Procesor ; i5-2500k, Asus 560ti Direct II , 16gb rama, sata3 hdd, i sabertooth p67 maticna..
<promis> pa dobro, onda stavi 11.04
<promis> ne znam da li verzija nvidia drajvera podržava tu kartu
<promis> to možeš isto da proveriš
<dbm> Valjda podrzava..
<promis> hehe pa to se da proveriti
<dbm> aj proveri ako ti nije tesko brate, evo radim na drugom pc winxp brat ga sjebo
<dbm> mislim ako ti nije neko cimanje
<dbm> :)
<promis> 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<promis> odi na nvidija sajt pa vidi da li ova verzija drajvera podržava tu kartu
<dbm> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Nvidia-Linux-Driver-Supports-Ubuntu-11-04-196264.shtml
<dbm> GeForce GTX 560 Ti,
<dbm> podrzava
<dbm> Super
<dbm> aj odoh da instaliram 11.04 usb je pripremljen
<dbm> vidimo se ako sve prodje kako treba
<dbm> :)
<dbm> promis: radi kao podmazano
<dbm> izvukao driver iz repos
<dbm> i gg
<dbm> 7z
<promis> Ovaj Lugaru je baš dobar
<promis> šteta što nastavak više nije open source
<promis> ali barem će biti linux verzija
<Mile> Koji je bolji browser Firefox ili Chrome za ubuntu?
<nikolam> Mile, bolji je Seamonkey. seamonkey-project.org
<nikolam> Ja bih samo napomenuo da je Chromium otvoren i ono što  tražiš u stvari. Guglov Chrome iako je otvoren, ima dodatke za praćenje korisnika, što je izbačeno iz Chromium
<nikolam> Prednost Firefox je što u okviru distribucije, kakva ej ubuntu, dobija počasno mesto i unapređuje se i izdanje isporučeno uz distribuciju dugo je podržano sigurnosnim zakrpama
<nikolam> Znači FF je uvek tu, ako ti se troši više memorije zarad još malo brzine (i FF je dosta brz) onda je Chromium tu (ne Chrome)
<nikolam> Seamonkey je za "stare kajle i tu praktično dobijaš FF+Thunderbird u jednom + dodatci i ne žuri se uvek za najnovijim, sem sigurnosti, već se gleda stabilnije itd.
<nikolam> I da, kaže se pregledač, jer je "browser" ono, engleski :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-03-18
<nikola_> jel ima nekog ili svi spavaju?
<frfx_cnf> jel tu promis?
<Atlantic777> Nije.
<frfx_cnf> Atlantic777, hvala :)
<Atlantic777> Mogu li nekako da ti pomognem?
<frfx_cnf> on je upoznat sa mojim problemima :D
<frfx_cnf> ali u svakom slucaju hvala
<Atlantic777> heh, ok onda
<frfx_cnf> hteo sam da mu podnesem raport, rezime
<frfx_cnf> sada je sve ok
<frfx_cnf> sto se tice instalacije sistema i podesavanja
<pomoc> cao svima
<pomoc> sta treba da upisem prilikom instalacije kod tacke montiranja za prticviju gde cu sad da instaliram ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> osnovna particija je korena ili root particija
<pomoc> pise kao /home, /boot, /tmp, /usr/local i tako dalje ili samo da ostav im prazno polje?
<Atlantic777> ona koja ima samo / je „glavna“
<Atlantic777> i nju moraš da imaš
<Atlantic777> napravi i jednu particiju čiji će tip biti swap
<pomoc> sama particija formatirana za linux u ext4
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<pomoc> za swap je napravljen
<Atlantic777> napravi i jednu particiju koja će biti formatirana kao swap
<Atlantic777> e ok
<pomoc> trenutno sa live cd sam
<pomoc> tek samo da instaliram ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> inače, da li si pogledao uputstvo za instalaciju na našem sajtu?
<pomoc> i sta da napisem u tio poljr?
<pomoc> iskreno nisam
<pomoc> mrezlo me
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> samo to ne znam sta oznacim?
<Atlantic777> kažem ti, postoji jedna opcija gde je samo kosa crta
<Atlantic777>  dakle piše samo /
<pomoc> znaci prazno da ostavim?
<Atlantic777> to je glavna particija, osnovna tačka montiranja, poreklo sveta
<pomoc> samo /
<Atlantic777> ne prazno već izabereš tu kosu crtu
<Atlantic777> :)
<pomoc> pa zasto ima ono dalje kod padajuce lista?
<Atlantic777> ako si početnik, to dalje ti ne treba
<pomoc> da jesam pocetnik :)
<Atlantic777> recimo /home služi za čuvanje tvojih ličnih podataka, kao my documents
<pomoc> znaci samo prazno a ostavim?
<Atlantic777> neko voli da mu to bude na posebnom hard disku
<pomoc> da
<pomoc> kapiram
<Atlantic777> ili da ostavi jezgro sistema (kernel) na posebnom hard disku koji je mali i brz, za to bi mogao /boot da posluži
<pomoc> znaci kod polja tacke montiranja samo da ostavom prazno?
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777> ostalo ne moraš da praviš
<pomoc> ok
<pomoc> ostalo znam
<Atlantic777> samo swap i to „prazno“, kako ti kažeš
<pomoc> :)
<Atlantic777> to se inače zove root ili koreni direktorijum
<pomoc> ok hvala
<pomoc> evo sad da nastavim
<Atlantic777> a svrati i na sajt ubuntu-rs.org i vidi tamo uputstvo za instalaciju (ima 2 stranice)
<pomoc> sad izbaci ovi poruku
<Atlantic777> na drugoj je instalacija za napredne korisnike
<pomoc> "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Atlantic777> pa ja ti kažem da izabereš to gde ima samo kosa crta ili piše root
<Atlantic777> to mora da bude
<Atlantic777> ostalo ne mora
<Atlantic777> swap i root bi trebali da postoje na svakoj instalaciji pošto bez swapa može
<pomoc> a, znaci samo kosa crta i nista vise
<Atlantic777> ali bez root ne može
<Atlantic777> da, samo kosa crta
<pomoc> mislio sam da trebe nesto da se upise
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> jednostavno hoće da zna gde da instalira sistem
<pomoc> ok
<pomoc> krenula je instalacija
<pomoc> :)
<Atlantic777> sada je ok?
<pomoc> da
<Atlantic777> e cool
<pomoc> :)
<pomoc> Ubuntu moze da bude lokalizovan na nasem jeziku?
<Atlantic777> da
<pomoc> Ceo OS ?
<Atlantic777> dovoljno stvari je prevedeno
<Atlantic777> vidi, ubuntu je distribucija, nije operativni sistem
<Atlantic777> ti možeš da instaliraš hiljade aplikacija
<Atlantic777> a za prevode tih aplikacija su zaduženi razvojni timovi koji nisu u ubuntu ekipi
<Atlantic777> ako su oni preveli aplikaciju, prevod postoji
<Atlantic777> ako nisu... izvoli pa prevedi :D
<pomoc> dobro
<pomoc> o tom posto zavrsim sa inastalacijom Ubuntu ;)
<pomoc> kako da znam da li  je instalacija uspela?
<Atlantic777> ako se sistem startuje - uspela je
<pomoc> :)
<pomic> skunio sam drjaver za graf. karticu, kako da instaliram?
<promis> drajveri se ne skidaju
<promis> instaliraju se iz riznica
<pomic> kako iz riznica?
<promis> koja grafička?
<pomic> nvidia
<pomic> vec skuni sa sjata za linuc
<pomic> linux
<promis> koji model, i koja verzija Ubuntua?
<Ddpbf> која нвидија и који убунту?
<pomic> zadnja verzija ubunt-a
 * Ddpbf се пита шта је ubunt-a?
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C video
<Ddpbf> куцај то у терминалу
<promis> bolje iskopiraj
<promis> ;)
<pomic> how?
<promis> koja verzija nvidije?
<promis> koji model?
<promis> ako ne znaš, onda upotrebi komandu koja ti je data u terminalu
<promis> ili ti možda lakše ova: lspci -knn | grep VGA -A 4
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> otovri terminal i prekopiraj komandu i pritisni enter
<Ddpbf> Крајњи резултат је исти то ти каже која је графичка
<Ddpbf> и који драјвер користи
<pomoc> Kako da instaliram novu verziju firefox-a?
<pomoc> Neci niko od vas da mi odgovori?
<uros1> ček 2 minuta
<promis> pomoc: koja verzija ubuntua
<pomoc> ima nekli messenger za ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> pidgin, empathy, amsn
<Atlantic777> biraj
<pomoc> koji je dobar?
<Atlantic777> dobra su sva tri
<pomoc> onda da umzmem amsn? :)
<pomoc> njega sam koristio pod windows
<pomoc> camera neradi?
<TildaTurn> <O
<pomoc> kako da ukljicm drugi monitor?
<Atlantic777> potoji program gnome display settings
<Atlantic777> imaš lokalizovano okruženje, jel da?
<Atlantic777> otvori onaj pokretač programa i samo upiši: monitor
<Atlantic777> i trebalo bi da nađeš to šta ti treba
<Atlantic777> !themes
<lubotu3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Atlantic777> !icons
<lubotu3> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<tata> zašto mi foto aparat- kamera sad ne radi a pre je radio?
<Atlantic777> uh, kakav fotoaparat?
<Atlantic777> kako se priključuje na računar?
<Atlantic777> usb?
<tata> da budem precizniji, ne otvaraju se fajlovi ali u file manageru su prisutni
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> ovaj, kažeš fajlovi se ne otvaraju ali su u file manageru
<Atlantic777> šta onda tačno ne radi?
<Atlantic777> da li je ok kada te fajlove prekopiraš na desktop recimo?
<tata> u file manageru se vidi Å¡ta sam slikao, onda kliknem na neki fajl i otvori se samo belo, nema slike
<Atlantic777> čudno.. to je za sve fotografije ili samo za neke?
<tata> nisam kopirao, mogu sad ako ćeš da pričekaš minut
<tata> za sve
<Atlantic777> koji program je u pitanju? eye of gnome?
<Atlantic777> kada sam pitao da li se to odnosi na sve fotografije, mislio sam na sve fotografije u računaru
<Atlantic777> i one ranije presnimljene
<tata> upravo sam kopirao i sad je ok, znači kad oću da vidim sa aparata, vidim samo fajl kao ime a sliku vidim sad kad sam kopirao na hard
<tata> jel to ok?
<Atlantic777> ček, otvoriš fotoaparat, dva puta klikneš na neku sliku i on je prikaže kao skroz belu?
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> stvarno čudno
<tata> ali evo ovo sad radi sa harda, malo pre si rekao da probam da kopiram
<Atlantic777> prvo Å¡ta mi pada na pamet je da je libgphoto otkazao iz nekog razloga
<Atlantic777> drugo, da je nešto do USB-a i da zakaže kod prenosa podataka
<Atlantic777> treće mi ništa ne pada na pamet
<tata> ok, videću sledećih dana kako će da se ponaša
<tata> program mi je gpicview
<Atlantic777> čudno... ne znam šta da ti kažem
<tata> ok, bitno da bar može da se vidi posle kopiranja na hard
<djenka> pozdrav momci...verovatno mu treba drajver ili neki plag-in za čitanje fajlova sa fotoaparata...
<Atlantic777> nisam baš siguran...
<tata> verovatno da nešto fali, nisam ni instalirao za moj aparat već koristim onako po defaltu
<djenka> video sam u fedorinom softver centru da imaju te dodatke pa i dodatak da se vide .raw fajlovi u fotoaparatu bey prenosa na hd...
<Atlantic777> raw je potpuno druga priča
<SebojaND> poz narode
<Atlantic777> poz
<Atlantic777> !hostname
<lubotu3> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<promis> Nemo diraš bota
<promis> nedelja je
<promis> nek odmori
<promis> Ovaj lugaru je zarazan
<pocetnik> pozz
<pocetnik> Kakao da ubacim mozilla backup u firefox od windos-a?
<SebojaND>  narode
<SebojaND> jel vam radi ubuntu-rs stranica?
<SebojaND> meni nece da udje
<promis> ja, rikno server
<SebojaND> malo da oladi :D
<SebojaND> eo oladio je doso je
<TildaTurn> ma, svasta-nesto baguje veceras (meni bar) na netu
<SebojaND> lol meni se sad spuco racunar kako sam otvorio stranicu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-11
<Atlantic777> setac_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505742
<Atlantic777> kreni od ovoga
<Atlantic777> tu imaš još detalja kako možeš da proveriš da li je čitač prepoznat i kako da ubaciš drajver ako nedostaje
<Atlantic777> pa onda možeš ličnu oda očitaš pomoću onog linka što sam ti gore dao
<Atlantic777> možda i može da proradi iako ljudi negde pišu da je ta firma malo problematična
<Atlantic777> sve u svemu, moraš da probaš :)
<Atlantic777> to bi bilo to od mene za večeras :D
<setac_> ok krecem da se davim sa ovim hvala ti puno i izvini na uzetom vremenu pozz Druze
<Atlantic777> libccid je biblioteka koja bi treba da podržava
<Atlantic777> O2 Micro je uređaj
<Atlantic777> a ovde pišu još neki detalji http://wiki.debian.org/Smartcards
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu druže :)
<Atlantic777> imaš samo obavezu da se češće ovde družimo, to je sve šta tražim
<setac_> tu sam od sad stalno i pretim vam novinu od sad samo ako moze malo o programskim jezicima da pisete npr python to dosta ljudi mislim pocetnika zanima a nema mnogo na Srpskom pozz
<Atlantic777> hm, ima nas još koji volimo python :)
<Atlantic777> videćemo šta možemo da uradimo
<setac_> njega posebno  ima nesto malo sa nekog faksa i to je to sto se tice pocetnika
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LUGoNS BarCamp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lugons-barcamp
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Snimanje Tv - uživo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-snimanje-tv-uzivo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Опенофис и Либреофис заједно на ОС-у Виндоус Икс Пе : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-openofis-i-libreofis-zajedno-na-os-u-vindous-iks-pe
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li je ova konfiguracija dovoljna za novi ubuntu ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-da-li-je-ova-konfiguracija-dovoljna-za-novi-ubuntu
<Sjajne_Niti> poslao sam sad kovertu za one nalepnice
<Sjajne_Niti> znaci ona posta je raspad sistema
<Sjajne_Niti> je l zna neko kako skroz da iskljucim ovaj zeitgeist?
<Kostic> Да. Гугл.
<Sjajne_Niti> :)
<Kostic> Није једноставно
<Kostic> плус што ће искључивање онемогућити претрагу програма унутар Полетника... Зашто би искључиовао Зеитгеиста Sjajne_Niti ?
<Sjajne_Niti> sta je tacno poletnik
<Sjajne_Niti> :?
<Sjajne_Niti> :)
<Kostic> Dash
<Sjajne_Niti> izgleda da sam ja pogresno razumeo, mislio sam da on sluzi za neku statistiku i pretragu failova pomocu lens-ova
<Kostic> Служи.
<Kostic> За статистику и делотворнију претрагу датотека....
<maletaski> pozdrav svima
<Sjajne_Niti> pozzz
<profiler1982> pozz
<Sjajne_Niti> poz :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Како поправити НТСФ : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-popraviti-ntsf
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Како поправити НТСФ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-popraviti-ntsf--17331
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Како поправити НТСФ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-popraviti-ntsf
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li je ova konfiguracija dovoljna za novi ubuntu ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-je-ova-konfiguracija-dovoljna-za-novi-ubuntu
<nikolam> I think wondershaper does not clear shaping a link, after issuing clear command. It still shapes it.
<nikolam> wupps, sorry fo english. :P
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-12
<Anoniman86> cao svima
<Atlantic777> ćao
<Anoniman86> muku mucim danima sa ubuntu 12.10
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta mu je?
<Anoniman86> nijedna steam igrica nije igriva na prokletom atiju
<Atlantic777> koja tačno grafa i koji drajver koristiš?
<Atlantic777> inače, ne igram igre i nisam probao steam :/
<Anoniman86> ATI Radeon HD 5670, probao sam drajvera iz repoa, 13.1 i sve 13.2 bete
<Atlantic777> dakle, pričaš o fglrx, vlasničkim drajverima
<Anoniman86> tako je
<Anoniman86> kad prvi put startujem igru nakon restarta sistema, radi savrseno
<Anoniman86> posle kad izadjem iz igre, radim nesto i opet udjem, katastrofa
<Atlantic777> aha, dakle uspeš makar nekako da je poteraš da radi ok?
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu, sigurno će neko smisliti nešto
<Anoniman86> pitao sam...sa drajverom iz ubuntu repozitorijuma radi najbolje, ali je daleko od igrivosti i dalje
<Atlantic777> hm, promakla mi je ta tema
<Anoniman86> kao da nesto kida graficku kad duze radi sistem, jer po poduzanju sistema, igrica radi savrseno
<Anoniman86> cpu usage je ok svo vreme, nije do toga
<Atlantic777> malo sam u gužvi pa ne mogu da se zanimam sa ovim, ali baš zanimljiv problem
<Anoniman86> i ja to kazem, temperatura graficka je ok svo vreme
<Anoniman86> zaista zbunjujuce
<Atlantic777> čujemo se posle, moram da idem ;)
<Atlantic777> poz
<Anoniman86> cao
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wireless prestao : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-wireless-prestao
<Anoniman86> cao svima
<SjajneNiti> jesi namestio :)
<Anoniman86> ja? ne, muku mucim sa atijem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> KDE Wallet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kde-wallet--17338
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> intel d 64 bit redy : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-intel-d-64-bit-redy
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu derivati forum : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-derivati-forum
<profiler1982> pozz
<Kostic> воздра
<profiler1982> sta mislite o ovom: (drugi deo posta) http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ujedinjenje-linux-zajednica-srbije?pid=218122#pid218122
<Kostic> Престао сам да мислим. То је политика. Не занима ме. Нека се уједињавају... Ја ћу ипак остати класичан Линукс корисник и одржаваћу linux.rs у складу са тиме.
<profiler1982> hvala bogu
<profiler1982> ali neke stvari ne treba dozvoliti da se ponove vise nikad (prvi deo tog posta gore)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LibreOffice 4.0.1.2 instalacija (Video tutorial) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-libreoffice-4-0-1-2-instalacija-video-tutorial
<SjajneNiti> ima li koga? :)
<TildaTurn> uvek ima nekog
<SjajneNiti> to je fino ;d
<SjajneNiti> ovako :)
<Atlantic777> imaš sreće, ima
<SjajneNiti> imam neki mp3 player
<SjajneNiti> i ubacim ga
<SjajneNiti> i nece da mi ga prepozna
<SjajneNiti> tj ne otvara mi nista ;s
<SjajneNiti> a u onom disk utility mi ga pokazuje
<SjajneNiti> izgleda da je prs'o
<bitlord> mozda koristi neki cudan FS (filesystem)? (kako radi na druigm sistemima?)
<Topi88>  /nickserv identify Topi88 ludnacisto100
<bitlord> :S
<combuster> ok sad cemo da ga release-ujemo za kaznu
<combuster> :D
<bitlord> hahaha
<bitlord> Topi88, ako nije bila sala, menjaj password :o)
<Topi88> >D
<Atlantic777> /msg nickserv ghost je isto ok
<Topi88> :D
<SjajneNiti> kad uradim fdisk -l
<bitlord> Topi88, mada ti je OK password :P
<Atlantic777> ja bih dodao neko veliko slovo i neki simbol, pa da bude baš ok
<SjajneNiti> ne pokazuje ga
<SjajneNiti> ;s
<Atlantic777> iščupaj ga, ukjluči opet
<Atlantic777> upiši: dmesg | tail
<Atlantic777> pa okači
<Atlantic777> zapravo: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> pa daj link
<SjajneNiti> k
<SjajneNiti> http://pastie.org/6478059
<SjajneNiti> moguce da je prs'o
<Topi88> A kada nema iskustva sa irc. Izvinjavam se!
<SjajneNiti> bitlord, na win ga ne vidi isto
<Atlantic777> Topi88: prso je
<Atlantic777> [ 9785.486007] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Unit Not Ready
<Atlantic777> [ 9785.486019] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb]
<Atlantic777> [ 9785.486025] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<Atlantic777> [ 9785.486036] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb]
<Atlantic777> [ 9785.486044] Add. Sense: Logical unit failure
<SjajneNiti> rip
<Topi88> Rešio, hvala profiler 1982
<profiler1982> nema na cemu
<Atlantic777> izvini, Topi88, hteo sam da pošaljem to za SjajneNiti
<Topi88> E ma nema veze, smejem se ovde. :D
<Topi88> hahaha
<Topi88> Ionako mi je takava Å¡ifra.
<Topi88> :D
<Topi88> Luda
<zika> @bojce evo sam uspeo...
<zika> ali ne mogu da uđem tamo gde sam 'teo jer treba neki +r ... ;)
<bojce> treba ti isti nik koji si koristio i pre sa istim passwordom
<zika> sa istim sam i došo...
<zika> išo sam na freenode da mi pošalju mail da reset-ujem pass...
<zika> iš'o sam svuda i sve sredio, ost'o mi Vaš šalter...
<zika> Imam uverenje o državljanstvu i potvrdu o plaćenom porezu
<bojce> ček da nahvatam ove admine kanala da te ubace
<bojce> hm, nem admina otišli...jesi li uradio /msg NickServ identify <password>
<bojce> samo nemoj kucati ovde na kanalu ;)
<zika> Ma jesam...
<zika> Nije važno ako ste se razišli...
<zika> Čitamo se sutra...
<bojce> pa već je gotovo...ja se spremam da postavim log, pa pogledaj posle
<zika> Važi...
<zika> Sve najbolje!
<bojce> pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LibreOffice 4.0.1.2 instalacija (Video tutorial) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libreoffice-4-0-1-2-instalacija-video-tutorial
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ZTE Kis Lite : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zte-kis-lite
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> preporuka za wirles usb adapter : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-preporuka-za-wirles-usb-adapter
<salepetronije> Јел могу ја да питам нешто у вези форума овде на irc-у, а да добијем одговор?
<Atlantic777> naravno
<salepetronije> У центар- да ли сам банован?
<Atlantic777> Na našem forumu? Ček da gvirnem, ali ne koliko ja znam. :D
<salepetronije> :(
<Atlantic777> jok, živ si i zdrav :)
<Atlantic777> u čemu je problem?
<Atlantic777> Ne možeš da se uloguješ?
<salepetronije> Улогован сам, нашао времена да објасним нешто око моје поруке која није како видим исправно схваћена, јер сам био кратак, и журио, и не успева ми да оставим поруку.
<maletaski> salepetronije, u čemu je problem
<Atlantic777> O kojoj temi je reč? Šta se tačno dogodi? Napišeš poruku, pošalješ je i?
<salepetronije> Пошаљем поруку у теми око уједињења, и ништа се не деси.
<maletaski> ja vidim tvoju poruku
<salepetronije> Ја још увек не.
<Atlantic777> I ja vidim poruku, ako je ona o Amazonu.
<maletaski> salepetronije, koji browser koristiš?
<maletaski> probaj ctrl + F5
<Atlantic777> I ona druga je tamo.
<Atlantic777> „Јел смем да се правдам, а да се држим теме? “
<Atlantic777> poruke su spojene jer kada napišeš više poruka jednu za drugom u kraćem vremenskom intervalu, one budu spojene.
<maletaski> da
<salepetronije> Нема ни на Фајерфоксу, кориснтио сам Мидори за писање.
<Atlantic777> Šta se desi kada otvoriš ovaj link? http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ujedinjenje-linux-zajednica-srbije?pid=218204#pid218204
<salepetronije> Можда је проблем код мене, али не знам шта би могло бити. Ја само видим да је порука задња, моја, али је нема.
<maletaski> ne razumem kako je nema
<maletaski> nema teksta u njoj ili nešto drugo?
<Atlantic777> Zapravo, ni ja je ne vidim kada se izglogujem.
<salepetronije> Задња је порука број 175
<Atlantic777> u redu, vidim da postoji neki problem.
<Atlantic777> Nisi banovan, a videćemo šta se dešava. Hvala što si javio. ;)
<salepetronije> Извините што сам вас узнемирио.
<Atlantic777> Ne, ne i treba da javiš kada ima neki problem.
<maletaski> salepetronije, izgleda da si naleteo na neki bug u forumskom softveru
<maletaski> pregledaću o čemu se radi
<maletaski> i rešiti to
<maletaski> u međuvremenu malo se strpi
<maletaski> :)
<Atlantic777> Definitivno je nešto forum pobrljavio, uteftereno pa ćemo da sredimo. Poruka je poslata i stigla na forum, a niko nije intervenisao, brisao ili čačkao nešto.
<maletaski> trenutno je u planu nadogradnja forum za vikend
<maletaski> pa će sigurno biti rešeno
<Atlantic777> Izvini, ne znam šta drugo da kažem dok ne sredimo. Hajde poslaću i ja poruku tamo da se ovo dogodilo, možda još neko ima problem.
<Atlantic777> salepetronije: smem da citiram tvoju poruku da bi je ostali videli? To je najbrže rešenje koje mi trenutno pada na pamet.
<maletaski> ma poruka je tamo
<maletaski> samo da proverim zašto je ostali ne vide
<Atlantic777> Ma znam da jeste, ja je vidim nego ako se još nekome dogodi da ne misli da cenzurišemo nešto već da javi.
<Atlantic777> salepetronije: tu si?
<maletaski> a to ok
<salepetronije> Јесам. мало сам одлутао пажњом, извините
<Atlantic777> Ja sam na faxu, imam samo neku pauzicu pa moram da begam na predavanje.
<maletaski> ok tu sam ja
<maletaski> evo baš tražim šta bi moglo da stvara ovaj problem
<salepetronije> Атлантиц777, можете радити шта мислите да је паметно. Једино не бих желео да навучем гнев осталих учесника форума, зато сам и писао.
<maletaski> saće da rešim to po hitnom postupku
<Atlantic777> Ne, sada se ne vidi ni moja sledeća poruka.
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> izgleda neki plugin zeza
<maletaski> samo da nađem koji
<Atlantic777> Ne znam, ja moram da begam. Čujemo se uveče.
<Atlantic777> o/
<maletaski> \o
<salepetronije> Много вам је јак поздрав :) Нисам до сад видео тако нешто :)
<maletaski> koji pozdrav?
<salepetronije> о/
<maletaski> hehe :D
<maletaski> može i ovako ø\
<maletaski> ima dosta kombinacija
<Topi88> Evo sada mi je stigao mail za ovu temu, kliknuo na link a on me vratio na početak teme.
<maletaski> da nešto debelo baguje
<Topi88> Pratio sam Å¡ta ste pisali pa rekoh da vam dojavim
<maletaski> thanks
<Topi88> Mislim ne razumem se toliko ali da li postoji verovatnoća da je prekoračen broj postova po temi?
<Topi88> No problemo!
<Atlantic777> Topi88: ne, sigurno nije. :D
<maletaski> ne nema ograničenja
<Topi88> :D
<Topi88> Ok, ok. Čovek se uči dok je živ. :D
<maletaski> ček samo
<maletaski> salepetronije, jel si možda odgovarao preko quick reply
<salepetronije> Да. Лењ сам, а то је најбрже.
<maletaski> aham
<maletaski> onda sam možda našao krivca
<salepetronije> Мене?
<salepetronije> :)
<maletaski> nene :)
<maletaski> i meni se par puta dešavalo da mi nema poruke ako pišem preko quick reply
<Atlantic777> da, ali sada je baš čudno, i mene i njega da potkači, zaredom...
<maletaski> aj probaj sad da vidiš imali tvoje poruke
<maletaski> ja evo sad vidim tvoju Atlantic777 iako sam izlogovan
<Atlantic777> a njegovu?
<maletaski> ne
<Atlantic777> ja sam svoju video i ranije
<maletaski> i tvoja je merge sa prethodnom
<Atlantic777> nije merge, ja sam ručno uradio edit
<maletaski> aha
<Atlantic777> pošto se nije videla kao prethodna
<Atlantic777> sledeća posebna poruka*
<Topi88> Vidi se. :D
<salepetronije> Види се цитат.
<maletaski> salepetronije, pokušaj sad da pišeš u toj temi
<Atlantic777> Da, vidi se samo citat.
<maletaski> nebitno Å¡ta
<salepetronije> На брзопис?
<maletaski> ne
<Kostic> Мени се догађало да се не појави порука па је ја опет пошаљем преко брзог одговора па се опет не појави. И након једно три сата, две поруке од мене у теми... А иначе уредно стоји да сам ја задњи написао одговор иако нема моје поруке.
<maletaski> to sam isključio
<maletaski> da izgleda da baguje taj plugin
<Atlantic777> Probaj i jedno i drugo. Napiši bilo šta, sredićemo.
<maletaski> i meni se par puta desilo isto
<Atlantic777> Ja nisam primetio do sada ni jednom.
<maletaski> pa sad izbegavam brzi odgovor
<salepetronije> Јок. Исто.
<maletaski> opet neće
<salepetronije> нека субверзивна диверзија?
<maletaski> definitivno :D
<Atlantic777> Nadam se da nije, bolje bi bilo da nije.
<maletaski> Å¡alim se
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> aj sad proverite
<maletaski> uff opet ništa
<Topi88> Da li se ovako nešto već dešavalo?
<maletaski> jeste
<maletaski> ali tad je zezao jedan od pluginova
<Topi88> U ovoj situaciji je onda to dobro.
<maletaski> koji sam izbacio iz upotrebe
<maletaski> ako ništa drugo
<maletaski> biće rešeno nakon nadogradnje foruma
<Topi88> Pa dobro, ništa strašno. Jedan update i sve se reši. :)
<maletaski> nadam se da će da bude tako :)
<nkls> pozdrav, jel ima nekog?
<nkls> kako da prebacim u google chrome na com umesto na rs?
<nkls> znam da je to lako uraditi u firefoxu
<nkls> ali ovde je prilicno zamrseno
<dragan99> forumski softwer baguje
<dragan99> ovo sto slepetronije pise desavalo se i ranije, stoji da je zadnja poruka a nje nema i tek kad neko drugi se dopise pojavi se i ta poruka
<nkls> dragan99, jel si tu?
<dragan99> meni od kad je izaso Firefox 19.0.2 forum me skoro redovno izloguje kad pokusam da posaljem  neku post ili privatnu poruku
<dragan99> zato sad kad nesto napisem prvo to za svaki slucaj iskopiram
<dragan99> nkls: da tu sam kazi
<nkls> kako da prebacim u google chrome na com umesto na rs?
<nkls> sta god da uradim, uvek me prebaci na .rs
<dragan99> nkls: ne znam sta ti to znaci, izvini ali ne  kapiram pogotovo sto sam ja stalno u Firefoxu
<nkls> aha, ok
<nkls> izgleda da cu i ja da se vratim na ff
<salepetronije_> Део форума који ме је зезао се сада види. Ко га је оправио: ала га је оправио - свака му част :)
<bocke> Dobro veće ekipo :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-15
<DaRRk0_87> pozz
<DaRRk0_87> pitanje imam samo 8 gm home particije
<DaRRk0_87> *gb
<DaRRk0_87> i sada nesto sam instalirao uglavnom popunilo se kako da prosirim home particiju ako imam na ntfs particiji od windowsa jos 300 gb free
<sasa__> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3k/E4/20WfZlbA/ukidanje-brisanje-naloga.png
<sasa__> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1d/7X/1VQlW0gQ/ukidanje-brisanje-naloga.png
<sasa__> sve jasno i transparentno
<dragan99> urednik moderator brine za podmladak http://img46.imageshack.us/i/20130314021123teamviewe.png/
<Atlantic777> dragan99: čuvaš ti to sve?
<milke> Neko je na našem forumu već postavio link ka toj temi sa tim "moderatotom" koji trazi lične slike korisnice..
<milke> Za ne poverovati je da se usudio to javno da ispiše.
<master-peace> hello
<Atlantic777> poz
<master-peace> ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> da, ima
<master-peace> pronasao sam ovo na UBUNTU sajtu
<master-peace> da li postoji neko kome se mogu obratiti za pomoc
<master-peace> vezanu za PHP i MYSQL u ubuntu
<Atlantic777> da, možeš ovde
<dragan99> milke: da i ja sam bio sokiran pa sam jos pride to sve u pdf pre i posle brisnja i korekcije te teme
<Atlantic777> master-peace: samo pitaj pa će odgovoriti već ko zna
<Atlantic777> master-peace: možda mogu i ja da ti pomognem
<Atlantic777> master-peace: šta tačno treba?
<master-peace> zanima me da li i kako da totalno obrisem apache2 i mysql i da ga ponovo instaliram
<master-peace> jer uporno pokusavam
<master-peace> ali pise mi kao da nisam ja administrator
<master-peace> a nema ko drugi :)
<Atlantic777> Aham, u redu, razumem.
<master-peace> a to me sve ne bi toliko bunilo da pre par meseci nije funkcionisalo savrseno
<Atlantic777> Reč je o tome da administrator (administrator) i korisnik sa administratorskim pravima nije isto.
<master-peace> mhm...
<Atlantic777> administrator (root)
<master-peace> da da root
<master-peace> to je sa admin. pravima
<master-peace> jel?
<Atlantic777> uh, nemoj admin na linuxu, ja ne znam šta to na windowsu znači pa ne bih da pravim paralelu
<Atlantic777> evo da objasnim u dve rečenice o čemu se tu radi, pa možemo dalje
<master-peace> ok root
<Atlantic777> dakle, root korisnik može apsolutno bilo šta da uradi na sistemu, da instalira bilo šta, pogleda/pokrene/pročita/obriše/izmeni/premesti
<Atlantic777> promeni lozinke, doda korisniike, oduzme privilegije, doda privilegije, baš sve
<master-peace> da, to bi trebalo da sam ja ali nisam
<master-peace> ok
<Atlantic777> e pa ne bi trebalo da si sti
<Atlantic777> ti*
<master-peace> shvatam
<Atlantic777> u tome je suština zašto se linux smatra toliko bezbednim, zašto nema virusa i sl
<Atlantic777> zamisli situaciju, ja ti pošaljem program koji briše sve šta stigne, a na računaru ima 20 korisnika
<master-peace> da...
<Atlantic777> i ti kao admin slučajno to pokreneš i obrišeš i sebe i još 20 ljudi
<master-peace> ali kako da dodelim sebi prava?
<master-peace> tj privilegije?
<Atlantic777> dakle, kada koristiš računar kao redovan korisnik, za net, za bilo šta, onda se sistem prema tebi ponaša kao prema redovnom korisniku
<Atlantic777> sudo je ključna reč za ovo
<Atlantic777> sudo prefiks označava da bi to da pokreneš kao root
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install neki-paket
<master-peace> da
<Atlantic777> apt-get install neki-paket neće biti ok
<Atlantic777> a sa sudo hoće
<Atlantic777> i onda sistem tebe na kratko predstavi kao root korisnika
<Atlantic777> na ubuntuu je to baš na specifičan način rešeno, mogu da ti pričam ako te baš zanima
<master-peace> zanima me zato sam dovde stigao :)
<master-peace> slusam te, ako te ne mrzi da pises
<Atlantic777> ok, root je korisnik kao i svaki drugi
<Atlantic777> i dok kod mene na ovom raspalom sistemu nemam sudo uopšte, već se privremeno „ulogujem“ kao root
<Atlantic777> (komanda su ti dozvoljava da promeniš korisnika u terminalu)
<master-peace> raspali sistem = ?
<Atlantic777> ma da, ovaj komp mi je za igranje, tu nema Å¡ta nem
<Atlantic777> nema*
<master-peace> e to je verovatno bio problem. zamena korisnika u terminalu
<Atlantic777> nego, na ubuntuu ne postoji lozinka za root nalog pa zbog toga ne možeš da se uloguješ kao root
<Atlantic777> već možeš jedino sa sudo
<Atlantic777> što je još bolje i sasvim opravdano
<Atlantic777> ako se buni za dozvole, samo dopišeš sudo ispred
<master-peace> cekaj sad molim te.
<Atlantic777> čekam :)
<master-peace> to znaci da svako ko se uloguje u guest nalog ima pravo da vrshlja pomocu SUDO komande?
<master-peace> ili ne?
<Atlantic777> a ne, zaboravio sam...
<Atlantic777> za korišćenje sudo naredbe korisnik mora da bude naveden u sudoers fajlu, i valjda u sudoers grupi
<Atlantic777> i upravo to znači da si ti „administrator“ jer imaš pravo da koristiš sudo
<Atlantic777> za su je potrebno da korisnik bude u wheel grupi
<Atlantic777> ali to ti na ubuntuu nije toliko zanimljivo
<master-peace> aha znaci guest korisnici nemaju pravo na to
<Atlantic777> ne, nemaju :)
<Atlantic777> ni guest ni ostali koji imaju redovan nalog, samo oni koji su „administratori“
<master-peace> samo ja Administrator :D
<Atlantic777> onda samo ti možeš da radiš kojekakve gluposti i egzibicije :)
<master-peace> a reci mi kako si rekao da se u terminalu menja korisnik?
<Atlantic777> hm, pa sa su možeš
<Atlantic777> recimo, su nikola
<Atlantic777> i traži ti šifru za nalog nikola
<master-peace> su root?
<Atlantic777> ili su marko, pa te u terminalu prebaci kao da si marko
<master-peace> dali to moze?
<Atlantic777> su root bi bilo za root
<Atlantic777> ali to na ubuntuu ne može, namerno je isključeno
<Atlantic777> ekvivalent za su root je sudo su
<master-peace> ja nisam imao pravo u mysqlu da pravim bazu podataka
<master-peace> iako sam administrator
<master-peace> ocigledno su mi neka prava ikunita
<Atlantic777> aham, ok jasno
<master-peace> ukinuta*
<Atlantic777> e da, odmah da ti kažem, na linuxu uglavnom ne znači ništa ako neki program ukloniš pa ga tek tako opet instaliraš na isti način
<Atlantic777> a konfiguraciju možeš da vratiš u početno stanje i bez te vratolomije
<master-peace> mhm, a jel ima nesto da ga neutralise? nema, a?
<master-peace> kako?
<Atlantic777> pa za neke programe koji čuvaju svoja podešavanja u ličnim fasciklama korisnika je dovoljno da se obriše sakrivena fascikla u korisničkom direktorijumu
<master-peace> kako doci do jih?
<Atlantic777> recimo /home/$USERNAME/.Skype
<master-peace> njih?
<Atlantic777> tako što u nautilusu pritisneš ctrl + h
<Atlantic777> u onom redovnom pregledaču datoteka
<master-peace> nautilus je sta?
<Atlantic777> uh kako se to beše zvalno na windowsu, explorer?
<Atlantic777> file manager, ono gde gledaš šta imaš u kompu :D
<master-peace> znam da sam video negde da pise nautilus
<Atlantic777> upravnik fajlovima...
<master-peace> ali ne znam gde
<master-peace> ali sam sad sam se setio
<Atlantic777> klikni bre na bilo koji folder
<master-peace> hvala :)
<Atlantic777> to je nautilus :)
<master-peace> i reci mi kako onda da obrisem?
<Atlantic777> pa... kako inače brišeš nešto?
<Atlantic777> desni klik pa ukloni, ili selektuješ pa pritisneš delete na tastaturi, na primer
<master-peace> rm /home/...
<Atlantic777> a pa ti bi iz terminala :D
<master-peace> mislio sam u terminalu
<master-peace> da :)
<Atlantic777> ok, kao prvo, /home/$USERNAME/ možeš da zameniš sa ~/
<master-peace> da to znam
<master-peace> mene u sustini samo terminal i muci
<master-peace> mada nije to samo al ok :)
<Atlantic777> da izlistaš sve fajlove i foldere, pa i one skrivene, dodaš -a kod ls
<Atlantic777> dakle: ls -la
<Atlantic777> i oni koji imaju tačkicu na početku naziva, oni su „sakriveni“
<Atlantic777> a brišeš ih normalno, sa rm
<master-peace> imam jos pitanja :)
<Atlantic777> s tim što foldere brišeš sa rm -r, ali to verovatno znaš
<Atlantic777> nego, apache i mysql konfiguracija se ne nalaze tu
<Atlantic777> tu imaš za firefox i sl.
<Atlantic777> pošto se njihova podešavanja razlikuju za svakog korisnika
<master-peace> ~/.skype
<master-peace> npr jel tako?
<master-peace> recimo
<Atlantic777> ah, za malo
<Atlantic777> rm -r ~/.Skype
<master-peace> why?
<Atlantic777> pazi jako na velika i mala slova, na windowsu je to jedno te isto, na linuxu nije
<Atlantic777> rm -r je komanda, a ~/.Skype samo za sebe ne znači ništa
<Atlantic777> zapravo, znači, hoćeš da pokreneš folder kao program, ali to nije to :)
<master-peace> to je onda samo obrisan taj fajl za podesavanjima za skype
<Atlantic777> mislim, rm -r znači da želiš da obrišeš folder
<master-peace> ali skype ostaje?
<Atlantic777> a ~/.Skype je folder koji bi da brišeš
<Atlantic777> da, tako je
<Atlantic777> podešavanja, a verovatno i stare poruke
<Atlantic777> kontam da ih tu čuva
<Atlantic777> nego, smem ja tebe nešto da pitam?
<master-peace> jel imas jos zivaca i vremena da nastavim? :)
<master-peace> ajde
<Atlantic777> hajde imam jedno pola sata, ako obećaš da ćeš češće dolaziti ovde
<master-peace> da hocu
<Atlantic777> hoću da te pitam, zašto apache i mysql?
<master-peace> mislis zasto apache i mysql uopste ili na linuxu?
<Atlantic777> baš moraju te dve trutine ili ne znaš ni za šta drugo šta radi posao?
<Atlantic777> zašto si izabrao taj web server i taj server za bazu podataka
<Atlantic777> imaš mnogo elegantnijih rešenja, ja mogu da preporučim nginx umesto apache
<master-peace> skoro sam poceo da se bavim ovim poslom :) i svaka sugestija mi je dobrodosla :)
<master-peace> ali ocigledno nisam bas u toku :D
<master-peace> molim te
<master-peace> ti si cesto ovde?
<Atlantic777> ja sam uvek ovde
<master-peace> pod ovim nickom?
<Atlantic777> dap
<master-peace> ok
<master-peace> dolazicu i ja
<Atlantic777> s tim što nisam baš uvek za tastaturom, moram nekada i do faxa i menze da trknem :P
<master-peace> reci mi za nginx
<Atlantic777> nego, znaš za https://libre.lugons.org ?
<Atlantic777> imaš tamo pisano o web serverima dosta
<master-peace> ne znam
<Atlantic777> imaš još dva kanala ovde na IRC-u gde možeš da naučiš štošta
<Atlantic777> eto, LiBRE je časopis koji smo pokrenuli pre nekih godinu dana koji se bavi slobodnim softverom
<master-peace> da li mogu negde da se pretplatim za njega? :)
<Atlantic777> besplatan je :D
<Atlantic777> idi skidaj i čitaj
<master-peace> kako da ga se docepam?
<Atlantic777> poseti sajt https://libre.lugons.org
<Atlantic777> nemoguće da nisi čuo :(
<master-peace> reci mi onda za linux ubuntu
<Atlantic777> a mi se ubismo od reklamiranja
<Atlantic777> imaš i na ubuntu forumu obaveštenje za svaki broj
<master-peace> koji server da skinem
<master-peace> i koju bazu?
<Atlantic777> huh, ovako po mojem ukusu nginx sa fast-cgi ili php-fpm i postgresql za bazu
<Atlantic777> ne znam Å¡ta ti je cilj, ali ja da pravim hosting firmu, ja bih to izabrao
<master-peace> uh
<master-peace> sad cu polako da krenem
<master-peace> pa gde stignem :)
<master-peace> ali svakako se vracam ovde
<master-peace> prvom prilikom
<master-peace> po savet :)
<Atlantic777> ok, još par stvari samo
<master-peace> a sad idem da skidam casopise
<master-peace> ajde
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<Atlantic777> ovo pogledaj ^
<Atlantic777> i imaš još par kanala gde možeš da dobiješ pomoć u vezi sa linuxom i serverima konkretno
<Atlantic777> #lugons
<Atlantic777> i #webserveri
<Atlantic777> znači upišeš /j #lugons
<Atlantic777> i onda /j #webserveri
<Atlantic777> to ovde upišeš sa sve crticom kao redovnu poruku
<Atlantic777> i on te priključi i na te kanale
<master-peace> gde upisem
<master-peace> sorry nisam razumeo
<Atlantic777> kao sada da pošalješ poruku redovnu
<Atlantic777> samo što je sadržaj poruke: /j #lugons
<master-peace> aha
<master-peace> evo ga
<Atlantic777> e isto tako i za #webserveri možeš
<Atlantic777> imaš i #floss-magazin za zvaničan kanal časopisa
<master-peace> ima li koga?
<ZDroid> o/
<ZDroid> ponovo zeza  prikaz poruka
<ZDroid> kad pretražim moje poruke vidim poruku
<ZDroid> a kad odem na link nema je
<dragan99> i oni se zazaju sa tim vec godinu dana, odkad im otiso onaj Gitzareli on je to sam drzao i niko nije imao pristup, mozda im jei neku minu postavio
<dragan99> tesko je kopati po tudjem kodu, uvek mi j ebilo lakse da napisem ponovo program nego da ispravljam tudji
<nikolam> Gitzerai? nas? na forum mislis?
<dragan99> nikolam: zeza forum opet, neki djavo zeza
<nikolam> ja nisam bio na forumu milion godina.
<nikolam> nepragledni mi forumi generalno, vise volim dopisna drustva/malaing liste. Em su mi u lokalu i imam kopiju, em je sve na dlanu.
<nikolam> "Srecom" ove teme sto pratim ionako liste samo i imaju ;P
<nikolam> Al cinjenica da pocetnici moraju da imaju forum , pa bog.
<nikolam> Ima one veze mail liste(drustva) i foruma, al to trazi posebne verzije i koska je namestiti to.
<nikolam> Elitesecurity "gaji" vezu NEWS Usenet servera i njihovih foruma, tako da radi paraleleno, al ne privata "suskava" slova (kao i ceo forum njihov cirilicu) i zasniva se na davno napisanim nekim skriptama za news.
<nikolam> Imaju nemacki pirati neki softver za vezu izmedju foruma i mailing liste al ne mogu da nadjem sad.
<dragan99> dobro ima i ovde lepa stvar moze pp da eksportujes kod sebe
<Atlantic777> kuku pa zar je dotle došlo da mislite da nas bata Githz minira?
<nikolam> to je ok.
<Atlantic777> ccc mislim stvarno :D
<nikolam> nisam tako shvatio :)
<dragan99> Atlantic777: ma lupam, mator covek pa se iznerviram kad forum poludi, sad moram da s eloguje po 3 puta da mi primi nesto, jednosatvno me izbaci
<nikolam> ja se ne nerviram. Matori ljudi gaje mailing liste :P :P
<dragan99> cim kliknem na slanje, pa onda ponovo pisanje jer vis enema te poruke ili privatn eporuke
<Atlantic777> i mi mladi volimo liste, nemojte tako
<dragan99> ja sam mator i ko ce to sve povatati te liste i ostalo to je spansko selo za mene
<dragan99> :D
<dragan99> jel to ono rss
<nikolam> Atlantic777, na mladima svet ostaje :) :)
<nikolam> dragan99, nije, to je ono samo sa mejlovima, samo napravis filter u klijentu i onda sljaka
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailing_list
<nikolam> ups :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_mailing_list
<dragan99> ce da procitam :) obrazovanje trece doba :D
<nikolam> A https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet_news je ono gde je Linus (koji je 1992 napravio Linux kernel) prvi put objavio poruku da "trazi saradnike"
<nikolam> to i dalje sljaka. Povezanih mnogo servera koji razmenjuju poruke po konferencijama/temama. KAo forumi sa razmenom poruka.
<dragan99> nesto mi poznato to news negde u vijugama se zadrzalo :D
<nikolam> Lepota je sto za News nema centralizovane administracije naloga. Svaki server ima svoje admine i razmenjuju poruke. Pravila su pricanje u temi i.. to je to.. :P
<nikolam> imali smo mi i nas news u Srbiji al je umrEo. Doduse VojaM iz SK i dalje drzi news na setnet.rs
<nikolam> setnet je nesto jos pre toga. ne mesati sa News. :P
<dragan99> ok hvala :) treba da to proucim ne ide to u glavu kao ranije, krecana :)
<nikolam> mapojenta je samo da nadjes free news server gre napravis nalog, onda iz mail klijenta krenes da dodajes konferencije :P i onda ka-boom. :P
<nikolam> Uptime:... :P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAUvfqLEWuA
<dragan99> jel to tvoja masina? viidm neka zver od masine
<Atlantic777> nikolam: e stvarno, skidam kapu za tog matorca :)
<nikolam> Atlantic777, znas ,neki kazu da je samo "cucala" negde i radila nesto glupo , odvojena od interneta sve ove godine.
<nikolam> Al meni je palo na pamet:
<nikolam> Da je Solaris nekada imao krpljenje kernela na nove verzije "u hodu", bez restarta. Posle su to izbacili.
<nikolam> Tako da je ladno unapredjivao kernel dok procesi rade, ergo mogao da ima uptime forewer.
<nikolam> Sada to nudi Ksplice firma, kupio je Oracle, za Ubuntu je valjda i dalje dzabe servis.
<Atlantic777> Čitao sam nešto slično za zamenu kernela, valjda je izvodljivo i na linuxu. Ne sećam se detalja.
<Atlantic777> Za servere, mnogo dobra stvar.
<nikolam> pa za linux je sada servis i napravljen, solarisovci su od v.9 naovamo, zakljucili da je to "glupo" i "komplikovano" :))
<nikolam> samo sto servis kao servis nije dzabe. https://www.ksplice.com/
<nikolam> Eto ova 3 (oracle linux, Ubuntu i Fedora su dzabe) RedHat se placa posle 30 dana.
<Atlantic777> Da, biće da je to to o čemu sam čitao.
<Atlantic777> Nego, mora da se radi. čujemo se posle.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Thunderbird prevelika poruka za slanje? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-thunderbird-prevelika-poruka-za-slanje
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> C++ knjiga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-c-knjiga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Контрола превода : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kontrola-prevoda
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Таблет или Таблица : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tablet-ili-tablica
<Milan> zanima me kako da instaliram HD radeon 6670 driver na ubuntu 12.04
<Milan> citam google ceo dan i pokusavam
<DaRRk0_87> moze li ko pomoci za hd radeon
<tromzo> Pozdrav :)
<profiler1982> pozz
<Anpu> o/
<tromzo> Imam jedno pitanje
<tromzo> Moja prijateljica je kupila laktom sa predinstaliranim ubuntuom
<profiler1982> koja je verzija?
<tromzo> 12.04
<tromzo> Htela je da instalira Skype no traži joj "root " lozinku sina je nema
<Anpu> a da li joj radi sudo su?
<tromzo> Očari autokorekta - ona* je nema.
<tromzo> Sa
<tromzo> Samo sekundu da proverim
<tromzo> Treba li još nešto?
<Anpu> kada uradis sudo su pita za sifru, uneses svoju i tako postanes root ako ti je user dodat u sudoers
<Anpu> sto bi trebalo ve da radi po defaultu ako je prvi nalog pri instlaciji
<Anpu> ako si uspeo time da se prebacis u root mozes cak i iz terminala da instaliras skype
<Anpu> ali mene interesuje da li si probao da uneses njenu sifru po instalaciji skype kada pita za root sifru?
<tromzo> Nije moglo
<Anpu> ok
<Anpu> cek, nije htel komanda sudo su?
<tromzo> Ulivao sam to treba li još nesto?
<tromzo> Ukucao*
<Anpu> apt-get install skype
<Anpu> u stvari cek ajde vec kad smo root da mu promenimo sifru na koju zelis
<tromzo> Hvala :)
<Anpu> samo mi potvrdi da si stvarno root, kopiraj mi poslednju liniju iz terminala
<tromzo> Na telefonu sam trenutno :/
<Anpu> aha ok
<Anpu> instalacija skype uspela?
<tromzo> Ali deluje ovo tako da nema potrebe
<tromzo> Hvala još jednom:)
<Anpu> mislio sam da stavimo novu sifru za root da bude kao za njen nalog
<Anpu> ali se coveku zuri
<Anpu> :)
<profiler1982> sta ces
<profiler1982> ode
<profiler1982> jel 13.04 laksi od 12.10?
<profiler1982> zna li neko
<Anpu> u kom smislu "laksi"?
<Beretta021> noviji kerneli su tezi
<Beretta021> znam po ovom mom krsu
<profiler1982> jer mi nekako 12.10 tezak, koje god okruzenje da mu stavim
<profiler1982> pazi ja sam na eee pc
<profiler1982> meni je problem sto imam turbo-core koje ne reaguje na linux-u
<profiler1982> tako da sam ogranicen na 1.3ghz
<profiler1982> a sa tim trecim na win izadje na 1.6
<profiler1982> znaci mnogo
<profiler1982> e sad, c-50 je podrzan 100% i sve to radi dok c-60 moj nije
<profiler1982> 11.10 12.04 12.10 nije podrzan
<profiler1982> 11.10 mi radi extra
<profiler1982> ali 12.04 moze da se koristi ali nije to to
<profiler1982> sad, gnome-shell u 13.04 da li je laksi od onog u 12.10, to me najvise zanima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako da počnem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-pocnem
<Anpu> ne znam, ne secam se kad sam poslednji put video gnome shell :P
<profiler1982> hehehe
<profiler1982> sto anpu? sta koristis?
<profiler1982> ja imam i neke svoje kreacije
<profiler1982> mesavine vise okruzenja u jedno
<profiler1982> e da jel moze jos da se skinu elementi unity 2d u 12.10 mislim na panel i launcher
<Anpu> profiler1982: hehe kde iskljucivo na svakoj masini koja ima veze sa mnom :P
<profiler1982> ja recimo, sve sam probao sem kde
<profiler1982> u stvari jesam ali kratko
<Anpu> na poslu kubunut, na netbuku kde debian testing, kuci opensuse kde... i tako
<profiler1982> jel laksi od unity?
<profiler1982> koji ti je netbook?
<profiler1982> men je r051bx eee pc
<Anpu> Toshiba satellite t110
<profiler1982> cek koliko incha?
<Anpu> 11.6
<profiler1982> sad vidim... i kako se pokazao?
<profiler1982> meni na mom asusu kazem ti 11.10 radi full ostalo vec ....
<profiler1982> pa mi je sad dilema sta raditi kad istekne
<Anpu> ja sam stavio debina testing kde cisto iz znatizelje i ToShibaKoLudo
<Anpu> debian*
<profiler1982> jel ima  koga
<Atlantic777> ima
<Atlantic777> pozdrav profiler1982!
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta se radi?
<profiler1982> imam dell laptop bio na njemu 10.10
<Atlantic777> matoro, ali ok :)
<profiler1982> pegazio ga sa 12.10 kubuntu
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<profiler1982> i sad mi vrti memtest86
<profiler1982> i to duze
<Atlantic777> to onaj pre instalacije Å¡to ide?
<Atlantic777> koliko RAM-a imaš i koji procesor je u pitanju?
<profiler1982> ima 2gb ram intel celeron 1.6ghz
<Atlantic777> hm, ok a šta piše trenutno na izlazu?
<Atlantic777> koliko se sećam, memtest se vrti u krug dok ga ne zaustaviš
<Atlantic777> mada nije to moja struka :)
<profiler1982> kad idem na reboot opet vrati na mem test
<profiler1982> dole izbacuje greske samo
<profiler1982> disk je ok sto posto
<Atlantic777> e vidiš, to je već druga stvar ako te posle reboota vrati u memtest
<profiler1982> da ponovo instaliram?
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran koliko će to pomoći
<Atlantic777> na netu nema ništa zanimljivo na tu temu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web dizajn,kako da naučim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-pocnem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> web dizajn,kako da naučim : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-dizajn-kako-da-naucim
<profiler1982> sad sam stavio ubuntu 12.10 32bit i opet ovaj mem test
<dragan99> profiler1982: memtest ti je za RAM i ako izbacuj egresk eprso ti j eRAM ili ne leze moduli dobro, pomerili se
<dragan99> profiler1982: da nisi u grubu namestio da ide na njega, probaj nekako startuje normalno, koliko se secam to je jedna od stavki u grub meniu
<Anpu> u pitanju je provera memorije pri ukljucivanju racunara
<Anpu> to je stavka u biosu
<Anpu> samo nadji quick boot ili nesto slicno
<dragan99> Anpu: sto je to prcko, ne moze to samo od sebe da se namesti, to mu nije sigurno default u Bios-u, koliko znam uvek je quick boot default opcija
<profiler1982> napati se sa ovim
<profiler1982> sad ide 11.10
<profiler1982> do  grub2 je
<dragan99> profiler1982: jesil namestio ?
<profiler1982> evo dizem 11.10
<profiler1982> probao sam kubuntu 12.10 64bit, ubuntu 12.10 32bit i sad ovo
<dragan99> koji je grub2 onaj sto j everzija 1.9x ili novi grub2 koji je 2.x
<dragan99> Sta ti na kraju pasuje?
<profiler1982> sve sam instalirao sa diska sa promocije iz zajecara
<profiler1982> neznam nisam ga ni video
<profiler1982> kazu na ubuntu irc da je mozda
<profiler1982> do njega
<dragan99> vidi u synapticu
<profiler1982> a dell komp sa preinstaliranim 10.10 bio
<profiler1982> ne mogu da udjem, kako krene da se pali, bios splash pa mem test
<dragan99> pa viid prvo u Biosu to sto je Anpu rekao
<Anpu> ne razumem zasto probas kilo verzija kad imas problem sa ram counterom koji je ukljucen u biosu
<profiler1982> video sam brate
<profiler1982> pa kako da ga iskljucim
<profiler1982> ovi kazu da je to sastavni deo grub2
<profiler1982> a ne bios-a
<Anpu> to je zato sto nemaju ideju kad se tebi broji memorija
<dragan99> pa udji u Bios i nadji tu opciju i iskljuci prvo to proveri
<Anpu> memtest postoji kao menu entry u grubu
<Anpu> ali ti do gruba ni ne dodjes
<profiler1982> nemogu
<profiler1982> to je anpu problem
<Anpu> mesas babe i zabe i ceo dan ti objasnjavam na private kako se zove opcija u biosu a ti se uvatio za distribucije i bios
<profiler1982> evo sad sam odradio custom install
<Anpu> ne mozes da dodjes do gruba jer imas pri ukljucenju kompa ram test
<profiler1982> nema veruj mi
<Anpu> da li je ta izjava tacna?
<profiler1982> sve sam u biosu procackao ali sve
<profiler1982> inema sanse
<profiler1982> radi 11.10
<profiler1982> do grub2 je definitivno
<dragan99> pa jel ima neku tu opciju ili je neka kineska varijanta negde davno sam citao , maltene nemas pristup biosu, par stavki
<profiler1982> nemoze ovaj bios grub 2
<dragan99> ispada da ne moze grub2 verziju 2.x jer i u 11.10 je grub2 ali 1.9x tako nesto
<profiler1982> to je to
<profiler1982> sad me zeza wi-fi ali resicemo
<dragan99> a sto si ti to sve diro, po meni to su namenski pravljne masine i problematicno je da li ce nesto novo raditi
<Anpu> za wifi imas onaj jockey, on ti ponudi broadcom drajver
<Anpu> ili tako nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kubuntu pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-pomoc
<zoran> pozz
<profiler1982> strasan sud sa ovim grub2
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prestigio pmp5570c : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prestigio-pmp5570c
<prestigio> zdravo
<prestigio> ima li koga ovde?
<prestigio> need help
<bitlord> pitaj sta te muci, mozda se neko i javi
<prestigio> Postavio sam i temu na forumž
<prestigio> hocu da instaliram ubuntu na tablet
<prestigio> ne znam koliko se nasi time bave
<bitlord> dok nam ne kazes sta te muci, ne moze ti niko pomoci
<bitlord> ubuntu na tablet :S
<prestigio> da
<prestigio> mora prvo da se flesne Recovery
<prestigio> ali koji?
<prestigio> to je prvo
<prestigio> dalje, treba da se rootuje
<prestigio> a tek onda da se instalira ubuntu
<prestigio> kako, sta, gde?
<prestigio> previse pitanja od mene laika. Trazim hakere da pomognu
<bitlord> ja nemam tablet, i nisam nikad radio to, najbolje je naci neko uputstvo na netu (ali mozda to moze biti i "rizicno" za nekoga ko ne zna, u slucaju da nesto krene naopako koliko je jednostavno povratiti stari sistem?)
<prestigio> samo ja da ubacim pravi recovery, onda nema brige
<prestigio> onda lako mogu vratiti staro
<prestigio> gledao sam na xda
<prestigio> nije bas da nista ne znam
<prestigio> rootovao sam telefon
<bitlord> a druga stvar, kakav tablet imas, neki arm ili x86? pitanje je da li je hw. podrzan, sta je trenutno na njemu i ko zna sta jos
<LordDVG> prestigio, ako ubacis i pogresni recovery
<prestigio> i pre toga instalirao recoveri
<LordDVG> imas fabricki reset
<LordDVG> pa nije problem
<LordDVG> uraditi unbrick telefona
<prestigio> LordDVG, jesi siguran u to? Ja sam mislio da ako se napravi cigla, nema nazad
<LordDVG> barem u vecini slucajeva
<LordDVG> ja sam ubacio na svome LGu
<LordDVG> pogresan recovery
<LordDVG> nesto experimentisao
<LordDVG> i skinuo sa njihovog sajta neki flasher
<LordDVG> zatvoren kod, samo pod win radi
<LordDVG> i pokrenuo telefon u neki emergency mod
<prestigio> nemam win u kuci
<prestigio> moram od druga lap top
<LordDVG> imas virtual box
<prestigio> da uzmem
<LordDVG> pomoce ti
<prestigio> plasim se da koristim vbox za ovakve pipave stvari
<LordDVG> uglavnom ja sam ga unbrickovo na taj nacin
<LordDVG> to je tzv soft brick
<LordDVG> a postoji i onaj totalni brick
<prestigio> gde je to reset dugme kod tebe?
<LordDVG> ali do njega nije lako doci
<LordDVG> dok palim telefon
<LordDVG> drzim
<LordDVG> obadvije tipke za pojacavanje
<LordDVG> ja sam za LG koristio kdz updater
<LordDVG> kada sam ga brickovo
<prestigio> Sta mislis o sledecoj ideji? Nadjem nas 20-ak koji imaju ovaj tablet. Onda nadjemo nekog hakera. Svi doniramo po 5 evra i kupimo tom hakeru tablet (jeftin je, 130 jevreja). Zauzvrat, da nam haker pripremi ubuntu za ovo.
<prestigio> ili recovery
<prestigio> i rootovan original ROM
<LordDVG> prestigio, a da ti postanes haker?
<LordDVG> taman ces da nesto naucis i da drugim ljudima olaksas zivot
<prestigio> studiram
<LordDVG> proguglaj sta je najgore sto se moze desiti
<LordDVG> i nauci se na tudjim greskama
<prestigio> najgore je da brickujem rodjendanski poklon :(
<LordDVG> i neces se bojati sledeceg koraka
<bitlord> najgore sto se moze desiti je da dobije dobar podmetac za case/solje :o)
 * bitlord hides :D
<prestigio> hahaha
<prestigio> bilord dobices ciglu u glacu
<bitlord> ma i to se verovatno moze popraviti uz malo truda ;-)
<prestigio> glavu*
<LordDVG> prestigio, ma ne boj se
<LordDVG> netreba biti pesimista :D
<prestigio> android je neizdrziv
<bitlord> odbacujete PC, kupujete tablete da bi od njih pravili PC??? :S
<LordDVG> meni tablet jedino nalazi primjenu
<LordDVG> da ga povezem na LCD TV
<LordDVG> i da gledam fullHD filmove
<LordDVG> bez rezanja na disk
<LordDVG> a onda se pojavio raspberry pi
<bitlord> a sad i za to imas jeftinije resenje :D
<bitlord> e bas to
<LordDVG> i tablet je izgubio
<LordDVG> primjenu svoju
<LordDVG> stim da na pi mogu povezati jos svoje elektronike
<LordDVG> i u isto vreme napraviti automatsko gasenje svjetala
<LordDVG> kada pustim neki film
<LordDVG> a to na tabletu ne bi mogao
<prestigio> tablet treba da je poboljsani laptop
<prestigio> laptop je glomazan
<prestigio> tablet je mobilan
<LordDVG> prestigio, a netbook?
<prestigio> 1,6GHz, 1GB RAM-a, pristojno
<prestigio> sve sto je preklapa - ne
<prestigio> nije to to
<prestigio> otkud znam, ne uklapa se u moju viziju
<LordDVG> tablet vecina ljudi
<LordDVG> koristi da bi osla na fb
<LordDVG> pogledala nesto na yt
<LordDVG> i igrala fruit ninju
<prestigio> fb , hahahaha
<prestigio> hahaha
<LordDVG> i za to isto koriste komp
<prestigio> i moj brat jase ovaj moj tablet
<LordDVG> samo sto tablet mogu da koriste i u skoli npr
<prestigio> zalim ekran
<prestigio> sreca pa nema nokte
<prestigio> zato lepo dignem ubuntu i miran sam
<LordDVG> :D
<prestigio> ja bih to koristio u vise svrhe
<LordDVG> pogledaj ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdEBgZ5Y46U
<LordDVG> kada vec zalis ekran
<bitlord> a vecina tih stvari je vrlo jeftina, cudnog kvaliteta, podrske od danas do sutra itd... (na pc uvek i jednstavno mozes nesto drugo da instaliras)
<LordDVG> ja sam za fizicku tastaturu
<LordDVG> bez nje je svaki komp beskoristan
<LordDVG> ukljucujuci i tablete bez tastature
<prestigio> macka je pobedila
<prestigio> elem, ja uredno mogu da prikljucim tastaturu na tablet
<prestigio> imam usb na njemu
<prestigio> i radi
<prestigio> i mis
<prestigio> dok ne kupim neku wireless
<prestigio> znate li da je Prestigio izgleda neka nasa firma
<bitlord> a laptop/netbook to vec ima i to u sebi :P
<prestigio> koja precutkuje
<prestigio> i koja u kini potpisala sa nekim fabrikama da proizvode
<prestigio> samo sam nacuo
<bitlord> moguce da je nasa, ima tri radnika koji lepe etikete ako su kinezi zaboravili neku :D
<prestigio> mi ne lepimo nista
<prestigio> niti proizvodimo
<prestigio> ali mislim da je nas nacrt
<prestigio> iz nekog izvora
<LordDVG> zzz... odoh ja na spavanje
<prestigio> na pitanje: ,,Zasto onda javno ne kazu da je to nas proizvod?" - dobio sam odgovor - Zato sto nase niko ne bi kupio
<bitlord> nije nemoguce, ali nesto ne verujem u te price (mozda i nisam u pravu)
<prestigio> a ovako se lepo prodaje na Balkanu i istoku evrope
<prestigio> madjarska, Poljska
<prestigio> mozda Rusija
<prestigio> Hrvatska, Slovenija
<prestigio> :)
<bitlord> prestigio, eno idi u bilo koji veci trgovinski centar, odes na deo sa tehnikom, pogledaj uredjaje, samo druga boja i marka a sve ostalo je isto :D
<prestigio> nije bas tako, i Qualitet izrade je drugaciji
<prestigio> negde je plastika
<prestigio> negde nesto drugo
<bitlord> kad budes prolazio proviri :D
<prestigio> provirio vec
<prestigio> sto?ž
<prestigio> 10 pregleda imam na forumu
<prestigio> nema odgovora :(
<bitlord> ja kupovao pre 20dana peglu (LOL) (ne pitaj sta ce mi), jedna plava (proizvodjac Br1) cena 2900din druga crvena (proizvodjac br2) 3600din  a obe iste samo naziv i boja su drugaciji (kad kazem iste mislim totalno isti dizajn/kuciste kabl....)   (cene sam odoka lupio ali bilo je i do 500din razlike)
<prestigio> evo moj primer
<bitlord> tako je i sa vecinom ostale robe, pa i sa tabletima, ako izvaka ne izgleda drugacije unutra je baterija, panel, osnovna ploca sa elektronikom ista
<prestigio> secko, BOSCH, jedan beli, drugi crveni. Udjem ja i pitam, koji je fazon, zasto Je CRVENI skuplji? Oni kazu zbog boje
<prestigio> pa Mali GPU
<prestigio> a isti imam u mobilnom
<bitlord> dobro, ima i toga, ali ovo su bili drugi proizvodjaci, a ustvari ista roba
<prestigio> i isti GPU je u mnogim telefonima
<prestigio> i procesori su cesto slicni u telefonima
<prestigio> ma, znas sta, ovo je prokleto potrosacko drustvo
<prestigio> treba sve da se menja
<bitlord> dobro za neke stvari ima samo jedan proizvodjac koji je i dizajnirao to i jedini ima pravo da proizvodi i prodaje ... (a za neke se prodaju licence, doradjuju itd...)
<bitlord> da, nekda je bilo kvalitetno, kupis neki uredjaj npr. TV i 20god ga ne diras, i obicno i sve radi
<Anpu> ciju si peglu kupio i da li si zadovoljan?
<bitlord> Anpu, nemam pojma sad, mrzi me da ustajem, nije ni jedna od izvikanih firmi tipa bosh itd... nego neki kao kaufmax itd...
<prestigio> bilo koja pegla na paru je dobra :D Znam, non stop peglam mantil, a bez pare ne ide :p
<bitlord> pa sve su danas takve valjda?
<prestigio> kako da nadjem nekog hakera?
<bitlord> sve imaju da se same ciste bla bla
<Anpu> bitlord: aha ok. pitam keva nesto mrmlja da joj treba pegla pa rekoh da joj udovoljim
<bitlord> prestigio, najbolje ti je da sacekas ako si vec pitao na forumu mozda je neko radio nesto slicno pa da te uputi, makar na web lokacije gde da procitas nesto
<Anpu> al nemam pojma u vezi pegla osim kako izgledaju
<bitlord> Anpu, biranje je islo po boji :o)
<Anpu> :D moj covek
<bitlord> dobro i cena je bila donekle vazna :D
<bitlord> stara krepala, "crko" termostat, termalni osigurac itd... (a termostat mislim da ne moze da se zameni na njima, a i kad sam je rastavio tesko da se moze sastaviti) :D
<Anpu> ova kevina uvrce joj se kabl i onda ga prekine i onda otvaram, secem, vezujem zice... smor
<Anpu> a i ono,... pegla iz detinjstva... realno game over
<bitlord> da, kablovi su prilicno plasticni i losi, ja sam na staroj isto menjao :S
<bitlord> bar na ovim novijim
<prestigio> ja kabl ne menjam :p
<bitlord> sreca pa imam tog krsa koliko oces :D
<Anpu> pa originalni kabl sam toliko skratio da vise nije imao ni metar
<prestigio> hahaha
<Anpu> i onda sam stavio neki dugacki moze u dvoriste da izadje da pegla :))
<prestigio> koliko pegla tvoja mama, covece
<prestigio> moja mama kaze, ako se dobro osusi, nema potrebe za peglanjem
<prestigio> i u pravu je
<prestigio> samo se mantili i kosulje peglaju
<prestigio> nista drugo
<bitlord> prestigio, pa moze, ako dobro rasporedis i "ispruzis" robu dok se susi, neke stvari nije ni potrebno peglati :D
<prestigio> radijatori :D
 * bitlord samo brine kad velik brat bude citao log sa ovog kanala? (dobicemo po uput za kontrolni pregled XD
<prestigio> Ko je veliki brat?
<prestigio> Drug Atla?
<Anpu> ah da mi se raspricali o peglama a zaboravili na log
<Anpu> pa dobro, ako nalepim ubuntu nalepnicu na peglu mozda i oproste
<bitlord> a i bilo bi kulturno da pise ili u topic-u ili u join poruci da se kanal zvanicno log-uje
<Anpu> hm pa mozda.. ako iko i cita ovaj topic :))
<prestigio> Mislim da bi najbolje bilo da se kanal lepo pretvori u kafic - od 20 ljudi na chatu,  ja se ne secam da je neko bio aktivan u poslednjih 6 meseci
<prestigio> pre godinu i po bila druga prica
<prestigio> onda se sve promenilo
<Anpu> ma ima kaficarski kanal na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<prestigio> takav osecaj imam
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TP-LINK WR741ND i SBB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tp-link-wr741nd-i-sbb
#ubuntu-rs 2013-03-17
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Часноречац : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-casnorecac
<Topi88> Pozz svima. Ima koga da upitam nešto?
<stereo_advance> pozz
<stereo_advance> pitaj, ko bude znao i video poruku taj će i odgovoriti
<Topi88> Hvala, stereo_advance
<Topi88> pa radim ovde isntalaciju ubuntu 12.10
<Topi88> došao sam do dela kada treba da odaberem na koju particiju da ga instaliram. E sada tu nema ništa, prazan prostor.
<Topi88> Ovo prvi put vidim.
<Anpu> cek, na strani gde pita kako da ispraticionise zapravo ne postoji nista? nikakva opcija?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.10 problem instalacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-10-problem-instalacija
<Anpu> Topi88: mozes li da pokrenes komandu blkid?
<Anpu> i da das zilaz
<Anpu> izlaz*
<Anpu> opkreces kao sudo
<Topi88> Izvini, nisam video da si mi pisao.
<Topi88> Pošto mi je chat otvoren na laptopu. :)
<Anpu> nije frka :)
<Topi88> Ok, evo izbacio kod.
<Anpu> ok sdb1 ti je flash sa koga butujes verovatno
<Anpu> nemoj nikako staviti da ti grub ide na sdb jer u suprotnom ces morati da utaknes usb kad ukljucujes komp
<Anpu> ja sam se jednom zeznuo tako jer nisam obratio paznju :)) da se naravno resiti popravkom par linija
<Anpu> ali opet
<Anpu> ali me interesuje zasto nema sda diska
<Topi88> Samo trenutak
<Topi88> Ne znam zašto ga nema
<Topi88> ima instaliran xp na njemu, ali on je načisto zamrzo
<Topi88> kada se podigne sistem, samo pozadina se vidi.
<Anpu> vi svakako planirate da pregazite taj sda sa ubuntu?
<Anpu> i dal i si probao sa live gparted da ispitas ili formatiras sda?
<Topi88> Da, to se sve briše.
<Topi88> Pa uključio sam par puta gparted
<Topi88> ali nikako da ga učita.
<Topi88> Ma koristili XP bez antivirusa
<Topi88> ko zna Å¡ta su sve nakupili
<Anpu> xp je dosao uz komp ili su oni budzili?
<Topi88> Uključio sam sada Gparted, ostaviću ga da ga učitava, valjda će se posle nekog vremena učitati.
<Topi88> Mislim da su ga budžili,
<Topi88> nisam siguran ali predpostavljam
<Topi88> pretpostavljam*
<dragan99> da li ta masina ima minimalne hardwerske preduslove za tu verzju Ubuntu
<Anpu> hajde da probamo sa http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Anpu> skines ovu skriptu, pokrenes je i okaci u temu npr njen izlaz
<Anpu> izgledace otprilike ovako http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772936&page=2&p=10889634#post10889634
<dragan99> gparted bi morao laganica da se pokrene
<Topi88> Memorija 2.0 GiB, Procesor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ × 2
<Topi88> Anpu, ok samo trenutak
<Anpu> da hardver izgleda ok
<dragan99> ihaj to mora da leti
<Topi88> Anpu, kako da je pokrenem?
<Anpu> sudo bootinfoscript
<Anpu> ako nemas sudo mprobaj su -
<Anpu> pa onda pokreni
<Topi88> aha, ok
<Anpu> tj ./bootinfoscript
<Topi88> Pokrenuo gparted
<Topi88> Gparted vidi samo moj usb
<Anpu> da nisu nekad pokusali da instaliraju mac ili nesto slicno..? mislim ne verujem ali ima nas raznih
<Anpu> vidim da ova alatka pominje i takve opcije ali je nisam koristio nikad http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Topi88> Čisto sumnjam
<Topi88> nisu u tom fazonu
<Topi88> Anpu,  ne znam šta se desilo ali kada sam resetovao komp, ponovo podigo Ubuntu on je učitao Hard Disk
<Topi88> :D
<Anpu> haha super
<Anpu> moda se samo instaler aglupio, desi se
<Anpu> mozda*
<Anpu> z*
<Anpu> gah jedem slova a samo sto sam rucao...
<Anpu> nistta, vici ak zapnes jos gde
<Topi88> Verovatno,  vala posle desetog restarta moralo je nešto da se desi. :D
<Topi88> Opušteno! Hoću, hvala!
<Dragan> ima li koga bio sam juce al mi niko nije odgovorio
<Dragan> imam 64 bitni sistem 12.10 ubuntu
<Dragan> amd HD 6670 graficku
<Dragan> pa me zanima kako da instaliram
<Dragan> odnosno Ati radeon HD 6670
<Dragan> uradio sam update i pgrade
<Dragan> *upgrade
<dragan99> otvori synaptic
<dragan99> podesavanje
<dragan99> skladista
<Dragan> softwere updater
<Dragan> ili softwere source
<dragan99> dodatni drajveri pa bira sta ima u ponudi
<Dragan> ma to je glupost
<Dragan> instalira mi neki driver
<Dragan> i sljaka on al to nije to
<Dragan> treba mi originalni ati radeon hd 6670
<dragan99> ako izberes vlasnicke drajvere moras da imas xorg.conf
<Dragan> kako to da uradim?
<dragan99> udjes u terminal ili ti konzolu ikucas sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dragan> ?
<dragan99> polako
<Dragan> i sta sada
<Dragan> otvorio mi se kao
<Dragan> notped
<dragan99> dobijes prazan file i u njega ubacis sledece:
<Dragan> to to
<dragan99> Section "Device"
<dragan99>  Identifier "ATI radeon 6700"
<dragan99>     Driver    "fglrx"
<dragan99> EndSection
<Dragan> cekaj
<Dragan> da kopiram sve sto ti das?
<dragan99> ova tri reda 6700 zameni sa 6670 ali to je nebitno moze da stoji i sveti petar
<dragan99> samo ono posle <dragan99>
<Dragan> Section "Device" Identifier "ATI radeon 6670" Driver    "fglrx" EndSection
<Dragan> naravno
<Dragan> u redovima
<Dragan> nije ovako sastavljeno
<dragan99> da 4 reda mora da ima
<Dragan> ok
<Dragan> dalje
<dragan99> onda to zapamtis=save
<Dragan> ok
<Dragan> uradio file save
<Dragan> dalje
<Dragan> da zatvorim to?
<Dragan> gedit
<Dragan> ?
<dragan99> onda mozes da odabere vlasnicke drajvere tamo gde sam ti reko intaliras i posle toga restart
<Dragan> u synpatic da idem sada?
<dragan99> moze drajvere da instaliras i iz synaptica direktno nadje fglrx i fglrx-amdcccle i instaliras
<Dragan> nemam taj
<Dragan> syn
<Dragan> odem u dash
<Dragan> ima samo softwere
<Dragan> updater
<Dragan> i sources
<dragan99> onda ih iz tog djavola nadji i instaliraj
<dragan99> ili kucaj u terminalu sudo apt-get install fglrx fgrlx-amdcccle
<dragan99> ispravka obrno sam slovo
<dragan99> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Dragan> eo otvorio sam synaptic
<Dragan> al gde da nadjem driver?
<dragan99> imas gore ono praxno polje kucaju njemu fglrx
<Dragan> i nista ne nalazi
<Dragan> qucik filter tu ukucam i nista ne nadje
<Dragan> eo nasao sam
<dragan99> da li si ikad uradio reload
<Dragan> eo nasao je
<Dragan> al ima vise
<Dragan> nznm koji da stikliram
<dragan99> prvo dugme u synapticu
<dragan99> fglrx i fglrx-amdcccle
<Dragan> nasao sam buraz al ima 10 tih  fgrx
<Dragan> a amdcccle-updates?
<dragan99> samo ovo
<dragan99> sto sam napisao
<Dragan> i ti kontas da ce mi skinuti sada originalne drivere?
<Dragan> downloading package files
<dragan99> ne kontam nista, ili sistem koristi slobodne drajvere koje si imao ili ovo posto hoces original drajvere
<Dragan> a ok hvala
<Dragan> puno
<Dragan> a kako se razumes u wine?
<dragan99> nekom sve legne potaman nekom ne, win e ne koristim
<Dragan> axa hteo sam instalirati samo dotu 2 igrati preko wine
<Dragan> posto windows wise ne koristim
<dragan99> ja nisam veci katoliko od pape tako da imam i win7 za nesto ako mi zatreba
<Dragan> ovo je instalirao
<Dragan> sta sada da restartujem
<Dragan> posto se grafika jos nije promenila?
<dragan99> da i neka ti je bog u pomoci kaosto sam napisoa nekom to legne a neko ima problema
<Dragan> ma jok
<Dragan> ne radi ovo
<Dragan> jedva sam usao ovde nemam vise ni ikonica
<Dragan> sa strane
<Dragan> pa sam otvorio alt+trlc +t
<Dragan> ukucao firefox
<Dragan> da bi usao ovde
<dragan99> ako nemas ikonica sa strane onda si u clasicnom ubuntu
<Dragan> nmg da vucem uopste
<Dragan> terminal
<Dragan> po desktopu sve mi ukoci
<Dragan> sad je jos gore
<Dragan> -_-
<dragan99> zato sam napisoa mozda, kod mene radi sve ko svajcarac
<Dragan> i sta sada da radim
<Dragan> -_-
<dragan99> ovo ko nocna mora
<Dragan> da koja nema kraja
<dragan99> kucaj u terminalu cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dragan99> izlas red po red stavi ovde da vidim
<Dragan> Identifier "ATI radeon 6670"
<Dragan> Identifier "ATI radeon 6670"
<Dragan> to je prvo
<Dragan> tj
<Dragan> Section "Device"
<Dragan> ovo
<Dragan> Identifier "ATI radeon 6670"
<Dragan> Driver    "fglrx"
<Dragan> EndSection
<bitlord> jeste uopste gledali u /var/log/Xorg.0.log koji driver tacno koristi, da li korisit podesavanja iz /etc/X11/xorg.conf ili ih ignorise?
<Dragan> kako
<Dragan> da proverim?
<bitlord> pretpostavljam da pored same instalacije driver-a, treba i blacklist-ovati free driver koji dolazi sa sistemom
<Dragan> cekaj sta sad ja da radim?
<Dragan> imam sve mrlje
<dragan99> to vec ne znam nisam nikad nista blaclistovao i uvek mi j eradilo na 6700
<Dragan> ekranu
<Dragan> crvenkaste linije
<Dragan> moram reboote cekaj
<bitlord> vrlo jednostavno, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  i polako citas a pri vrhu imas sta sta znaci sastrane (EE) (WW) (==) (**) (--) ...
<bitlord> a mozda i jednostavnije,  grep -i fglrx  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  pa vidi da li nesto ima
<bitlord> dragan99, ja ne koristim ubuntu pa ne znam, mozda ako driver dolazi iz repozitorijuma kao paket, ima neki config ili script koji to uradi u postinst delu
<Dragan__> eo me
<Dragan__> sta sada da radim?
<Anpu> ukljuci se partners riznica koliko se secam, pa onda se u jockey pojavi i vlasnicki drajver ako postoji i jednostavnom aktivacijom i rebootom instaliras drajver
<dragan99> Ununtu ima dil sa AMD i ti darjveri stizu specijalno za njega u synapticu
<Anpu> mada opet ati malo mrsi ..
<dragan99> nem avis e jockey ukinuli su
<Dragan__> sta sad ja da radim?
<Anpu> hm ja sam ga juce instalirao na vbox kad sam radio nesto pod ubuntu
<Dragan__> bio je u synpatic
<Dragan__> taj jockey
<bitlord> dragan99, jel ti imas problema sa tastaturom, prilicno te je tesko citati nekada?
<Dragan__> koliko se secam
<Dragan__> al nisi rekao da ga stikliram
<dragan99> nemam nego omasim slova jer zurim
<Dragan__> sta da radim sa ovim driverom izludjuje me
<bitlord> dragan99, ne zuri, nece uteci nista ;-)
<Dragan__> oce ceka me devojka da se kupamo :P
<Dragan__> i jebe mi sve po spisku
<Dragan__> i ubuntu :D
<dragan99> Anpu nemoj da mesate Vbox i relnu instalaciju , nikad nije isto
<bitlord> Dragan__, TMI?
<Dragan__> sta je tmi?
<dragan99> ja bi top sve lepo vratio na staro je rocito ovako nece
<Anpu> dragan99: instalacija jockeya je ista i na vbox i na realnoj masini
<dragan99> Anpu: dobor ako ti tako kazes, j ainstalirao i to ne radi u 12.10
<dragan99> zato sam i pisao da udje u synaptic i da bira dodatne drajvere, to se sad tu radi
<dragan99> ja bi izbrisao xorg.conf, vratio na staro preko synaptica ali da prvo uradi reload i vratio slobodne drajvere
<Anpu> hm da verovatno sto je prebaceno u additional drivers u software sources je razlog sto su izbacili jockey
<Anpu> ali bi tamo trebalo da mu priakze ati drajver ako mu je chip podrzan
<dragan99> ja koristim vlasnicke i do 12.04 sam ih pravio, 12.10 dolazi sa vlasnickim drajverima u riznici
<dragan99> ponudi otprilike uvek slobodne, i dva vlasnicka tu u dodatnim drajverima
<Anpu> da, jedan obican tj verziju drajvera u trenutku release distribucije i drugi sa sufiksom updates koji dovlaci nesto sveziju verziju
<Dragan_> oce li ko pomociiii
<Dragan_> lspci | grep VGA
<Dragan_> kucao sam ovo
<Dragan_> i izbacio mi ovo
<Dragan_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks [Radeon HD 6670]
<Dragan_> kakav Turks ne kontam meni je Radeon
<bitlord> to je mozda neko ime za tu seriju/generaciju chip-ova, platformu sta god (to svi rade, za grafike, chipset-ove, procesore bla bla)
<Dragan_> dobro
<Dragan_> a kako da instaliram
<Dragan_> bitlorde
<Dragan_> driver
<Dragan_> i dalje imam mrlje sve
<bitlord> pojma nemam, ja kao sto rekoh ne koristim ubuntu
<dragan99> ja nemam ideja, kod mene tako mrlja kad nemam vlasnicke drajvere
<dragan99> ja bi izbrisao xorg.conf, vratio na staro preko synaptica ali da prvo uradi reload i vratio slobodne drajvere
<dragan99> drugo ne znam sta da predlozim
<bitlord> i ne znam dokle si stigao, sta si radio
<bitlord> a rekao sam malopre da pogledas /var/log/Xorg.0.log ili ga okaci na net  pastebin i slicni servisi, druga stvar je za 3d akceleraciju   glxinfo | grep -i opengl  da vidis da li ima mogucnost, da li radi i sta koristi
<Dragan_> nemam
<Dragan_> slobodne drivere
<Dragan_> imam mrlja
<Dragan_> od kako sam
<Dragan_> instalirao
<Dragan_> ubuntu
<dragan99> ispada svaka masina posebna prica
<dragan99> imas tamo u synapticu pod dodatnim drajverima kao sto sam napisao uvek ima slobodni i dva vlasnicka
<dragan99> slobodni pise u nazivu u tekstu (open source)
<Dragan_> kako ide ono
<Dragan_> fglx
<Dragan_> kako se kuca
<dragan99> sta nameravas
<Dragan_> pa to
<Dragan_> da vidim
<Dragan_> u synpatic
<dragan99> idi u podesavanja u sinaptiku 4 stavka, otvori je,  izaberui skladista 2 po redu
<Dragan_> sta onda?
<dragan99> kad s eotvori skladiste izaberi zadnju stavku dodatni drajveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa eksternim diskom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-eksternim-diskom
<Dragan_> dalje
<dragan99> nadji slobodne i odaberi ih, nadam se da si uradio reload u synapticu
<Dragan_> (open source,tested)
<dragan99> da
<Dragan_> nije stojalo to
<dragan99> xorg.conf obrisi ili rename
<Dragan_> imam 3
<Dragan_> using x.org x server amd/ati sispley driver
<dragan99> o moj boze, normalno da nije stajalo to kad siradio instalaciju vlasnickih
<Dragan_> using video driver for amd graphic accelators
<dragan99> ja samo pokusavam da te vratim na pocetno stanje
<dragan99> nabio si forsaz tako da sam jedva na kraju uspeo da te upozorim da moze ispasti njesra
<Dragan_> ma ovo ne da je njesra
<Dragan_> nego haos
<Dragan_> na 12.04
<Dragan_> imam ono add drivers
<Dragan_> gde je ovde
<Dragan_> ta opcija
<Dragan_> izbaci mi gore
<Dragan_> kao da mi je pronadjen nov driver
<dragan99> to je sad ovo sto ti govorim, promenili su
<Atlantic777> Dragan_: hajde mi daj 2 minuta da pročitam log.
<Dragan_> Atlantic777 vazi
<Atlantic777> Dragan_: ok, pošto nisam načisto kakvo je trenutno stanje, samo da proverim, da li sada imaš Xorg, tj. da li imaš sliku ili crn ekran i kursor?
<Dragan_> imam
<Dragan_> ekran
<Dragan_> imam kursor
<Dragan_> aliii imam sve crvene linie
<Dragan_> po njemu
<Dragan_> i nekad mi pocne blicati
<Dragan_> onako kociti
<Dragan_> ono sto ja ne razumem je kako mi radi driver na 12.04
<Dragan_> a na 12.10
<Dragan_> ne
<Atlantic777> ok
<Dragan_> tamo mi sam nadje
<Atlantic777> hajde upiši ovih par komandi u terminal pa mi kopiraj linkove
<Dragan_> ae
<Atlantic777> ls -l /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Dragan_>  sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Dragan_> na drugom isto
<Atlantic777> ah, ok. -.-
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Atlantic777> pa onda te dve, mislio sam da je taj programčić instaliran pri instalaciji sistema, izvini
<Dragan_> opusteno ;)
<Dragan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622902/
<Dragan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622906/
<Atlantic777> apt-cache policy fglrx* | pastebinit
<Dragan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622912/
<Dragan_> i?
<Atlantic777> Kakvo je stanje bilo dok nisi instalirao drajver?
<Atlantic777> I šta su tačno sadašnji simptomi? Crvene linije po ekranu?
<Atlantic777> I šta nije bilo u redu kada si pokušao da ga instaliraš iz software sources -> additional drivers? Koliko sam video, i to si probao pa si rekao da nije to to.
<Atlantic777> A tako bi trebalo da se radi, barem je tako zamišljeno.
<Atlantic777> Mislim, ništa nije pogrešno urađeno sa ovim kako si ti uradio. :)
<Atlantic777> Dragan_: tu si?
<Dragan_> isto
<Dragan_> stanje je bilo
<Dragan_> kad ga palim
<Dragan_> na bilo kom
<Dragan_> ubuntu
<Dragan_> 11
<Dragan_> 12.04
<Dragan_> 12.10
<Dragan_> dok ne isntall
<Dragan_> driver
<Dragan_> sve koci
<DaRRk0_87> resio sam ono
<DaRRk0_87> imao sam neki 3.7 kernel
<DaRRk0_87> ubaceen
<DaRRk0_87> -_-
<DaRRk0_87> mesto 3.5
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Compiz na U12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-compiz-na-u12-04
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-10
<LordMile> Koja je precica na tastaturi za menjanje programa znate ono na windows ALT+TAB
<neupuceni> LordMile, ista je precica na ubuntuu
<LordMile> nece
<LordMile> neupuceni:  da je ista nebi pitao ovde...
<neupuceni> koristite Ubuntu ili neki drugi derivat
<neupuceni> unutar podešavanja tastature nalaze se podešavanja za prečice, pa tamo možete pogledati...
<neupuceni> LordMile, nadam se da će vam to pomoći...
<LordMile> upravo gledam ali nista nisam naso sto je vezano za promenu prozora
<neupuceni> pogledajte ovo http://askubuntu.com/questions/112595/how-do-i-get-alt-tab-to-cycle-through-all-open-windows-on-gnome-classic
<LordMile> Atlantic777:  treba mi pomoc oko povezivanja moba sa eclipse jesi tu?
<Atlantic777> tu sam
<LordMile> e to
<LordMile> ukljucio sam USB debugging
<LordMile> povezao sam ga i konfigurisan za pokretanje
<LordMile> samo imam jedan mali probelm kad mi prikaze listu uredjaja koji su povezani tu izadje
<LordMile> ?????????????
<LordMile> umesto mobilnog telefona
<Atlantic777> šta se desi kada pokreneš: sudo adb devices list
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran, ali mislim da se to dešava kada adb nema privilegije za rad sa usb uređajima ili tako nešto
<LordMile> sudo adb devices list
<LordMile> sudo: adb: command not found
<LordMile> a da udjem u tools
<Atlantic777> da, da uđeš u tools
<Atlantic777> i da uradiš ovo: sudo ./adb kill-server
<Atlantic777> sudo ./adb devices list
<Atlantic777> ili ./adb devices
<Atlantic777> kako god već ide
<LordMile> kaze nema adb
<LordMile> No such file or directory
<LordMile> ja nisam nikakve drajvere ubacivao za telefon
<LordMile> samo sam ukljucio mod za debg i povezao
<Atlantic777> da, to bi na linuxu trebalo da radi samo tako
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/*android*
<Atlantic777> šta kaže za ovo?
<Atlantic777> vidim da imam nešto voako dodato
<Atlantic777> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<Atlantic777> možda treba i ti da dodaš za svoj vendor id
<Atlantic777> ovde imaš više detalja http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html
<LordMile> cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/*android*: No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> hm, čudno
<Atlantic777> ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<LordMile> 70-persistent-net.rules  README
<LordMile> kad idem na Choose android runing device
<Atlantic777> samo napravi taj fajl
<Atlantic777> i upiši tu liniju u njega
<Atlantic777> ovde imaš vendor id za različite proizvođače http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html#VendorIds
<LordMile> pojasni mi malo u koji fajl
<LordMile> sony je znaci ovo 054c
<Atlantic777> sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<Atlantic777> i tu upišeš ovo:
<Atlantic777> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="054c", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<LordMile> instaliram qksu
<Atlantic777> nemoguće da nemaš gksudo
<LordMile> ubacio sam
<LordMile> jel treba ponovo da ubodem telefon
<Atlantic777> da
<LordMile> opet isto
<LordMile> Serial Number = ???????????
<Atlantic777> probaj da restartuješ adb server
<Atlantic777> probaj u stvari čak i da restartuješ računar
<Atlantic777> možda i udev treba da dođe sebi
<Atlantic777> e da i još nešto pre toga samo..
<LordMile> ?
<Atlantic777> ovo
<Atlantic777> sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<LordMile> jesam sad rst?
<Atlantic777> da
<LordMile> ok eto me za 1min
<LordMile_> sjebo se gnome
<LordMile_> idem jos jedan restart, posto ne mogu da ukljucim onaj fallback gnome classic ...
<LordMile> nece da mi ucita classic gnome sad... jaoo samo problemi
<LordMile> vratio mi igled kao prvi put kad sam ga instalirao
<LordMile> ne znam sta sad da mu radim
<Atlantic777> ček sec, tel
<LordMile> tu sam
<LordMile> sve se unistilo
<Atlantic777> pa samo izbriši onaj fajl i trebalo bi da sve opet bude kao i ranije :)
<Atlantic777> ako je to jedino Å¡ta si menjao na sistemu
<LordMile> taj fail i instalirao sam onaj gkus
<LordMile> gksu
<Atlantic777> gksudo
<LordMile> koji bese to fajl ?
<Atlantic777> pa ok, ne znam onda kako mogu da ti pomognem
<Atlantic777> cd /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<Atlantic777> bez cd -.-
<LordMile> nedaje da se brise
<Atlantic777> sudo rm -fv /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<LordMile> restartujem ga sad ce da vidimo
<LordMile> nece
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta?
<LordMile> idalje isto tamo izaberem Fallback gnome
<Atlantic777> neće da obriše, da restartuje, neće šta?
<LordMile> izbrisao sam
<LordMile> restartovao
<LordMile> i lepo izabere fallback gnome
<LordMile> logujem se i imam ono sranje sa leve strane a gore nemam u desnom uglu ono za gasenje i sve ostalo
<Atlantic777> ovo Å¡ta smo dodali u udev rules ne bi smelo nikako da ima takve posledice
<Atlantic777> najgore šta može da se dogodi je da ne radi prepoznavanje telefona
<Atlantic777> a ne da se skrši lightdm sesija
<Atlantic777> mada, koliko mi se čini, tebi se samo startuje unity umesto gnome-fallback
<LordMile> startuje se to sa leve strane ali nema nista od onih ikonica u gordjem desnom uglu za gasenje, internet, ...
<LordMile> kad izaberem dok se logujem normalan prikaz ubuntu, onda sve radi normano imam ono s. sa leve strane i gore one dugmice
<Atlantic777> nažalost, nemam ideju u čemu može da bude problem
<Atlantic777> najbolje da pitaš na forumu
<Atlantic777> možda kreiranje novog korisnika može da pomogne
<Atlantic777> i još uvek mi je neverovatno da se ovako nešto dogodilo zato što smo dodali udev rule
<Atlantic777> sigurno nisi menjao nešto još u međuvremenu šta je moglo da poremeti stvari?
<LordMile> nista pre toga sam pravio app za android
<LordMile> Atlantic777:  koji os koristis?
<Atlantic777> gnu/linux
<LordMile> koja distribucija
<Atlantic777> ubuntu
<LordMile> koja verzija
<Atlantic777> 13.04, ne pitaj me zašto :D
<LordMile> ovo se kod mene nesto gadno raspalo u sistemu, instalirao sam mu nesto na conmun tako nesto to je kao gnome fallback isto se izabere kad se logujes
<LordMile> i sad imam ceo crn ekran i mis
<Atlantic777> cinnamon?
<LordMile> da
<Atlantic777> ne zanm, ne igram se sa tim modernim okruženjima :)
<LordMile> ja samo ocu stari izgled a ne ono sranje na levu stranu
<Atlantic777> možda da probaš xfce?
<Atlantic777> ili mate
<LordMile> moze kad mi crn ekran :)
<Atlantic777> pa rešavaj to :D
<Atlantic777> neće se samo od sebe popraviti
<LordMile> kad se pali ubuntu izbacuje neki xc(neki br.) error
<Atlantic777> zapiši taj broj pa izgooglaj šta znači
<LordMile> ne razumem zbog cega je izgubio fallback tj. zasto se tako ponasa
<LordMile> ti koristis ono s. sa leve strane?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne koristim ga na ovom računaru
<Atlantic777> koristim awesome wm
<LordMile> sta je to arch
<Atlantic777> arch je distribucija koja se dosta razlikuje od ubuntua
<Atlantic777> nema korene u debianu, ne postoje verzije archa već se on stalno nadograđuje
<LordMile> ma ne to mislim sta je awesome wm
<LordMile> jel to nesto od arch
<Atlantic777> awesome wm je window manager.
<Atlantic777> program koji slaže prozore po ekranu
<Atlantic777> radi to i ništa više
<Atlantic777> nema veze sa archom
<Atlantic777> awesome wm sam koristio i na arachu i na gentoo, a i na ubuntuu
<Atlantic777> to je nešto za ljude koji jako vole terminal, uslovno rečeno
<LordMile> izbrisao sam fallback i idalje ga ima kad kliknem da izaberem??
<LordMile> stvarno ne znam sta se desava
<Atlantic777> moje mišljenje je da treba da pitaš na forumu
<LordMile> ma ako uspem da ga opravio ako ne necu da gubim vreme jel ce ponovo opet nesto da mu ode i sve tako
<Atlantic777> pa ne ode samo od sebe, ti si taj koji je nešto uradio
<Atlantic777> sistem se nikada ne pokvari sam od sebe, a to što s vremena na vreme čačnemo nešto šta ne treba je sasvim normalno :)
<Atlantic777> vremenom ćeš se uštositi i zaboravićeš kada si instalirao sistem jer jednostavno sve radi
<Atlantic777> druga dobra stvar je što ćeš vremenom početi da saznaješ šta ti odgovara i menjaćeš distribucije ali nećeš menjati navike
<LordMile>  nisam uopste ulazio u terminal danas  osim onoga sto smo radili ali to nista ne moze da pokvari
<LordMile> e jel znas kako mogu da obrisem ono s. sa leve strane
<LordMile> uspeo sam da upalim fallback ali stoji mi ono sranje
<LordMile> a kad sam se logovao stavio sam lepo fall-back gnome
<Atlantic777> stvarno ne znam, ne koristim ni unity ni gnome fallback ni gnome uopšte
<LordMile> uspeo sam da upalim fallback ali sad imam i unity i fallback
<LordMile> ne znam kako sad ovo da iskljucim
<LordMile> Atlantic777: jesi tu ?
<Atlantic777> jesam
<LordMile> USPEO SAM :)
<Atlantic777> eto vidiš :)
<Atlantic777> vratio si fallback ili si uspeo da središ i sa telefonom?
<LordMile> kombinacije neke i sve radi
<LordMile> vratio sam fallback
<LordMile> e sad kako bese ono da mu dodam onaj kod
<Atlantic777> napraviš fajl u /etc/udev/rules.d
<Atlantic777> fajl se zove 51-android.rule
<Atlantic777> u nega upišeš ovo:
<Atlantic777> zapravo, zove se 51-android.rules
<Atlantic777> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<Atlantic777> i više detalja imaš ovde
<Atlantic777> https://developer.android.com/tools/device.html
<LordMile> ne mogu ovako rucno da napravim moram ono sa gksudo kako to bese ide ?
<LordMile> izvini sto te smaram
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<LordMile> gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<LordMile> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<Atlantic777> naravno, treba to 0bb4 da zameniš sa vendor id za sony
<LordMile> uso sam kao LordMile2 na komp. ovo mi je laptop
<LordMile> pa da ne prepisujem kopiram ovde pa preko irc u terminal
<LordMile> kako bese sajt da vidim kod za sony
<LordMile> naso u history
<LordMile> i sad da restartujem komp. kad sam ovo sacuvao
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777> možda restartovanje računara i nije neophodno, ali sigurno moraš da opet priključiš telefon, a možda i da restartuješ adb server
<Atlantic777> tako da je najbolje da restartuješ ceo sistem
<LordMile> evo sad je izaslo System Program problem detected
<LordMile> i mogu cancel ili report problem
<LordMile> znaci smeta mu nesto taj fajl sad sam ga ponovo restart da vidim oceli ponovo da izbaci gresky
<LordMile> ponovo sam ga restart i sad nije izbacio gresku sve je ok
<LordMile> nece ponovo ne moze da procita telefon
<LordMile> serial number ?????????   target unknown
<LordMile> Atlantic777:  kad pise u terminal adb kaze da nije instaliran i kaze mi ono kako mogu da ga instaliram
<LordMile> pisem*
<LordMile> nece instalirao sam restart
<LordMile> nece
<LordMile> probao sam i adb kill-server pa start opet izbacuje ?????
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-11
<zoltanblade> Pozdrav svima, hteo bih da pitam ako znate neki softver za TV? Koristim Ubuntu 12.04
<zoltanblade> Imam TV karticu samo mi treba softver
<LordMile> koja je u pitanju tv kartica?
<cetnik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPIVEkRCtvs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un8Fyl-QM_g  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk8gP4rqnuE ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-12
<brok> pozdrav
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<LordMile> Da li postoji za linux neki slican program kao sto je Ccleaner za win?
<fogmaker> LordMile, šta beše ono ccleaner?
<fogmaker> Å¡isti hard i registri bazu?
<fogmaker> *čisti
<TildaTurn> LordMile, kao root u terminal;  apt-get autoremove   apt-get clean   apt-get autoclean
<LordMile> to je ccleaner, ok hvala
<TildaTurn> pa, 3 osnovne komane za tako slicno. postoje i neki programe ali se ne preporucuju
<TildaTurn> jer sa njima mozes neznajuci sta i kako da izbrises nesto sto nije za brisanje. tako da, za sad neka bude one tri gore ^^^
<promis> Å ta se zbiva sa ovim ootranslit, jer ima negde verzija koja radi sa LO 4.1
<promis> svašta, sad radi
<promis> a pre neki dan nije htelo
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-13
<worker> \o/
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-14
<Ded> hm;( mala ispravka Đed
<Ded> maletaski:  ajda se pomirimo:)
<Ded> danima i nocima lupam glavu i pitam se zasto me nevolite
 * Ded sta sam bogu zgresio
<Ded> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLwSsHDU0Iw :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-03-16
<cigara> ima li budnih? imam jedno pitanje, nisam uspeo da izguglam pa rekoh da pitam ovde..
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-11
<bebelong> ima balkanaca
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-12
<mita> treba mi pomoć
<mita> nemogu da pokrenem neke php fajlove na xampp
<mita> lokacija fajla je /opt/lampp/htdocs/bak-one/index.php
<mita> ACCESS FORBIDEN
<mita> kakoda promenim pristup
#ubuntu-rs 2015-03-14
<Mario__> pozdrav
<Mario__> ima li koga da ne spava?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-14
<cvetan> ej drugari jel ima koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-16
<Marezz> Pozdrav narode, jel zna neko kako moze da se instalira Steam na Ubuntu 14.04 64bit?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-03-19
<BojanSD> Hoće li Lubuntu dobijati ažuriranja za Google Chrome?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-03-17
<nikolam> hrrmm.. https://fossbytes.com/most-complex-programming-language/
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-15
<ratar> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<ratar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
 * ratar poseban pozdrav za Atlantic777  ako je jos s nama ;(
<ratar> ne javlja se ?
<ratar> kut cu znati je da je ziv?
<ratar> ak se na javi
 * ratar imam zolje a strsljenove ;(nisanim dobro;) To mi je jedina mana;(
<psychicist> zdravo
<ratar> :)
<ratar> jel se ljutite  na moje provokacije
<ratar> takav sam po naravi
<ratar> nemislim nista lose
<ratar> no sam taka vrg menosi
 * ratar ko zna doklecu stici
<ratar> zaborivate me
 * ratar ja sam 'avetinja'
<ratar> hvala vam
<ratar> sto me jos drzite vodje
 * ratar manastirku volim
<ratar> i to mi je jedina mana
<ratar> jos je nisam sreo  :(
<ratar> ja ja vreme ide vreme tece
<ratar> i nadam se da cu nedje stici
<ratar> i dobro je poznato
<ratar> prirodni ciklus kako tece
<ratar> psychicist sta ti velis?
<ratar> ime ti ni vrag neca naci ni pogoditi a kamoli napisati  psychicist
<ratar> ajde vasko lani!
<ratar> i ja sam vaska
<ratar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<ratar> ja znam da si pametan i bice da imas malo mozga
<ratar> al prozbori koju
<ratar> lani'
<ratar> da ti vidim lice;)i obraz
 * ratar vodje ni vaske da lane a kamoli cojka da prozbori
<psychicist> ratar, ja nisam srbin ... samo govorim malo sprpski :)
<ratar> ok
<ratar> s postovanjem
<ratar> ja postujem ljude
<psychicist> ja sam iz nizozemske
<ratar> postovanje
<ratar> ja volim ljude
<ratar> :)
<ratar> to mi je jedina mana
<psychicist> :)
<ratar> u krvi je nemoguce naci  mrznju
<psychicist> bio sam u srbiji u 2017
<psychicist> nis, beograd, novi sad, subotica
<ratar> zaboravi srbiju kad pricas sa mnom
<psychicist> ok
<ratar> mene to ne interesuje
<ratar> sta ti radis ovdje?
<psychicist> ja sam student
<ratar> lepo
<ratar> programer
<psychicist> da
<psychicist> a ti?
<ratar> mnogo srese i uspjeha u radu
<ratar> ja  ha probisvet
<ratar> rakija i vino
<psychicist> dobro
<ratar> ali radim
<ratar> ko crv
<ratar> ne zamjer
<ratar> ja cu i dalje da vas spamiram
<ratar> u kolikoj mojoj bude moci
<ratar> mada mislim tu nije moja moc
<ratar> no vasa volja
<ratar> da ne pratite;)
<psychicist> idem spavati
<psychicist> laku noc
<ratar> laka ti noc i dobar san:)
<psychicist> :)
<ratar> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-16
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> psychicist ti si jis na strazi;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGzndP1jnAg
<milobit-> odo dodo i ja;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-03-17
<kvuser1> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YTthGD7HsI
<kvuser1> cuja sam da ti je ujko tamo bija
<kvuser1> jel to istina?
<kvuser1> :)
<kvuser1> nema mi mog druga psyh...zaboavik boles. Al bjese cojk i prozbori koju:)
 * kvuser1 a vodje ni psa da lane a kamol cojka da prozbori:(
 * kvuser1 i moji su stari tamo bili Samo okretali kapu po petrebi Jer su na njoj imali dve znacke Petpkraku i Kokardu  Samo okretali po potrebi;)
<kvuser1> olujicz:  a ti cutis ka kurva
<kvuser1> :)
<kvuser1> dobro vise necu
<kvuser1> precero sm
<kvuser1> sam
<kvuser1> aj odo dodo precero sam cak i preko granice crnegore
<kvuser1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-13
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re53dI_m8Qc&index=4&list=RDiiBCXWr08os
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reDA4uTkZV4&list=RDiiBCXWr08os&index=9
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lvGTgEBAw8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lvGTgEBAw8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lvGTgEBAw8
<morebit> jel mi ziv Dzezer? a dungodung ?!:)
<morebit> dungodung: :)
<morebit> dungodung: !;)
 * morebit  hm ne javlja mi se moj 'brat' azijat ;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
 * morebit da sam i milobit;(
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
 * morebit svi spavaju 
 * morebit cak i moj 'brat' azijat;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgtqirlbOw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQkNaYjns60
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8&index=3&list=RDL24y4y5gH-g
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> docu jopet;)
 * morebit pamet mi se muti Mozak me izdaje;)
 * morebit jos me zovu vaska karavlaska;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYtOnTz6kyw&list=RDL24y4y5gH-g&index=4
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-15
<nikolam> Is there any chance that if I buy Ubuntu support, someone would actually try to help me with my issue?  I have every day machine freezing, after Firefox fills the RAM
<nikolam> I have 8Gigs so it must not be about not having enought RAM, also tried limitind process RAM usage with bash -c 'ulimit -v and not helping
<nikolam> Why Linux kernel does not sanction large RAM usage of an app and does not terminate it, but system happily freezes for 20 minutes if not forever?
<nikolam> wrong channel :D :D
#ubuntu-rs 2019-03-16
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> djesi dungodung_  :)
<milobit-> jel mi ziv dvojnik;)
<milobit-> odo da pojedem Nu moju omiljenu cokoladu 85%kakao ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-10
<lugons> kakoste ljudi :)
<lugons> imali mi djegodj  moga brata 'azijata' Gorana Mekica i milabita;(
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDJg6hBZlzE
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDJg6hBZlzE
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET_EZ9MMhyo
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytC8OY1Owoo
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWLfiwU_oqY
<lugons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<lugons> slava ti djedo
<lugons> moj djedo iz okoline Gorazda te spominjo
<lugons> i prico nama djeci o tvojoj golgoti
<lugons> odo dodo
<lugons> odo da pocinem umorio sam se
 * lugons dali ce mi se ta zelja pre smrti da ostvari? Da posetim te grobove oko Gorazda 
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-12
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QskrsoBE20Y
<morebit> op zica zica drma mi se kabanica ;)
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit>  kodmene malo veselo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waF_LeqQO8Y
<morebit> lepe li su ve snase :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziBRjx0f3As&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg&feature=emb_rel_end
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'baba' se nesto popismanila
<morebit> odo da je smirim  ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-13
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gZBH4xTncE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hxUgCAWp7k
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-15
<morebit> ide čica preko romanije i on vodi svoje divizije
<morebit> ni naj lazni komunjara
<morebit> no praci nas čica :)
<morebit> pravi'
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> jel vam stagodj fali? meni jok!
<morebit> pijem pivo (corona;) rakija mi gorka
<morebit> i secanja me malo jos drze
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttl0io9RIGk
<nikolam> Nek nam je vanredno stanje sa srećom. Brzo došlo brzo prošlo.
<morebit> nikolam ki no ti bese?
<morebit> kako vanredno stanje?
<morebit> jel poco rat?
<morebit> nikolam
<nikolam> U Srbiji uvedeno vanredno stanje zbog COVID-19. Ako me ne znaš, postupi polako i smireno. :I
<morebit> ma znam te
<morebit> lazna uzbuna
<nikolam> ne uvodi zabunu
<morebit> nije zabuna
<nikolam> onda nemoj da se zbunjuješ.
<morebit> no tvoja lazna uzbuna!
<morebit> jok :)
<nikolam> e troluješ milobite
<morebit> hahahaaa
<morebit> "sve"  zemlje zatvaraju granice i uvode vanredno stanje
<morebit> a sto nebi i srbija!?
 * morebit hakerima cveta cvece  Kud se haker krece ;)
<morebit> ma pustimo to Glupi neki virus ja ga zovem 'crv'
<morebit> sta ti radis nikolam ?
<morebit> za kog radis sad?
<nikolam> Ako imas posao mogu daljinski da radim. Ionako radim daljinski u glavnom i bez vanrednog stanja.
<nikolam> Za sebe radim sad :P
<nikolam> U Danskoj 862 ljudi nije još ozdravilo..
<morebit>  ;)
<morebit> to su sve babe i djedovi
<morebit> koji su vec davno trebali da 'riknu'
<nikolam> Vidim ti nisi zabrinut, sve dok ne ostariš.
<morebit> jok
<morebit> koje godine racunas u starost?
<nikolam> Pa Italijani od prošle nedelje nisu primali preko 60 u bolnicu, slali kući da umiru. A od danas ne primaju preko 50.
<morebit> s postovanjem nikolam Uvek za tvoj posao i rad :)
<morebit> ma to je mala gripa
<nikolam> morebit, a ti radiš daljinski pa te ne dotiče? Jesi u Danskoj?
<morebit> no je nesto drugo na pomolu
<morebit> jes
<morebit> rusenje svetske ekonomije
<morebit> pa onda jovo nanovo
<morebit> jok jok ne radim ja na daljinski
<morebit> ja sam svakodnevno u kontaktu sa ljudima :)
<nikolam> A nisi u Danskoj?
<morebit> ma jesam
<nikolam> Pa ekonomija će da funkcioniše usporeno, tako da jeste, trošiće se zalihe. Ali biće hrane, funkcionisaće i trgovina, ali usporeno.
<morebit> Dnska je zatvorila granice juce u 12:00D
<morebit> ljudi dobijaju otkaze
<morebit> a to neko mora da pokrije?
<morebit> drzava ce da trosi pare bez pokrica
<morebit> svetska ekonomija ce da rikne
<morebit> naravno najvisi gubitnici ce da budu oni mali
<nikolam> Otkaze? Pa zar to nije protivzakonito u vanrednoj situaciji?
<nikolam> Jedno je kad im računaš manje radnih dana ali da im podeliš otkaze... to je kao ratno profiterstvo.
<morebit> jes
<morebit> drzava onda mora 'trebala' bi da snosi posledice otkaza
<nikolam> Ko plaća stan taj će kao i obično da bude krajnje ugrožen, a verujem da i za vlasnike kuća i stnaova tamo su mesečni troškovi veliki
<morebit> tako kazu
<morebit> da jesu
<morebit> ali drzava pomaze i snosi troskove
<morebit> kazu navta se sliva na zapad ka velika reka
<morebit> a fabrike oruzja rade ka lude
<morebit> i NATO vezbe se ne otkazuju ;)
<morebit> ma pustimo to
<morebit> sta ima jos novo tamo kod vas?
<morebit> Danci nisu upotrebili rec 'vanredno stanje' ali su to uradili pre vas ;)
 * milobit- trolu jeda ;)
<milobit-> olujicz -U
<nikolam> Ja mislio nnudis mi dodatni posao, kad si me pitao sta radim :D
<milobit-> ma jok
<milobit-> danas se daju otkazi
<milobit-> doduse onlajn mozda bi nes mogo i da radis :)))
 * milobit- znas cim se milobit bavi! pridruzimuse
<milobit-> nikolam odo
<milobit-> zdrav i da si ziv i uzbrdo brz :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
